# SS Parts Swap Thread



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone interested in doing a SS parts swap thread like the Wheels and Tires sub-forum?

Mods, feel free to shut it down this is no bueno.

I have:
Surly 16T track cog (never installed, just fondled).
New-Sombrio Badass Mountain Bike Short XXL
New-Royal Chevron Short XL 


Looking for:
Surly 18T or 20T cassette cog.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

It is alright as long as only parts, and not money, changes hands.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Good idea.
Can i trade for stuff on my site, or is that a little too close to selling?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Uh, how SS specific should trade items be?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Good idea.
> Can i trade for stuff on my site, or is that a little too close to selling?


Um... try at at least to keep it "non spammy". So post like other users on this thread offering specific items to trade.

I retain the possiblity of pulling the plug if it turns too spammy.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Um... try at at least to keep it "non spammy". So post like other users on this thread offering specific items to trade.
> 
> I retain the possiblity of pulling the plug if it turns too spammy.


Yea, after thinking about it, it is a bit spammy, so i'll keep it out of here. Thanks for being cool about it though!:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Yea, after thinking about it, it is a bit spammy, so i'll keep it out of here. Thanks for being cool about it though!:thumbsup:


No prob. :thumbsup:


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

i have a like new phil woods kiss-off rear ss hub, black, 36h that is just sitting on my desk. I don't really have anything in mind for trade but am open to proposals. a brooks saddle would perk my interest.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Got an unmarked aluminum 21t cassette cog that I'll trade for a 18t cassette cog. PM for details.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a 42T biopace ring in good condition, 110 bcd. perfect for your commuter fixie. will trade for chain, or a cog.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Surly Singleator and and 32 Surly chainring...

I'm looking for a nice 18t cog or some mechanical brake levers.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

This 54cm Fisticuff frame pack needs to go to a good abusive home.








This 32t 104 bcd Fouriers chainring could be swapped out as well. the width and curved edge below where the chain runs prevents use with a half link, and it is too thick to use with a front derailleur or a dinglespeed. so I really have little use for it.
really low miles, probably well under 100.

For trade.... make an offer


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a Salsa (brand new) 40t ring 5 bolt 94bcd (Surly Mr. Whirly Singlespeed).

I have a set of used Truvativ ISOFlow 1 cranks in 170mm with 42 ring and SRAM bb that I would be open to trade offers.

I also have a Swobo Folsom frame in 16", flat black, with very little use on it. You can check it out on their website. Open to trade offers.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Used Rennen Rollenlager available for trade..

Wanted: A 19t cassette style cog would be dreamy.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a set of Avid Juicy Ultimate brakes. They're in great condition. I just prefer BB7 brakes. I'm open to offers. 

I'm also in the market for a King 19t cog and a 22t.


----------



## aaooe (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a standard White Industries Eno Eccentric Wheelset with Mavic xm719 rim. Also with a 18t trails freewheel on it. Its the none disk version.


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a brand new Surly 20T cog (shimano hub compatible) looking for 21T or maybe even 22T.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a sealed front Forte disc hub laced to a Sun CR-18 rim with a 2.2 Conti Race King tire. not sure what i would want to trade for it, maybe some nice cranks. this is not really SS specific but I might want a SS specific trade.


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a bontrager 2 piece crankset 175mm. To be honest, I am unsure the bcd. I only have the crankset, no chainrings or BB.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*21T for a 22T*

I've got a Surly 21T cassette cog - would trade for a 22T of equal quality.


----------



## droolmonkey (Apr 29, 2007)

ive got a 2006 jamis exile frame with a white fsa orbit mx headset installed and gossamer crankset i modified (read ground down the drive side crank arm) im up fr a trade for a 120-160mm fork or another frame or even a decent set od disc brakes (hydros plz). lemme know


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Have: 
- Bontrager handlebars - Big Sweep and low rise 31.8mm
- two like new Easton EC90 Monkeylite bars - low rise, 635mm wide, 31.8mm
- A number of Race Face stems - Deus and Evolve, 90, 100, 120 mm, 31.8mm
- Thomson X4 120mm stem 31.8mm


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Got:

MisFit FuBar with 140mm 10d rise stem - *On the way to Schmucker!*
White Industries 20t freewheel- Gone
Shimano SPD-R (Road) cleats - Gone

Need:

32t Rotor Ring


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a few items for trade:

1. Surly Cog 18T, maybe 10 miles on it. 
2. Blue Titec Hellbent Riser - 640mm wide/25.4 clamp
3. Titec Stem - 120mm/25.4 clamp/5ish degree rise

Looking for a 19T Surly cog, 32T SS Chainring (104 bcd), or maybe even something else. Let me know what you have to offer.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

looking for a Tomicog or Velosolo cog. I want to try riding fixed.


----------



## DougM (Jun 12, 2008)

Have:
- Misfit FU2Bar








- Thomson 120mm x 25.4 stem.








- Adidas road shoes, size 42.








- Syncros OS Gain Riser bar, 670mm. Stock from my Redline








- Titec Big AL 105mm x 25.4, 0 degree stem.
- Race Face Evolve XC 110mm x 25.4 stem
- Origin8 100mm x 25.4 stem

Looking for:
- Dirt drops and high rise stem.
- Thomson 100mm x 25.4 stem.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Got: 18" Medium Vassago Jabberwocky Frame (2010, Army Green) with 100 miles

Want: Niner One9, Soul Cycles Hooligan frame in a medium.


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

*Surly 22T cog trade for a 19T or 18T*

Lightly used Surly 22T cog. I never use it and would be happy to trade for an 18T or 19T. Feel free to email me directly (adamfarbman(at)hotmail(dot)com). I'm soooooo ready for Spring!!!!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> Got:
> 
> MisFit FuBar with 140mm 10d rise stem
> 
> ...


I have a J-Bar I'll trade for the FuBar


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> I have a J-Bar I'll trade for the FuBar


PM sent.

You mean this thread might actually work????:thumbsup:


----------



## vemeno (Nov 27, 2010)

Got: 
new (5km on it) On one 26er carbon fork - 440mm crown to axle, uncut steerer. 

Want: 
- steel 26er fork around 440mm (or bit less) a-c length (groovy, vicious, etc).
- steel Luv bars + som nice matching stem

Only problem is that I'm located in Czech republic..  shipping within europe should not be a problem. dunno how much would it cost to ship overseas, but would consider that.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> I have a J-Bar I'll trade for the FuBar


Got the J-Bar. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Um, for fun, I'll post a couple things:

650b wheelset: Deore hubs with Synergy rims (geared, but man, only used SS)
16t Tomicog
FU2 bar, silver
FMF Powermoto brake x2
650b Kenda Nev tires- 2.35/2.1


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> Got the J-Bar. Thanks!:thumbsup:


And I have the FuBar


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

adamfss said:


> Lightly used Surly 22T cog. I never use it and would be happy to trade for an 18T or 19T. Feel free to email me directly (adamfarbman(at)hotmail(dot)com). I'm soooooo ready for Spring!!!!


Nice Tradin with ya Adam.

Guys - Adam is good peeps!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wanted - either a nonsuspension corrected 29er fork or a suspension corrected 26" rigid fork. AC height in and around 445/450 would get er done.

Can trade - some tires, or some Hayes Mags, or a Fizik Gobi saddle, possibly other stuff.

Whatcha got.

I'd love to replace the fork on my Raleigh XXIX with something a little "less harsh!"


----------



## hexdriver (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 38 tooth 94bcd blackspire DS black ss chainring lightly used, looking for a 94 bcd 30-32 tooth chainring


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want: 104 BCD cranks- lightweight, external BB, etc.


----------



## Eboogie101 (Nov 12, 2010)

*gots some shimanos*

I have a couple pair of shimano cranks, that are just slightly heavier than the xt's.

one black set that is in decent shape prob 100 miles

and a silver set with 500+ miles

whatcha got to trade?


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I have a 17.5 Bianchi Bass frame+fork with aheadset. Looking for a similar frame (alum or steel) in a 19-21" size. This frame is light (don't know exactly how light)


----------



## gord962 (Aug 11, 2007)

I've got a brand new Gusset SS converter kit with 16t and 18t cogs. Only missing the lock ring. 

I need a .... ?? PM me if interested


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a "Pedal Dammit!" sticker that I am willing to trade for an A9C frame.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I could use a 20 tooth cog if anybody has one layin' around. I'd prefer Surly or King steel. I have all kinds of random stuff to trade, so if you've got one... try me.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

thatdirtykid said:


> I have a 17.5 Bianchi Bass frame+fork with aheadset. Looking for a similar frame (alum or steel) in a 19-21" size. This frame is light (don't know exactly how light)


:madmax: Well, I can no longer trade this frame as the complete bike was stolen from my garage.:madman:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

thatdirtykid said:


> :madmax: Well, I can no longer trade this frame as the complete bike was stolen from my garage.:madman:


I confess...it was me :lol: I'm totally kidding...too soon?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Alright I'll give this swap thing a try. I've got 2 stamped cogs with light use, a 15t and an 18t. Also have a BB5 brake with newish pads. Of course lots of other parts, just have to get an organized list together. Looking for a 20t Surly cog in good to very good condition. Also have a 2007 DK Xenia dirt jump frame and a pair of Alex DM24 rims. Interested in anything singlespeed. Pm with offers. Thanks!


----------



## uwprunner (Sep 16, 2009)

Have:
Endless Cogs Alum 22T cog

Trade for similar 16t cog

Pictures avail upon request


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a ForwardComponents EBB brand new. Was in the process of installing it on my old frame when a deal was offered to me on a One9 frame I couldn't pass up. So I stopped the installation and took it off, now the BB it just sits there. Also have a Thomson stem. 120x/5*/25.4mm with a White Merek Carbon Handlebar raiser. 650mm. Looking for XTR crank arms960/970 or anything you guys have interesting. Light MTB shoes size 46. SLR saddle the 135G one. Any of those things is good. LMK.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Have:
26" wheelset, paul word hubs, mavic 717 rims setup tubless, WIFW 16t, Schwallbe RR 2.2 EVO tires- (listed in classifieds already)

2009 Rock Shox Sid Team 9mm qr disk only

Want:
Cassette style ss 650b wheelset, preferably Hope Pro laced to Blunts


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

*MMcG = Great guy!*

Good trading with you...even with the sloth like USPS performance from my end!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

-----------edit: Salsa fork is gone

*Rennen Rollenlager* :used three months

*18t stamped cog* - new & unused

Wanted:

Surly'esque wide based cogs in 19t or less.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

No worries!

Great Trading with you too!



adamfss said:


> Good trading with you...even with the sloth like USPS performance from my end!


----------



## Csainthenry (Sep 3, 2004)

WTT: 18" Vassago Jabberwocky frame in Blackout. 2010 model year. Ad also posted in classifieds. Looking for J-wock in 20" size, color unimportant. 

White ENO hub laced to 26" Alex rim of some sort with a 16t ACS freewheel. 
120mm Truvativ stem 25.4 clamping diameter, little used
Truvativ riser bar, black has seen very little use
Easton Mag something stem, 110mm 10deg rise (I think) in excellent condition.
Many cheap stamped rear cogs in, I believe, all sizes up through 20t.


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

Have:
32t Spot SS 104bcd chainring
DMR STS Tensioner (without derailleur hanger bolt--can't seem to find it in the garage, but cheap/easy to get at LBS)

Need:
Surly/King-ish 16t or 17t


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an I9 29er geared rear wheel that would like to trade for a SS specific wheel. Can do the whole wheel or just the hub. Will only consider I9 or CK hubs or wheel set. In case the trade is for a CK I'd trade the wheelset wich is set up like this. The wheel set are the ultralight with the only diff I changed the rear rim to an Arch. Both set up tubeless and the rims are white with black hubs and spokes. I have extra spokes as well for the wheels. 
Email me for pics if interested.


----------



## jj1075 (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking to to swap a steel fork-never used, from a Haro Mary 29er. Also, a WTB Laserdisc SS, 29er wheelset from the same machine. The only parts I need are a WTB Rocket V seat in great to new shape. A Surly 20t cog in decent condition is an option as well. My carbon fork and new Stan's/Hope SS wheelset are relegating these parts to dust collection in my garage.


----------



## tw3nty9er (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a black 36h ss phil wood rear disk hub w/ fun bolts that is in excellent condition (less than 50 miles). am open to hearing potential trade offers.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

They are WTB Speed disc 26", Rear hub is Bianchi bolt on, free wheel. Disc brake specific. Front hub; WTB speed disc..








looking for some bb7 brakes. or other offers.
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/home.php?sk=group_139364369448144&ap=1
can allso see a nice photo hear.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

gone.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Gone . . .


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Have- Wheels Manufacturing Singlespeed Conversion Kit with 16t cog, new in bag.

Want- One chain tug, like MKS


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Have: Kick Ass 20t cog (only five miles), Short Thomson 27.2 post silver (Used)

Looking for: Surly or CK 17t cog, 410 length Thomson 27.2 post


----------



## jbrower4g63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Singulator with both the standard and reverse springs
Xpedo Ti SPD pedals with cleats, 1 month of use (10 rides apprx) Super light weight!!!!!!!
16t AND 18t stamped cogs (came with the singulator when I bought it, cool LBS)
Easton ea70 stem 110mm x 12/6 degree - Black
Bontrager stem 110mm x 12/6 degree - White
Guizzo stem 110mm x 12/6 degree - black/silver
Ritchey bar ends - black
Bontrager lock on grips brand new - white w/ red lock on
Specialized SPD pedals
Specialized (GULP) drop bars - aluminum
Specialized Taho shoes (GOOD condition) size 43 (usa 10)


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

I have a 26" disk wheel set that could use a new home .. open for trade ideas.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

*Have: *
18t Surly Cog very little wear

*Want: *
17t wide based Cog


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

ianick said:


> *Have: *
> 18t Surly Cog very little wear
> Titec J-Bar
> 
> ...


I've got a 17T Surly Cog and a Set of Carnegies - PM me if you want to do a swap.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

MMcG said:


> I've got a 17T Surly Cog and a Set of Carnegies - PM me if you want to do a swap.


PM Sent


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

*Truvativ Blaze Singlespeed Crankset*

I have: a Truvativ Blaze Singlespeed Crankset and Bottom Bracket in great condition.

I want: a Niner or some other lightweight 20t cog with a wide base.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

looking for a short-ish stem (80-90mm) and maybe some bars with serious backsweep.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i have a 75mm 10deg stem that you can have for free, just pay shipping ($5 ought to cover it, to the lower 48). it's for a 25.4 bar though, made by Amoeba (some Chinese company).









https://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/alexrex20/IMAG0540.jpg
https://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/alexrex20/IMAG0538.jpg

it's marked as a 31.8 stem, but it's clearly for a 25.4. i ground down the edges because they were sharp and not knee-friendly, or face-friendly if you run 4ft bars like umarth.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

looking for some bars! preferably with a decent amount of backsweep and a 31.8 clamp. something like Salso Pro Moto 17's would be nice.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got this today. A like new single speed chainring. Very little use, got it from a friend and it's got too many teeth for what I need it for. Would trade for similar chainring with 42-44T, this is a 46T. 130 bcd, 1/8" teeth I believe (can't tell by looking, will measure later)

Or interested in other trades, PM whatever you got


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

twindaddy said:


> Have:
> - Bontrager handlebars - Big Sweep and low rise 31.8mm
> - two like new Easton EC90 Monkeylite bars - low rise, 635mm wide, 31.8mm
> - A number of Race Face stems - Deus and Evolve, 90, 100, 120 mm, 31.8mm
> - Thomson X4 120mm stem 31.8mm


I can't edit this post any longer, but all of these items have been traded. Thanks everyone!


----------



## digital.aaron (May 16, 2011)

I have a FireEye single speed conversion kit in orange (including stamped 18t cog).
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60631

I also have a Shimano cassette lockring tool.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7975

Both are unused.

I also have some old shimano stx gear shifters.

I'm looking for 32t chain ring to fit my compact 5-bolt crank. Also, if any folks out there have old square taper cranks, maybe left over from your own upgrade, I'm listening.


----------



## DougM (Jun 12, 2008)

duplicated post, sorry


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

1x1 surly fork spoken for....
Alivio crankset with lx chainrings, 100 miles on it and painted black by me. No bottom bracket

Looking for: 
cheap 29 front wheel (condition no biggy, just need disc specific), will throw cash in deal.
throw something at me


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

I have these:
- american classic 26.8 (used)
- sette apx carbon 26.8 (new)
- kona seatpost 27 (used)
- Shimano ES70 118x68mm bottom bracket
- Shimano ES70 118x73mm bottom bracket
- Shimano LX FC571 (i am not sure if those are any good, i think the splines on one of the arms is trashed)
- avid SD7 levers
- avid SD7 brakes (i have another set but they are a broken)
- old 18" Schwinn steel frame, that i was going to use a single speed but ended up with a surly 1x1. The frame has been powder coated candy apple green. V-brake only.
- Marzocchi Z2 Xfly (99 v-brake only)

I am looking for:
- a large front 36-40T chain ring for my shimano 104BCD cranks
- SS rear wheel rim-brake compatible (26").


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

looking for:

red or blue chris king headset, 1 1/8 threadless

will trade for black one + canadian monetary funds


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

jeepseahawk said:


> I have surly 1x1 recently purchased off here, painted (by me/not professional) olive green with some scratches, disc tabs, I cut the vbrake tabs off partially (looks ok). Steerer is little longer than 8 inches and this is the one for 80mm suspension correction. 100 miles on fork
> Also have Alivio crankset with lx chainrings, 100 miles on it and painted black by me. No bottom bracket
> 
> Looking for:
> ...


Is that Surly 1x1 Frame & Fork or just the Fork?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

26" 36h ENO wheel. coastie/fixie.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

have:

surly 1x1 hub. non disk brake, but you can run threaded cog gear(freewheel or freewheel) on both sides. currently on a 26" wheel. you can have the hub only or wheel same item trade if you want to pay for extra shipping. used

race face xc evovle 175mm crankset, silver(raw), anodise was baked off with BB. used

thompson elite 50mm stem almost new

vassago bandersnatch grey 16" frame. lots of paint scratches, but otherwise great shape.

jenson usa ht1.5 aluminum frame, "V" and disk brakes. very light weight. works great as a 69er also.



want:

ebb to make standard BB into eccentric.

avid bb7's or bb5's

steel cogs from 23-17t only if they have thick splines and good teeth shape.

surly karate monkey frame in 16"


saddle selle italia slr gel flow, carbon or vanox rails


open minded trader....


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

sslikesnake said:


> Is that Surly 1x1 Frame & Fork or just the Fork?


just the fork, i will edit that


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

Gone...


----------



## DougM (Jun 12, 2008)

Oilcanracer, Interested in the Race Face Evolve. Can you PM your email address?


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

have..
FSA gravity gap crankset 175mm w/ megaexo BB - like new condition

want..
pair 26x2.35 xc tires with lots of life left


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey All:

I have a Surly 21t in good shape and am looking for something similar in an 18t.

Thanks


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

jeepseahawk said:


> I have surly 1x1 fork recently purchased off here, painted (by me/not professional) olive green with some scratches, disc tabs, I cut the vbrake tabs off partially (looks ok). Steerer is little longer than 8 inches and this is the one for 80mm suspension correction. 100 miles on fork
> Also have Alivio crankset with lx chainrings, 100 miles on it and painted black by me. No bottom bracket
> 
> Looking for:
> ...


Hey I'm interested in your fork. I've got some 160 g2 6 bolt and a 27.2 race face evolve xc seatpost. I've got a bunch of extra stuff as well and would like to do something straight up for the fork since I'm tight on cash.

Also have a 09 SID Race 100mm w/ lockout sitting around with 8 1/4" steerer and CK crown race. Disk tab only.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

I know it's a long shot... Anybody got a high-end _lightweight_ 20mm TA fork?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am interested in:
Vassago Jabberwocky 16" frame only OR
On One Scandal 16" SS frame only

I have the following and am willing to work out combinations of parts etc. and cash to get the frame I want:
-2010 Kona Paddywagon SS complete bike, stock, except the crankset and gearing is now 52X18
-Frame only, Trek Top Fuel 69er, 2009 normal scratches from use etc. Does not have the rear shcok or spacers, but does have the bolts etc. for the rear shock, and also has the derailer hanger still installed Size small (15" approx.)
-fork from a 2008 GT peace niner singlespeed. Spray-painted white-on-white (don't ask) not much of a looker, but functionally sound. Rim brakes only
-Velocity blunt 29er wheelset in bright yellow with shimano hubs. One small dent in rim of rear wheel, but does not affect truing or performance disc only, some marks on rear hub.
-Paul Components Chain Keeper w/ 31.6 mm clamp has one small mark on it
-Niner Steel fork disc brake specific. Currnetly spay-painted flourescent orange, but the paint chips etc., so recommend a strip-down and repaint. Functionally the fork is solid.
-Bontrager race light 26er rear wheel
-Wheelset: Salsa tubular 29er rims on Sun Ringle disc hubs. Rear hub is damaged so consider this really, a complete front wheel and a rim and spoks on the rear wheel. Currently has tubular road tires glued on

If you are interested in any of these parts, please PM me.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking for lightly used 16 tooth cog with a wide base...can trade for Kenda Klaw XT tires (like new, wire bead)

*edit* size is 26x2.1


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

i found a pic of one of the frames i have to trade. those are the race face cranks on there too.


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

I still have a bontrager 2 piece crankset 175mm. To be honest, I am unsure the bcd. I only have the crankset, no chainrings or BB.


----------



## digital.aaron (May 16, 2011)

-chs- said:


> I still have a bontrager 2 piece crankset 175mm. To be honest, I am unsure the bcd. I only have the crankset, no chainrings or BB.


What are you looking for in trade?


----------



## Kurto (May 11, 2011)

Gone. Thanks.


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

digital.aaron said:


> What are you looking for in trade?


Hi, things I need are :

Chain tensioner
34T 104 BCT SS chainring
Lo-rise handlebar
Spacer kit
Rigid fork to fit a specialized stumpjumper m2 1990s circa (unsure of measurements)
26 rear wheel
Saddle
Skills to ride


----------



## jbrower4g63 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kurto said:


> Not really SS-specific, but I have two saddles in good shape: Selle Italia Max Flite Trans Am (some use) and a WTB Pure V (brand new take off).
> 
> Looking for clipless MTB pedals and/or mountain shoes (my Spec road shoes are 44 and shoe size is ~10.5)
> Any other offers will be considered too. Thanks.


You have a PM. I have pedals and shoes, and like both saddles.


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

I also have a Gussett 18T or 16T and looking for a 20T or 21T


----------



## DougM (Jun 12, 2008)

*Cranks*

Have a couple cranks:
Race Face Diabolus 22-32-bash, 175mm. I have been using these with a SS ring on my Monocog Flight 29er.
Bontrager Race Lite SS (Truvativ Stylo), 32T with bash, 175mm, ISIS drive with removable spider, with Truvativ BB.

Want:
XC, external BB 175mm crankset, open to options.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have - Redline Monocog Flight fork - blue one - 7" steerer tube with starfangled nut installed.

Want in Trade - similar 29er fork with 8.5 or 9 inch steerer tube for a dirt drop set up project


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have: Syncros AM bars, 670mm width, 31.8 clamp. very strong! looking for something with a little more sweep and rise and about the same length.


----------



## joemastro (Dec 10, 2008)

boostin said:


> have..
> FSA gravity gap crankset 175mm w/ megaexo BB - like new condition
> 
> want..
> pair 26x2.35 xc tires with lots of life left


Boostin,
Would you be interested in set of WTB VelocIRaptors 26x2.1?

Thanks


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

I have:
5 x 94 BCD 34t surly stainless chain ring
14t Endless cog

Looking for:
5 x 94 bcd 31t rampless ring.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

*Freewheel?*

I have a 16t ACS Claws freewheel with very low mileage, and I'm looking for an 18t. It just needs to function, and not be a Dicta. Otherwise I'm not too picky. I just want to try 18 out and see if I like it before I lay down the cash for a nice freewheel.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a white brothers rock solid rigid fork for a 29er 

looking for a Shimano XT FC-M770 Crankset 175mm and bottom bracket.


----------



## chromagnus (Apr 19, 2009)

have a surly steel fork 26inch
a steel gt tequesta frame 16 inch i think, old school rim brakes
some 26 inch mavic cross ride bladed spokes I think i have 20
Uppers and lowers for a marzocchi Z1 fork (no internals)

Not sure what i need. A 27.2 thomson seatpost would be nice, will need a white industries 18 tooth trials freewheel, pretty much open to any offers. stuff is just sitting here.

PM me if you want pictures.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

OFFERED:
27.2 Thomson Elite post, the longest made, 450mm i think. Maybe 410mm. Black and in great condition.
Manitou Minute 2:00 26" 100mm disk only. air/oil, SPV. No leaks. black, some average wear. 2005 model, purchased 5 years ago as a leftover and sat for a few years. Recent full overhaul and slight revalving.
Shimano XTR M960 crankset. It was cut and ceramic coated in matte black by RD aka crazy8. It comes with an anodized purple 32t HBC chainring, used maybe 10 times. Also comes with an xtr bottom bracket. It's not perfect, some shoe rub, but not bad. 
Practically brand new weinman 650b mtb rims laced to shimano (Deore?) hubs. Centerlock disk and rim brake ready. gold alloy nipples, black rims, black spokes, black hubs. Litterally ridden maybe 3 times? Kenda 2.1 Nevegals mounted on them in basically new condition. 


WANTED:
Decent road wheels. 
80mm or 90mm stem with 10-12deg rise. 31.8 bar, must be decent.
rocket v saddle in great condition, ti rail version only. I have a nearly new Bontrager ti rail saddle i'd trade for straight up as well. Just doesnt fit me well.
31.6 carbon seatpost, 350mm minimum length.
decent road saddle
Maybe a large or preferably XL 29er frame, fork, and wheels? I'll never ride it but variety is nice.

EMAIL ME ONLY, NO PM's! USE THE LINK BELOW TO EMAIL ME! i won't get it otherwise.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dropping a tooth in the rear, looking for a 17t Surly cog in like new-new condition. Hoping for something like "oh I bought this thinking I could handle it, used it once, and bought an 18t" :lol: PM if you have one. I can trade a 160mm Avid rotor, used very little, or just PM and I can send a list of parts. I've got a lot.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

CODA crank with bash guard and a surly 32t stainless chain ring IRD 68x113 square taper bottom bracket. chainring and bottom bracket have 500 miles on them.

looking for brake levers avid, XT, paul anything cable 
100x10 thomson stem 31.8 clamp
or anything intresting


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Have
54 cm Vassago Fisticuff frame, fork, and custom tapered frame bag (by me)
Custom bags
Telemark Skis and skins
Cilogear 60L Worksack










Looking for
18" Surly Karate Monkey frame and fork
Old 18" SS frame with V mounts, 26" wheels,.....
Salsa 17 degree bars, H-bars.....


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Want to trade a new (slight scratches from quick try out) 185 avid g2 for avid 160 g2, rotors only. .


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Dropping a tooth in the rear, looking for a 17t Surly cog in like new-new condition. Hoping for something like "oh I bought this thinking I could handle it, used it once, and bought an 18t" :lol: PM if you have one. I can trade a 160mm Avid rotor, used very little, or just PM and I can send a list of parts. I've got a lot.


I have a singleworks 15t and Shimano DXR CR80 DH Mountain Bike Chainring 42T (20 miles on it) for that rotor if interested, not brand new but great shape.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jeepseahawk said:


> I have a singleworks 15t and Shimano DXR CR80 DH Mountain Bike Chainring 42T (20 miles on it) for that rotor if interested, not brand new but great shape.


sorry man I literally just bought a cog today


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

I still want that rotor though, need anything else?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I like Craigslist. Especially living next to SF.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*Have:*
* ENO freewheel 19t great condition
* ENO freewheel 22t great condition
(neither used much, I built SS tubeless wheels with freehub shortly after I got these, wore out the ACS first)

Salsa chain rings 110 BCD 5 bolt
* Silver 46T
* Black 34T
* Black 36T
Excellent shape with very little wear

* On-One Mary Bars
* On-One Mungo Bars

* Three (3) Nite Rider Minewt lights, I think they are 120 lumen (have battery, light, AC charger, USB charge cable, extra O-rings for each) These are a little over a year old, but hardly used. Good town to town commuter or for mellow non tech single track. I used two on bars and one on helmet. Weather and health kept me off trails at night first winter I got them, then I got a killer deal on a huge flamethrower!

I'll get pictures if you want them.

*Want:*
21 and / or 22 t freehub (cassette) cog wide base for alloy fw body
21 and / or 22 t fixed screw on cog
29er tires, Nano, Race King, Ignitor, will consider most any 29er tire

Crank set / crank arms 5 bolt 94/58 bcd square taper
Square taper bottom bracket 113 / 115 mm

Make me an offer, but all my bikes are 29er wheels, just FYI


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

Have:

White Industries DOS freewheel 16t/18t


Want:

White Industries 20t freewheel
or Thomson Setback seatpost 27.2


----------



## tannhauser (May 14, 2008)

Have: 18 tooth White Industry ENO. used but in great shape.
18 tooth surly cog

Want: 21t freewheel or new 160mm rotor..or ?


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

CBizzie said:


> Have:
> 
> White Industries DOS freewheel 16t/18t
> 
> ...


GONE...

Props to MTB Pharm for making it happen...:thumbsup:......and to the OP for the thread idea.....


----------



## 2229 (Nov 27, 2007)

Have Spot 104BCD 32T chainring Black, brand new (bought while waiting for HBC, never used)
Neuvation C50 carbon tubulars, Campy and Shimano free hub.
Enve (Edge) Carbon road fork, 1-1/8 Full Carbon uncut new in box
Crank Brothers Candy SL New in Box
Avid BB7 (sliver) caliper, good pads and mount (F160,F185,R185) no rotor.

Looking for, 
Black Chris King Headset 
Set back Thompson seat post 27.2 X330 black
White Industries Eno crank + BB Black


Free with Shipping, 
Old decent tires (Hots, Serac XC)


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Have:

Stem: Thomson X4 Black, 110 x 10deg rise, 31.8mm clamp, new condition with original bag, 4mo old

Want:

Stem: Thomson X4 Black, 70-90mm, 0-10 deg rise, 31.8mm clamp

Open to other trade offers too, but I really need the shorter stem.


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

*Trade ya my Surly 3/32 18T cog for a 19T*

HIt me up at my PM (adamfarbman(at)hotmail(dot)com) if you would like to swap. The cog is in excellent shape it a 3/32.


----------



## adamfss (Nov 10, 2008)

*Trade ya my Surly 3/32 18T cog for a 19T*

HIt me up at my PM (adamfarbman(at)hotmail(dot)com) if you would like to swap. The cog is in excellent shape it's a 3/32.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

tannhauser said:


> Have: 18 tooth White Industry ENO. used but in great shape.
> 18 tooth surly cog
> 
> Want: 21t freewheel or new 160mm rotor..or ?


do you still have that 18t Surly? I think I PMed you.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

*Have:* 
Thomson 27.2x410 setback
Thomson 27.2x250 non-setback
08 Bontrager Race X Lite TLR wheelset (dt240 hubs) with valves and rim strip

*Want:*
Thomson 31.6x367+ setback
Comparable Green or Mango hubbed wheelset


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Let's give this a whirl...Moved back to the Midwest and need some harder gearing.

Have:
Niner 21 tooth cog - fairly new condition
Surly 20 tooth cog - less than 200 miles, still looks new
Truvativ Stylo Team 680mm riser bar - brand new
Truvativ Stylo SS cranks - brand new in box with BB and bash guard

Want:
Good quality 16/17 tooth cog (King, Niner, HBC, etc) with decent life left
Racing Ralph 29x2.25 tubeless ready tire
Thompson 30.9 black post

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm too lazy to read all this **** again. I need a Surly cassette cog somewhere between 16-18t.

pm me if you're sportin' something.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

TroutBum said:


> I'm too lazy to read all this **** again. I need a Surly cassette cog somewhere between 16-18t.
> 
> pm me if you're sportin' something.


Could it be a King? If so, check your PMs!


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

looking for an 18T cog... with a wide base.. I got a bunch of stuff so let me know what you need...


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*WI ENO Eccentric hub swap - Disk for non-disk?*

HAVE:
- 26" wheel with a White Industries ENO Eccentric disk hub (32H, 135mm). Currently laced to a DT Swiss 4.2 rim
- 17t ACS Claws freewheel
- 17t Shimano freewheel
- Forte chain tensioner with spacers/cogs
- Shimano XT rear hubs (2)

WANT:
- White Industries ENO Eccentric non-disk hub (32H, 135mm)
- Dimension (or other) cork grips
- Selle Italia Flite TransAm saddle in good condition (some wear okay)

*See UPDATE on page 4.*

JMJ
Hillsborough, NC


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Have: Voodoo Wanga frame 17"
Want: Soma 4one5 17" or 15" frame, silver.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

*Have*
Thomson Elite post Black 27.2 mm X 289 (cut down by me)
22t Singleworks wide base cog
Salsa Pro Moto 11 deg sweep bars cut by me to 682 mm, 31.8 clamp
Old fixed gear mtb
 with good wheels (DMR, DT), XT V brakes, and nice drivetrain - Tomicog, Salsa,
Brand new in package MRP 104x35t chain ring for SS
Thomson 70mm 0 deg 4 bolt stem black 31.8
Avid Roundagon 203mm rotor, used, good condition
Vassago ODIS fork (make a really good offer and I might trade it....)

*Want*
Thomson Elite Setback post 27.2 x 289 or longer
Salsa 17 deg Pro Moto bars
Lightweight riser bars
high end 9 speed Sram trigger shifters (yeah, gearie stuff)
Ashima Airotors 185 and 160
26" singlespeed frame/fork for V brakes, size 18" or 19"
unbuilt wheel components - rims, hubs.

Or make an offer on other parts


----------



## therocket290 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Easton XC One SS 29er rear wheel (or wheelset)*

Have: Easton XC One SS 29er wheelset, excellent condition.

Want: Comparable rear 29er wheel (or wheelset) that I could put a 9-speed cassette on.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

In dire need of a stem!!! My current is 5 1/16 from the center of the bolt holding it all down or 6" from the base of where the handlebars touch to the very end of the stem. CAN ANYONE HELP ASAP


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Center of stem bolt to center of handlebar in millimeters preferably, is what we need. Also the bar size, 25.4 or 31.8? I probably have what you need but do not understand your measurements.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea sorry bout that I was in a rush to leave and wanted the idea out there. I will measure today again after work! Thanks bud


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Have: Independent Fabrications 29er unicrown fork black disc only. Would fit on 18" or smaller bike.

White Industries Eno Crankset and 32T Chainring in blac

Want: Crankset for use in 1x9 or 1x10 setup

Geared wheelset


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

slocaus said:


> Center of stem bolt to center of handlebar in millimeters preferably, is what we need. Also the bar size, 25.4 or 31.8? I probably have what you need but do not understand your measurements.


25.4 bar size and length is 125mm


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

tcazes said:


> 25.4 bar size and length is 125mm


I have nothing nearly that long!


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

I know I feel so alienated that's why I want shorter haha that and I make superman look bad all stretched out haha


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

tcazes said:


> I know I feel so alienated that's why I want shorter haha that and I make superman look bad all stretched out haha


It would help to know what you *need* in length and rise, rather than what you have.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

i honestly don't know really i mean i don't know how to measure rise and rise seems to be ok on this one its just so dang long what lengths do you have? just trying to save some cash by coming here first


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, we are getting closer to what you want, how far would you like to move your hands back, knowing that moving back will also move ever so slightly lower due to the negative rise of the stem (likely 6 or 10 degree).

I feel like I'm playing a 20 questions guessing game here.

Now, I do not see any posts of what you have to trade?


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

its 20 questions cause when i ask "what lengths do you have?.." you respond with a question haha. i may not be able to trade really since i have no spare parts i usually make do with what i have and don't complain. I'm thinking maybe coming back 20-30mm? i really don't know. i may just buy straight up or swap my old one and some cash?


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

tcazes said:


> its 20 questions cause when i ask "what lengths do you have?.." you respond with a question haha. i may not be able to trade really since i have no spare parts i usually make do with what i have and don't complain. I'm thinking maybe coming back 20-30mm? i really don't know. i may just buy straight up or swap my old one and some cash?


Easton Vice Am Stem '08 at JensonUSA.com

here you go man...


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks bomber and looks like a great piece but everyone says its heavy. I'm trying to save weight haha


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

tcazes said:


> just trying to save some cash





tcazes said:


> I'm trying to save weight haha


Pick one..... :thumbsup:


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

weight. i choose weight. benson has everything on sale anyways and i believe i could get a good compromise but it seems like everything on benson is for bigger bars


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

tcazes said:


> its 20 questions cause when i ask "what lengths do you have?.." you respond with a question haha. i may not be able to trade really since i have no spare parts i usually make do with what i have and don't complain. I'm thinking maybe coming back 20-30mm? i really don't know. i may just buy straight up or swap my old one and some cash?


I'm not at the point where I feel like spending half my day going downstairs to the shed, moving a bunch of boxes out to the yard so I can dig through three parts boxes to inventory what I have for you, put it all away, and then go back and do it all over again multiple times, IF you can decide on something. I was trying to help you out since I understand you are new at this and have limited funds.



> I'm thinking maybe coming back 20-30mm? i really don't know.


You need to figure it out first.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks anyways ill just make do like i used to sorry guys


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

tcazes said:


> weight. i choose weight. benson has everything on sale anyways and i believe i could get a good compromise but it seems like everything on benson is for bigger bars


same price but lighter:
Easton EA70 Stem '05 at JensonUSA.com


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

went to the lbs and dug around in the back and came up with a bontrager sport that a guy ordered and never came and got. not bad for 8 bucks! love those guys haha well its a good bit shorter and made all the difference in the world so if anyone wants a long stem let me know! will trade it for a good looking chain tensioner.....(my magic gear is slightly loose since my chain stretched and it works fine however i want to be able to run a 15t cog in the back and it gets a little to loose for real comfort so i figured id settle for a sexy looking chain tensioner...)


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Could it be a King? If so, check your PMs!


Damn. Somehow missed the notification. I'm sure the King is sweet, but it goes against my principles (of being poor.)

I'm rebuilding the Inbred as my cruiser, grocery getter, wintermobile and in keeping with the On One mantra... cheap. The Fleegles are perfect on it, btw.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got a 2011 Rockhopper SL frame, 21" that I'm looking to trade. The frame has about 15 rides on it, and is in very good shape. The EBB works WAY better than the sliders on my old Rockhopper frame.

Looking to trade for:
Nice single speed & disc rear hub
nice cranks
some good hydraulic brakes


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

OneBadWagon said:


> I've got a 2011 Rockhopper SL frame, 21" that I'm looking to trade. The frame has about 15 rides on it, and is in very good shape. The EBB works WAY better than the sliders on my old Rockhopper frame.
> 
> Looking to trade for:
> Nice single speed & disc rear hub
> ...


Mmmmmm jealous I just want the ebb


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

I have:
IRD Tange Infinity Butted Cr-Mo 29er fork. Disc & canti compatible.
465 A-C, 45mm offset
8" steer tube
good shape









FSA V-Drive SS cranks w/Mega-EXO BB & 32t ring
good shape... i'm not a rubber

Formula Oro 203mm rotor (1)
good shape

Maxxis Aspen 29x2.1 eXc (4)
new... never used

WTB Valcon saddle - white, Kona branded, new

KMC Z610HX
good shape... very little wear. was run on 32x18 w/~18 CS

Want
Nice 31.6 seatpost
what you got?


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

got some stuffs! ill just let the pictures do the talking ask questions if interested! not really looking for anything in particular other than maybe some green spokes for a 26in.....doubt if ill find those....maybe a lightweight rigid front fork....ummm idc shoot me an offer haha


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

as well as a trek 820 frame that has 2 rides on it and some protek v brakes


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

TroutBum said:


> Damn. Somehow missed the notification. I'm sure the King is sweet, but it goes against my principles (of being poor.)
> 
> I'm rebuilding the Inbred as my cruiser, grocery getter, wintermobile and in keeping with the On One mantra... cheap. The Fleegles are perfect on it, btw.


I'm sure we could work something out TroutBum.


----------



## Ginz (Jan 28, 2004)

*FWs & Cogs*

I have:

EAI Track Cogs 19t & 20t x 1/8"
Claws fw 18t & 20t x 3/32"
Shimano fw 17t & 18t x 3/32"
White Ind fw 16t x 3/32"
White Ind ENO fw tool

I want:
Decent rear rack for 26" wheel
Stainless bottle cages
MKS Lamda Pedals (grip kings)
????? :idea:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a pair of 26x2.2 Conti Race Kings. Pro-tection version. about 75% life left. $15 each or trade for some FAT tires.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Swapperino*



Birdman said:


> HAVE:
> - 17t ACS Claws freewheel
> - 17t Shimano freewheel
> - Forte chain tensioner with spacers and 2 cogs (16t & 18t)
> ...


*SWAPPED:
- White Industries ENO Eccentric disk hub with White Industries ENO Eccentric non-disk hub. Thanks to MTB Pharm for a smooth transaction!*

JMJ
Hillsborough, NC


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a few 24t Shimano chain rings in black "NEW"


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got a used but great condition Truvativ FireX 2.0 gxp crankset that'd I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have Thomson stem 0 deg x 100 x 31.8

I need one in a 0 or 6 deg x 110 x 31.8


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Mr.Bee said:


> I have a few 24t Shimano chain rings in black "NEW"


and what do you want to trade them for?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

120 said:


> I have Thomson stem 0 deg x 100 x 31.6
> 
> I need one in a 0 or 6 deg x 110 x 31.6


Black or silver?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Have:

16T threaded Surly Cog

Want:

17T threaded cog


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

p nut said:


> Have:
> 
> 16T threaded Surly Cog
> 
> ...


I've got a 17T Threaded Surly I have no use for. PM me if interested in it.

I can't use the 16T, but perhaps we can barter/trade for something else in your parts stash?

Best,

Mark
[email protected] if you want to just email me.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

MMcG hooked me up.


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

does anyone have a 104BCD around 40T chain ring?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Black or silver?


Oops, black


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

crisillo said:


> and what do you want to trade them for?


Beer, MMJ, map to your secret trails no but really whatever is cool.
I need some roadie drops in 31.8 and a roadie seat
a MTB 1 1/8"stem in 31.8 with 70mm of reach,


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I have - a few Surly Cassette Style Cogs (21 T especially)

I want/need - a 33T 4 Bolt 104bcd SS Chainring

Can anyone assist??


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Mr.Bee said:


> Beer, MMJ, map to your secret trails no but really whatever is cool.
> I need some roadie drops in 31.8 and a roadie seat
> a MTB 1 1/8"stem in 31.8 with 70mm of reach,


Would some Origin8 Gary II bars work for your roadie bar needs? They are the most roadie-like dirt drop bars I've come across. I have a set in silver if interested.

May be able to spare a 70mmx6 degree 31.8mm stem too!

Holler if interested. Mark - [email protected]


----------



## chromagnus (Apr 19, 2009)

*misfit*

Misfit Medium frame, black, one or two scratches, mk iv sliders. Dont have any pics right now. i went with a custom frame.

I could use a good set of cranks and some new juicy 7 brake pads.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Independent Fabrications 29er unicrown fork, great working conditon and comestic with a few scuffs. Color is a dark dark blue almost black in some light. Steerer is about 6.75"

Not looking for much but maybe 29er tires or a flat bar.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

crank brother eggbeater 2's (2011 model) less than 20 miles on them. never seen mud or wet dirt for that matter. with cleats

looking for m540 pedals and cleats asap!


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Raleigh xxix front fork. Its the orange one. Looking for a good steel 20t-22t cog.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Got:

110 bcd 5-bolt 34T Surly chainring with less than 50 miles. 

Want: 

104bcd 4-bolt 34T chainring. Hopefully just as new. Also will consider 32, 33T.


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd like to trade my Surly 20t cog (ridden once) for a Surly 19t cog. I live out near Denver, CO.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Mission Accomplished:

Traded Salsa 11 deg bars to SS-Dad for some Ashima rotors.
Thanks!


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

HAVE:
Black Shimano XT M734 cantilever brake set (F&R) with cable hangers

WANT:
V-Brake setup of similar quality


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

zorro said:


> I'd like to trade my Surly 20t cog (ridden once) for a Surly 19t cog. I live out near Denver, CO.


Pee Em me... I got what you need.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

jcufari said:


> I have a Raleigh xxix front fork. Its the orange one. Looking for a good steel 20t-22t cog.


I've got a Surly 22t if you're interested. If you want to shoot me a pm.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Have:

Action tec titanium stamped gog, 17t Shimano style lightly used no sign of wear
Shimano freewheel, 18t, used one or two rides to figure out gearing, looks brand new
Not really SS but I have the chainrings I took off a new LX crankset
130 bcd 39t chainring
Blue alloy chainring bolts, SS, 4 of them
Fetish cycles carbon wrapped stem, 26.0 X 120, looks to be about a 5-6 degree rise

I thought I had pics of all this stuff but they aren't with me. Here are few, if anyone is interested I'll gladly supply you with close ups...


































Need:
Brake levers
31.6 Seat post
Tubeless sealant


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

HAVE:
Black Surly Rigid 1x1 fork, 8" Steerer, Disk and V-brake compatible.* [GONE]*
Raceface 100mm x 6deg 25.4 clamp stem. 
Raceface Low-rise Handlebars 25.4mm
Generic 27.2 seatpost 9in max stickout
26" rear wheel Nexus 3spd hub laced to Bontrager duster
Generic stem, 110mm x 7? deg 25.4 clamp

WANT:
80-90mm x 10-15deg 31.8mm stem
26" and 650b tires
185 or 203mm rotor and front adapter for Avid
Offer me what you've got


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I want that Surly fork and RF stem.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Want:
33T 4bolt 104bcd SS chainring

Have:
Origin 8 Gary II bars
Redline Monocog flite fork - the blue one with 7" steerer tube left
Surly 22T cog (splined)
Chris King 18T Cog 
Various 25.4mm shortish/high rise stems (good for dirt drop bar set ups)

Probably other random items that would be a good value match to the 33T chainring

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

*HAVE:*
White Eno DOS 17/19 freewheel

*WANT:*
White Eno 16t freewheel
Nice V-Brakes/Levers
Thomson Elite 27.0 Seatpost
Nice front wheel skewer
Park IB-3 Multi-tool
Oury/ESI Chunky Grips


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I have:

Selle Flight Carbonio Saddle-almost new condition
Some used ti Campy Record cogs (missing a few, but have a 14,15,17, 19,21 I believe and some of the ti spacers-from a 10spd cassette)
KCNC seat post (black)
KCNC bar ends (used mayb 5 rides)
Merek furll carbon seat (110g)
Fizik Aliante saddle (white-carbon base w/ killum rails)
Avid Speed Dial levers (don't know if they are the 5,7 or sl's)
Access alu frame (can't remember the size but will post up a pic and edit this)
Velocity VXC 26" rims (tore apart to use hubs in current 29" VXC rims) disc only (a pair of them)
Fetish Cycles Alu 54 and 56cm road frames (brand new, never built up)

Fixed gear road bike (think it might be an old Jamis but don't know for sure-bought second hand via ebay) Steel, cheap rear wheel-needs hub rebuilt or new rear wheel, and the bb needs to be replaced. Veloce brake calipers w/ Tektro levers, Orgin 8 stem or Merek carbon stem, Orgin 8 cranks. Bought this thing and just don't ride it like I thought I was going to.

Someone would have to split the cost of shipping the frames/bike if something were to get worked out.

coming soon:
BB7 calipers, jagwire cables, cnc levers
Speedplay frogs w/ used cleats

WANT:

ti handlebar (flat or 1/4" rise)
stem around 100g / 100mm /31.8 (Extralite, KCNC, Ritchey WSC...)
nice skewers (light, Red)
nice, light rotors
SS crank
29er wheels (take offs for a decent bike, Bontrager etc, no WTB Lasers or such)
Stans Rims
Hope Pro II rear hub(s)


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, here are a few more pics of stuff I dug out today:
Campy cogs from a 10spd cassette (titanium)
HBC 33t chainring-only has about 50 miles on it (102 bcd-xtr m960) *Gone*
XTR 32t ring (no idea how many miles-came on my crank I bought used) (102bcd-m960)
Yeti lock on grips-used but lots of life left in them
Fetish Cycles 54cm road frame (also have an identical 56cm one)
Access frame Medium
Selle Flight Carbonio and Merek full carbon seat
KCNC post 27.2 x 330
KCNC bar ends
Speed dial levers


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

And a few more:
Carbon road post from Performance 27.2
Brand new KN air filter 3" inlet

I should add that all parts will be cleaned up prior to shipping. 

If you are interested in anything just shoot me a PM, I'm sure we can work something out. 
As I mentioned earlier, looking for some ss cranks w/ bb, WI eno 20t fw, Ti handle bars 600mm plus, light rotors, SLR seat, Niner Carbon fork,


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Tune hub drilled for 12 spokes. According to a Tune retailer, they believe that it was a custom ordered hub. Probably best used for a road bike.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

1SPD said:


> HBC 33t chainring-only has about 50 miles on it


MINE!!!

(so long as it's 104BCD.. pee em me, dood)

ps. K&N filter??


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry troutbum, I knew there would be something I would forget. 102 bcd, fits M960 crank. I edited the post and added that in there! 

I will accept neg rep points for that one.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

TroutBum said:


> ps. K&N filter??


fer when yur really "suckin' wind".


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

KN, I know it's not a mtb part but surely there is someone on here that has an air intake on their car that might want it.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, want:

Spare set of 29er wheels (decent quality-no wtb stuff in other words) would trade fixie and other parts for them if anyone is interested.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

1SPD said:


> Sorry troutbum, I knew there would be something I would forget. 102 bcd, fits M960 crank. I edited the post and added that in there!
> 
> I will accept neg rep points for that one.


Son of a *****. Mother ****** **** **** ********* ******!!!

ok. I'm over it now.



slocaus said:


> fer when yur really "suckin' wind".


repped.


----------



## copsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Want:

Cassette rear wheel for commuter, disc only, preferred with a front as well.
Shimano 9speed shifter
185mm BB7 brake and rotor


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: 2009 Juicy Ultimate brake set with carbon levers (no rotors) - needs a bleed.

Want: Avid BB7 brake set (no rotors) - Looking only for the black ones.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Just clearing out the bike room.

Thomson 70mm 31.8mm stem:










3 redline stamped cogs. 18/19/20t in great shape. 









Bontrager Big Sweep flat bars, uncut, 31.8 mm 12degree sweep . I have 2 pair









light scrapes on the ends



















No name riser bars. cut to approximately 26"










Avid G2 Cleansweep rotor










160mm Avid Roundagon rotor










Specialized 105mm stem ~6* rise 31.8mm 4 bolt clamp (pretty light)










Bontrager 100mm sealed bearing front hub, 32h w QR










Easton EA50 100mm stem, 2 bolt clamp 31.8mm










and
2 30.9 410mm Thomson black seatposts
31.6 410mm thomson silver seatpost
and a set of Juicy 7 brakes w/ adapters
like new niner aluminum flat bars

Wanted: 30.9 Silver thomson seatpost
Salsa lip lock or thomson seatpost clamp
rear hub 32h w/ disc
probably some other stuff, open to offers.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Wanted: 21T cog

Have: 17T Surly to trade.


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have 2 new Maxxis Apsen 29x2.1 - folding, non exo

I need a black thompson 90x0...

Trade me!


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Want*
cheap stamped cog ~16t
alt bars (looking for something with a lot of sweep)
29er ss wheelset. Bolt on rear would be awesome. Disc hubs and sturdy rims.
chain tensioner

*Have*
cheap stamped cogs 18t, 20t
Nicer cog (unknown brand) 20t
Spot brand 33t bash ring
BWW Pure 29 wheelset with XT hubs
maybe some other things


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Jnthomps08 said:


> *Want*
> cheap stamped cog ~16t
> alt bars (looking for something with a lot of sweep)
> 29er ss wheelset. Bolt on rear would be awesome. Disc hubs and sturdy rims.
> ...


I've got some 12* Bonty Race Lite flat bars, you may like them. I switched them out for some colorful anodized risers out of vanity.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want: steel 26" SS frame with disc tabs, 16-17". Surly 1x1 or something similar.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a Fizik Gobi Ti saddle. Burgundy with snakeskin panels. Brand new, mounted once but only ridden 10 yards before I realized it wasn't for me.



Looking for some BB7's.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

wtt
rocky mountain hammer 29 frame

need
30.9 carbon seatpost
easton monkey light sl carbon bars 
29'' wheels
19t cog


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

Have:
16t Surly track Cog (New)
Surly Tuggnut (missing washer at the end of screw)-too much trouble with this thing

Want:
36T 104 bcd
Carnegie Bars
Good Skewers


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

Have to Trade: 
2 pairs of Juicy/BB7 brake pads
Black offset 135mm Pugsley fork
Eno Freewheel tool
29er Velocity disk/rim SS wheelset, used as fixed gear with 19t tomicog 36h rear 32h front all black
brand new 32 hole velocity escape tubular rims
2 lightly used silver polished 26" rhynolite rims
1 NOS purple Sun 26" RIM
Countless spokes and anodized nipples
57cm Dave Moulton steel hand built road frame and fork, with original campy available


Need-
Hubs, what have you got? Prefer quality disc SS hubs, but could also use a decent geared 135mm disc hub


----------



## zurC atnaS (Feb 1, 2005)

Have:

On One Inbred 29er, size 18 inch frame
Shimano center lock rotor, rt-64m, 180mm
Shimano center lock rotor, rt-78, 160mm
Fizik Nisene saddle, black, like new

Want:
29er wheelset, prefer NON ss
22t niner or surly cog
lightweight 29er tires, 2.1 or 2.2


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking to trade a pair of 29" Bronson tires (20 miles of use) for a set of Vulpines or Nanos.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Have 
26”
2.1 specialized renegade sworks tubeless ready, 85% left
2.4 wtb mutaboraptor race (kevlar), 90% left
Easton xc1 wheelset w/ xt 11-32 cassette

Want
29” tires
29” wheels


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

driver bob said:


> I have a Fizik Gobi Ti saddle. Burgundy with snakeskin panels. Brand new, mounted once but only ridden 10 yards before I realized it wasn't for me.
> 
> Looking for some BB7's.


Was that saddle not for you because of the snakeskin, or the shape?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Never noticed the snakeskin. I have been using a Specialized Phenom and when I put this on the shape just felt too different.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Have: Hadley front hub with adapters for 20mm thru axle
Want: adapters for QR

Long shot, but I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

hmmm ill play i have a set of carnegie bars a set of bb7's front rear 185 Black new style 
also have the double rings off a SLX crank and the plastic bash guard. 

want 27.2 410mm seat post 
32-33 tooth bash guard
32 tooth hbc 18 tooth surly or the like

update willing to hear offers if anyone is interested in anything i have. specially the Ragley bars


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

*all traded*

*Things i have:*
2011 17" monocog frame
kona p2 fork
laser disc wheels with single duty hub
dt swis 470 sl wheelset from a stumpy marathon (brown)-gone
bb5 brake set (road lever version) no levers
bb7 brake set (road lever version) no levers - gone
avid juicy 5 brake set - could use a bleed
a paul's melvin traded 
a set of tektro rl 520 road brake levers for mountain disc brakes traded
a set of deore lx crank arms ( no bb or chain rings)-gone

all traded thanks guys


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Are you stuck on black or grey for the Gobi Ti?


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

Have: Truvativ Stylo GXP 1.1 crank w/ ring, guard and BB
Ergon GX1 grips
Salsa Fargo fork v.1

Need: Wide flat bars with 9-12 deg. sweep. 
Tires


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I HAVE a set of Kenda Small Block 8 29X2.1 with less than 100 km on them. I would like to trade for Maxxis ignitors or Conti Mountain Kings (29er).


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I WANT: Easton XC 1 or similar 29er wheelset (lightweight XC around 1600-1750 grams) 9sp OR SS (will be going on a singlespeed).

I HAVE:
-WTB Laserdisc SS Wheelset (labels removed)
-Soul cycles fork in black with red and white logo, steerer cut short to about 6.25 inches
-26 inch bontrager racelight rear wheel (9 spd compatible) with bontrager ACX tire. Both were used for about a season and a half
-Niner Air nine steel fork steerer cut to 6.5 inches. HAs been stripped and spray-painted ay-glo orange... paint is chipping here and there. Also, the tube on this does not seem to grab a standard star nut (it just slides without holding any tension) so you ahve to use a compression nut OR those adaptors made for the lefties that pull from all the way under the head tube.
-Selle italia saddle in black
-WTB saddle
-Bontrager saddle (VERY used)

I'd trade just about any combination (including ALL) of what I have for the wheelset I'm looking for.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Updated parts list*

Recently sold some parts locally. Here's what I've got left...

HAVE:
- 17t ACS Claws freewheel
- USE SX suspension seatpost, 27.2mm x 370mm, scratches on back, about 200mm for insertion, medium MCU springs
- Sun/Ringle riser bar, aluminum, 25.4mm clamp, 624mm long
- (2) XT rear hubs, black skewers, 8 sp, 32H, FH-750 & FH-752, silver
- DT XR 4.20 disc rim, black
- 1" diameter carbon headset spacers, 8mm, 10mm, & 20mm
- Black XT skewers (F&R)

WANT:
- Dimension (or other) cork grips
- Selle Italia Flite TransAm saddle in good condition (some wear okay)

JMJ
Hillsborough, NC


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Have: 
23t HBC steel with aluminum carrier, orange - new *TRADED*

thanks!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

for trade: 18" Karate Monkey frameset.

looking for a 16" KM.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Have:

Kona Kula 2-9 Frame with cheap but functional FSA sealed bearing headset. Green and white. 16"

It's one of the frames with sliders but came complete as a geared bike. Scandium frame is really light and nice. It is beat to hell though with lots of scratches and one small dent on the downtube. 

Also have an Alex something or other 29er rim on a SS Formula/Kona hub. Stock from a Unit. Used for a season but perfectly functional. It has a cheapo 16t cog on it right now that you can have as well.

Want:

Open to a lot of things. But 29er wheels and tires are a good bet. A SS cyclocross frame would grab my attention in size 56 or so. Also cyclocross tires.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Have:

White Ind ENO ring in Black 36T(new, never mounted) - need 32T in Black

Spot 34T ring and bash guard for Compact Drive(85BCD?). Ring is silver, bash Black 

26'er wheels, Mean Todd built Paul Disc Word Hubs (bolt on rear, QR front0 laced to Mavic 717's black spokes black brass nips. Never been trued, never needed it! Need 29'r SS wheels disc only.

PM me if interested.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

For all of your montercross needs. 
I have a 56cm Surly Crosscheck frame and fork in Green. Looking for a 52 or 54cm cross check or similar frame. Color unimportant


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*For Trade*

*I have:*
(1) HBC Pink Nut Tuggers *brand new* you will receive a drive and non-drive side tugger
LX cranks with BB no chainrings used for half a season no rub or wear on pieces do not have original box though (this set is maybe it would have to be for something I really want/need)
Shimano XTR brakeset front is P.M. rear is I.S. *rear will only fit a 140mm rotor* I hear you can buy an adapter to make it fit a 185mm rotor directly from Shimano.

*I want:*
Ergon GX1 Black or GX1 Black _small_
BB7 _(road, caliper only with pads)_
Tomicog 18t
XT hub disc ready *no skewer needed*
CK or Hadley SS rear hub *bolt on only*


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

2 Sun EQ23 29er rims like new
3 IRC Mythos Tires 26" 
5 brand new 26" tubes from price point 
2 Kenda Small Block 8 29er tires
2 pairs (F/R) Avid BB7 mint condition
Scott Bike Seatpost and Stem (34.9mm post/31.8 stem 100mm 10degree) 
Sram X0 Rear Derailleur carbon long cag
Sram X9 rear shifter
Avid Roundagon Rotors (Several) new or like new 
WTB 18T SS cog steel
WTB 20T SS cog steel
Stans Flow /w WTB 29er wheelset DT comp spokes (used with miles)
Rock Shox Reba SL 29er 100mm QR 
XTR outer chainring -
XT middle chainring 
XT outer chainring 
Various other chainrings 
2008 Redline Monocog Frame and fork 29er (large)
2008 Redline Monocog Flight Frame and fork 29er (large)

I'm looking for oversized stem, and handlbars preferably a set. Also looking for a Thomson setback 27.2 seatpost, Fox F29 upper assembly standard offset any other fox F29 parts... Light weight rotor preferable the formula R1 or magura storm

I will update this listing if anything changes. Assume everything is still up for trade if it's listed here. PM me for any questions.


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Mrazek SS frame for trade*

I have a beautiful, rare Mrazek Boh singlespeed frame available. Size medium, measuring 17.5" from the center of the BB shell to the top of the seat tube. Track ends. The head tube is 1 1/8" and it has a standard 68mm BB shell. The elevated chainstays would be perfect for a belt drive setup.

I'm looking for a high end 80 to 100mm 26er fork, a decent set of 26" wheels, an ENO hubbed rear wheel, or even some interesting Jeep Wrangler JK parts.


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

*ss*

Have:
-- Bianchi San Jose 60cm SS cyclocross frame. Accepts 42mm tires in the front and a little smaller in the rear.
-- Bontrager OS Big Sweep Flat Bar
-- Specialized OS road bar off a Langster
-- Shimano SPD pedals
-- misc Specialized seats & stems

Want: 
-- 58cm SS cyclocross frame
-- flat pedals with pins


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

Have:
-- Bianchi San Jose 60cm SS cyclocross frame. Accepts 42mm tires in the front and a little smaller in the rear.
-- Bontrager OS Big Sweep Flat Bar
-- Specialized OS road bar off a Langster
-- Shimano SPD pedals
-- misc Specialized seats & stems

Want: 
-- 58cm SS cyclocross frame
-- flat pedals with pins


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

HAVE:
Salsa 36T SS Chainring - Black, 104bcd, Perfect Cond.
FSA 38T SS Chainring - Black 110bcd, Perfect Cond.
Alligator 160/203mm Rotors - True - Used for ~2 seasons.
Shimano 105 Brake Levers - Scuffed andused, but in perfectly functional shape.
Radius Canti Brakes - Used - Only brake bodies included - no hardware or cables.
Maxxis Ardent 26x2.4 Steel Bead - Used for 1/2 season, 90% life left
Maxxis Swampthing 26x2.5 Steel Bead - Brand New with tags on it

[Shimano XT M730 Cranks and XTR M950 BB with lots of life left. Want to swap for Shimano Hollowtech mtb or road cranks (Ultegra/XT/XTR whatever) or Truvativ GXP cranks. Let me know what you have! Thanks.]

WANT:
34T 110bcd SS Chainring
18 or 19T Freewheel
V-Brake Compatible 26" front wheel. QR. 
Willing to throw in some cash for a set or something.
Please PM me or email me @ [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

edray said:


> HAVE:
> Salsa 36T SS Chainring - Black, 104bcd, Perfect Cond.
> FSA 38T SS Chainring - Black 110bcd, Perfect Cond.
> Alligator 160/203mm Rotors - True - Used for ~2 seasons.
> ...


Email sent


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have

BB7 with front brake adapter and 185mm Roundagon rotor.









wanted
20-22t rear cog
29" tires
red spoke nipples.


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have: 
2011 Niner one9 Kermit green large with crank brothers Cobalt headset, Biocentric, Thomson seatpost, M770 XT crankset with SS ring 34t. 
Want Fox or Rebba XX fork. Tapered steerer 9mm QR. 
Questions to [email protected].


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Niner 17t cog









want: 20-22t nice cog.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

christmas is coming, who's getting new stuff and needs to get rid of old stuff?

looking for some wide, sweep-y bars. something about 710mm and 12+ degrees backsweep.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> christmas is coming, who's getting new stuff and needs to get rid of old stuff?
> 
> looking for some wide, sweep-y bars. something about 710mm and 12+ degrees backsweep.


still have a set of carngie bars make me an offer i want them gone


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

nickcarll said:


> still have a set of carngie bars make me an offer i want them gone


Trades only! Please don't get this thread locked. If you want to sell your bars, post them in the classifieds.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

p nut said:


> Trades only! Please don't get this thread locked. If you want to sell your bars, post them in the classifieds.


never said i was selling. guy was asking for big sweep bars. didn't list what he had for items i told him to make an offer. guess i should have asked what he had to trade. sorry kids.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Have: 1 1/8 Black Chris King Headset, never installed. Made right here in good ole Oregon.

Want: Tapered Headset of decent quality, usable quality (not asking for Chris Bling or equivalent). Used is fine. Needs to allow me to run a 1 1/8" fork. 

I'm changing to a bike with a tapered headset and never did install this CK headset in my last bike.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Have a bunch of rotors and stuff:
Shimano XT Floating (2-Piece) 6-Bolt 180mm
Shimano Standard/Saint 6-Bolt 180mm
Shimano Standard/Saint 6-bolt 203mm (x2)
Salsa 36T SS Black Chainring 104BCD

Looking for used carbon 31.8 bars
Newish 9spd cassettes
Newish 9spd XT or > chains
Ergon Grips
~15deg. x ~70mm x 31.8 stem


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Have - A WI ENO 26" non-disc rear wheel with a Mavic ust rim and DT spokes. Includes a WI ENO 20t freewheel. Hub is silver/spokes are silver/rim is black
- Surly 20/21/22 cogs

Want - A Paul 135mm disc hub for freewheel. 
- CK steel 19t cog


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

have:
Block8 Off The Handlebar 28" wide uncut
V2 Gyro handlebar 24" uncut
both mint, 31.8mm clamp

want:
Misfit Fu Bar handlebar (black)


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Have: 18t King cog

Want: 15t cog of similar quality


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Have

Thomson stem Black 90mm 0*
Paul Word disk hub set black.
20 WI Freewheel. 
BB7 (Road and Mountain pull)
Non Disk eno rear hub. fixed/free.


Want

Silver Thomson stem 90ish a little rise. 
Hydraulic disk brake set. 
Some newer eggbeaters
Paul Cantilever brakes.
Short cage XO rear derailier.
34t 104 chainring SS 
About a million other things I cant afford.

Can post pictures of anything you would like to see.


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Duh! Almost forgot!

Have 

Pugsley offset fork (light green) (Traded)
Pugs front wheel (Traded)
120 tpi Larry (Traded)
Two tubes. (Traded)



Want

Just about any rigid fork for a 80-100 ish travel. (In the mail soon)

Guess this thread works!


----------



## joemastro (Dec 10, 2008)

Have
26 Rock Shox Tora 302 Coil w/lockout and adjustable rebound. Only a few rides. Steerer tube is long at 20cm. 

I would like to trade this for 26 disk rigid fork. Preferably corrected for a 100mm


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

123elizxcvbnm said:


> Want
> 
> Just about any rigid fork for a 80-100 ish travel.


26 or 29?


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Twenty nine. Why?


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

p nut said:


> 26 or 29?


I am looking for a suspension corrected rigid fork for a 26.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I have:

12 T cog, 16T cog
A superlight 10-15 g chain tug made from aluminium by Wheels Manfacturing

Looking for:

A Gearclamp


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

Have:
13t track cog - surly 3/32 - practically new

Want:
17 or 18t track cog 3/32 - any shape


----------



## J_R_A (Dec 15, 2011)

Have:
21" S-works M5 
952 arms 175mm BB and spider 
Stainless 8/9/10 King Drive shell
06' or 07'-R7 with questionable remote lockout 
El Camino brake set 

Want:
16-17" frame 
Shadow R/D
NW SBS aerlite sz. 42
32t HBC Chainring for 952

PM me and I'll get back to you with pictures info etc. 


~JRA


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

have 
crank brothers candy pedals bearings feel good
26'' talas rl 90-130mm fork in excellent condition just rebuilt 
race face ride xc cranks 170mm
29'' gary fisher x cal frame seat post, front derailleur medium (17'') 

































want 
29'' reba or fox fork
nice quality cranks
29'' frame (medium)
open to whatever you might have laying around of equal value.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Have:
Thomson Stem; 110mm X 25.4 X 5 degree

Race Face 25.4 low rise bars 26"/660mm width
5º rearward, 4º upward sweep
1.0" rise 









Need:
110mm 4-bolt stem with 31.8 clamp and zero to low rise
32t 104 bcd single speed ring
34t 110 bcd single speed ring
Long shot here...Cane Creek direct curve levers


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Have:*
33t Silver HBC (104bcd) used one season
HBC Silver Bashguard (104bcd) fits up to 36t I think
Shimano LX cranks 175mm comes with BB no chainrings
Origin 8 Pro-Pulsion 640mm 15deg sweep black some scratches on ends

*Want:*
Stans Arch Hoops black 29er not a wheelset
SS cassette body disc hub (something like a dmr)
Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 EXO
Tomicog 19t/18t/17t
White Industries 18t/19t trials or no trials


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*gone*


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Have:

Shimano BB Octalink 73x121 ES25

Need:

68x113 -118 Octalink BB. 

Yeah, I know it's like $15, but it's going on my beater budget bike and I refuse to put money into it.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

nitrousjunky said:


> Have - Light & Motion Stella 200N Light System
> 
> Want- 29" SS rear wheel (OEM Bonty Mustang, OEM Bonty Duster, etc....)
> Maybe a decent disc SS rear hub
> ...


PM sent 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

p nut said:


> Have:
> 
> Shimano BB Octalink 73x121 ES25
> 
> ...


I've got a 68x113 I can trade ya.


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*1x1 for CX*

Have a nicely decked out Surly 1x1...
Green size Large from 2008 or 2009. I purchased from someone who never took it offroad so in really good shape. 
BB7 mtn disc brakes with 160's / Jagwire / Avid pulls
White ENO crankset 32t White chainring (both are black) 175
truvativ cf seatpost
surly tugnutt
wtb laser disc / RL SS wheelset
panaracer fire xc tires in okay shape
truvativ team stem/spank bar
13t track cog surly
CC S3 headset

Want:
Surly CrossCheck in a size 56... Frameset only would be fine.

willing to trade ALL or just parts of the 1x1 for a crosscheck frameset.

I can email pics of the 1x1 if interested.

I also have a white 2004 stumpjumper pro (Size 19) frameset w/ A headset in excellent shape / Fox RLT 80 for trade if someone would rather have this instead of the 1x1... other bits and pieces that came with the SJ are also available...

added pics of the 1x1 and SJ...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

MMcG said:


> I've got a 68x113 I can trade ya.


Pee Emd


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

p nut said:


> Pee Emd


I'd be careful, who knows where that thing's been.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Got:



Want:

**** if I know...

ps. Fork not available.. I'm too lazy to crop (or take decent ****ing pictures for that matter.)

pps. Also found a Surly 21t cassette cog (she's mint) & some 26" wheels & tires way back in the corner.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

^^I'll take the IPA in the back...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ooo red X9 rear der...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> ^^I'll take the IPA in the back...


If you were referring to the Detour... she's dead. Uinta's putting out some decent **** these days.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

TroutBum said:


> Got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen those Fleegles before :thumbsup:

Might have an interest in your 21T - send me a note via email sir!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want-

decent 27.2mm seatpost
Tomicog

I have stuffs to trade.


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*White Crankset*

Have:
White ENO crankset w/ 32T ring in black

Want:
White ENO crankset w/ ~32T ring in silver

both in 175mm


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

*Have and have nots*

Yo. Got a Redline Monocog Flight fork in seductive green.

Ragley Carnegie bars with some grips (blanking on the name). Ragley Bars GONE

I want..

A soul
a 1" steerer rigid fork of good quality
Beer
38t 110bcd SS chainring
Beer


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that a 26 or 29 MCF fork? What be the steerer length?

I may have a almost new Surly 110bcd chain ring. I'll have to dig it up to see how many teeth. I also have an old 1" Ritchey stem you can have, since I won't ever need it.

Also, those look like ESI chunky's on the Carnegie? I might have some interest in those as well.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Um, 29er for the MCF fork, a steerer a shade under 7".

They are ESI, pretty sure they are chunky's. I blanked on the name when I was typing that ****. You can have those for nothing. I feel badly that you don't drink beer.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

umarth said:


> I feel badly that you don't drink beer.


Dude.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Might have an interest in your 21T - send me a note via email sir!


Ouch. I completely dropped the ball [missed] on this one, Mark. Mr. Fishcreek has laid claim as new owner of the Fleegles & Surly cog. I'll drop you on line on the other goods available.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

umarth said:


> Um, 29er for the MCF fork, a steerer a shade under 7".
> 
> They are ESI, pretty sure they are chunky's. I blanked on the name when I was typing that ****. You can have those for nothing. I feel badly that you don't drink beer.


I was looking for a 26" rigid fork for the wife's ride. I actually was interested in the Carnegie bar. Unfortunately, the ring I've got is 34T.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I think that's a 26" MCF fork, jusdging by that green..


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

stubecontinued said:


> I think that's a 26" MCF fork, jusdging by that green..


I'll give you a chance to take that back, seeing that I have two 2007 MC in both flavors. And a 2008 MCF 2008.

p nut- I'll send you the bars and grips. PM your address.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I can stand having to stand corrected, I had the 07 26"


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

p nut said:


> I was looking for a 26" rigid fork for the wife's ride. I actually was interested in the Carnegie bar. Unfortunately, the ring I've got is 34T.


I've got a 26" rigid fork stock off my '04 Bianchi SASS painted flat black. 8" of steerer.

Let me know what you have to trade.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

want:

110BCD 34T chainring
94BCD 36T chainring

have:

let me know what you need


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> Ouch. I completely dropped the ball [missed] on this one, Mark. Mr. Fishcreek has laid claim as new owner of the Fleegles & Surly cog. I'll drop you on line on the other goods available.


you're a good man, Trout :thumbsup:


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> want:
> 
> 110BCD 34T chainring
> 94BCD 36T chainring
> ...


I have two or three non-ramped/pinned Race Face 36t 94BCD chainrings new and still in little package. I'd be willing to send you one for something. Kinda need a 104BCD ring, would be okay with a used one. Maybe other stuff? BB7 pads or something?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Got:

- Old school Rolf Urraco 26" rims (rims only). They're tubeless ready. Only 20-spoke, so good luck finding hubs. You also need to be an anorexic Lithuanian crack-*girl* to ride it, I'd presume. I don't think it has ever been built up.
- Cane Creek Thudbuster 27.2
- 90's RS Indy C 1.125" . Maybe 7" Steerer tube? Set up for canti/v-brakes only.
- Scott AT2 bar/stem.
- Schwalbe Marathon slicks 700x38 and tubes. NOTE: Will only trade these fine tires with people running rear brakes-only. Front-brakers need not apply, because you're idiots. Spec. Ed. teacher a plus.

Want:

- 19t cog
- SRAM 8-sp chain
- e-friendship


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

p nut said:


> .
> 
> Want:
> 
> ...


What's up e-lover? I can fix all your woes depending on chain length desired.

I'm thinking about dumping uMartha so maybe we could hit the e-drive in someday. I hear he's been cheating with some one-brake loser from the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

p nut said:


> Got:
> 
> - Old school Rolf Urraco 26" rims (rims only). They're tubeless ready. Only 20-spoke, so good luck finding hubs. You also need to be an anorexic Lithuanian crack-*girl* to ride it, I'd presume. I don't think it has ever been built up.
> - Cane Creek Thudbuster 27.2
> ...


I've got a 19T Surly cassette style cog if you are interested in it.

I think I also have a brand new SRAM PC830 chain hanging on the work table hooks.

Lemme know via email or PM (email is [email protected] )


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Have 

Origin8 space bar
Origin8 Gary
25.4 dimension stem. 90mm high angle for the Gary bars but in-used
Old cheap crank bros egg beaters light usage 
Welgo spd style cheap
Ergonomic Biocork Large

Want

Bolt on fixed cog tomi or velo solo style 18t
Surely there are other things I don't know I want yet


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

*Parts Poo-Poo Platter*

Most of these are not worth much, so if people really want something, PM, kiss my ass, make me feel pretty (TroutBum left me for another man! And all the negative rep I received from small scrotum-ed individuals on that Epic Angry Thread of No Logic has left me feeling small and vulnerable.)

Avid SD7s- GONE
Avid FR-5
Specialized flat chested bar (25.4 clamp)
Go Fast Pink riser, PINK, 25.4 clamp, somewhat wide and PINK
LX cranks- GONE

I do want a tomicog too, I think.

So, want total:

26" fork with 1" steerer 
tomicog (16/20t flavors)


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Swap cogs? 
I have: 15t shimano DX, 16t,18t, 20t generic all in great condition...
I want: 21t, 22t


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

edited (blonde moment)


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Need: 2) Used 650b tires that are not Nevegals

Have: 2) 99% new 650b 2.1 folding Nevegals

I'll trade the practically new tires for a worn set of something else.

I can't make the Nevs work out here.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

120 said:


> Need: 2) Used 650b tires that are not Nevegals
> 
> Have: 2) 99% new 650b 2.1 folding Nevegals
> 
> ...


Any interest in Wolverine 2.2s?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

MMcG said:


> Any interest in Wolverine 2.2s?


Absolutely! Definitely, yes!


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Have 
Hope Mono Mini brakes + goodridge housing + levers : both need bleed, have new organic pad set for both, also need a brake mountain pin + clip for one caliper ($3)

Want: 
New Shimano brake with cooling fined pads (SLX is fine), REAR
31-36t 104 BCD SS chainring
15-18t SS cogs of decent quality (IE wide based)
26" fork - 100mm rigid or squish


----------



## ingregrity (May 29, 2006)

I have a silver Chris King 1 and 1/8. good condition. 

Looking for a six bolt disc hub. Front


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> What's up e-lover? I can fix all your woes depending on chain length desired.
> 
> I'm thinking about dumping uMartha so maybe we could hit the e-drive in someday. I hear he's been cheating with some one-brake loser from the wrong side of the tracks.


Just looking for a spare for my wife's 26" Inbred SS, so nothing that long (I believe the CS is 425 or so). I got some other stuff I'll have to list. Maybe some glue to fix that broken heart.

Also, from my old list:

- Old school Rolf Urraco 26" rims (rims only). They're tubeless ready. Only 20-spoke, so good luck finding hubs. You also need to be an anorexic Lithuanian crack-*girl* to ride it, I'd presume. I don't think it has ever been built up.
- Cane Creek Thudbuster 27.2
- 90's RS Indy C 1.125" . Maybe 7" Steerer tube? Set up for canti/v-brakes only.
- Scott AT2 bar/stem.
- Schwalbe Marathon slicks 700x38 and tubes
ADDED: - 04(?) Manitou Black fork (100-120mm) - 7.25" steerer

Want: - 104 bcd Shimano crankset in 170mm (needs to be somewhat pretty, as it is going on the wife's bike). Pref. ext BB.
- BMX pedals


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

umarth said:


> Most of these are not worth much, so if people really want something, PM, kiss my ass, make me feel pretty (TroutBum left me for another man! And all the negative rep I received from small scrotum-ed individuals on that Epic Angry Thread of No Logic has left me feeling small and vulnerable.)
> 
> Avid SD7s, worn a bit because I am not simply an e-rider.
> Avid FR-5
> ...


Did ya get my PM?


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

i have a poison ivy rash on my arms and legs. anybody wanna trade?

not interested in std's or stomach flu unless it's rare and from another country, willing to try a new experience i guess.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> *Have:*
> 33t Silver HBC (104bcd) used one season
> HBC Silver Bashguard (104bcd) fits up to 36t I think
> Origin 8 Pro-Pulsion 640mm 15deg sweep black some scratches on ends
> ...


Updating.

Have:
Origin8 Space bar off road version
Delta Aztec 180/160mm rotor (both pretty true)
Shimano XT cranks silver no bb no chainrings (needs a good cleaning but everything is in solid condition)
Avid Juicy 3 white f/r no mounts (came off Cannondale 29er 2 needs a bleed and pads)
Still have everything above

Want:
2x 160mm Shimano XT Ice Tech rotor 6 bolt
Black/Mango Chris King headset/bottom bracket
Black Hope bottom bracket
Still want everything above also


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

BikeShopMonkey said:


> i have a poison ivy rash on my arms and legs. anybody wanna trade?
> 
> not interested in std's or stomach flu unless it's rare and from another country, willing to try a new experience i guess.


Got more chlamydia than I need. I'd do a swap.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

MrBaker said:


> Have
> 
> Chris King black 1 1/8" headset - new
> Forward Components Eccentric Bottom Bracket for normal BB shells
> ...


Update: Also, really want a rigid 26" fork with disc tabs.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks TroutBum! :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

More crap that I happen to have, and apologies for the stock footage....

Pair of TRP levers.- ****ing Gone
Pair of Tektro rx 4.1 inverse levers
Butterfly/trekking bars- 25.4 clamp
HBC 38t 104bcd ring in silver, almost unused (I'm trying to get down to three bikes toooo) GONE


I'm trying to thin out the **** in my garage, and I have a pile of it. 
I'm scratching my other want list and going with a new one:

38t 110bcd SS chainring
Eggbeater Mallet (or any eggbeater with a larger, grippy platform)
Wider drop bar with some dirt pretensions


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

umarth - do you mean you want something like On-One Midge Bars?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

MMcG said:


> umarth - do you mean you want something like On-One Midge Bars?


Something like that.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I just might have 38x110 ring kickin' around... I'll take a look when I get home..

I wish I had known about those TRP's a little blingier than the ones you so generously sent me... which arrived today-Thanks!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

umarth said:


> HBC 38t 104bcd ring in silver, almost unused (I'm trying to get down to three bikes toooo)
> 
> I'm scratching my other want list and going with a new one:
> 
> 38t 110bcd SS chainring


Is that a 4 bolt 38t ring?

I've got a 38t 110bcd (5 bolt) unused HBC ring in green if it is.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

110bcd is 5-bolt. 

umarth may have found his next e-bff.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG, while green is not really the color I am going for, can't complain about green, if you want to do a swap. The crap photo I took is below...



p nut said:


> 110bcd is 5-bolt.
> 
> umarth may have found his next e-bff.


You know you are first in my heart.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

stubecontinued said:


> I wish I had known about those TRP's a little blingier than the ones you so generously sent me... which arrived today-Thanks!


Sorry, homeslice, I actually forgot that I had them...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Have:
Chris King (blue) 6 bolt, Stans Arch (black), DT Competition (silver) Wheelset, well used but good working condition.
Crank Bros Candy 2Ti with Titanium Spindle upgrade - making them 3Ti??
DT Swiss 240s 6 bolt front hub for standard Quick release. Used.
Sidi Dom 5's with SPD cleats Size 45. Used 
AlphaQ carbon road fork. New. 1 1/8 threadless straight blade 45 rake non integrated crown. 
Shimano XC flat pedals, used good condition - look like the DX ones. I dunno what the difference is.
Blackspire Mono Veloce 32 tooth ring. New. 4x*102*
Tomicog 32 Tooth Steel ring. Lightly used. 4x*102*
BB5 Calipers - used. 
Wierwolf 26x2.1 folding tires - New. I have two. 
Kenda something or other 26 Inch UST tire - New. 
Various used 29er tires.

Want:
Comparable quality SS wheelset or hubs
4x*102* Chainrings. 33, 34, 35, 36 tooth in new or near new condition.
Hydro brakes.
DT 240s Centerlock front hub. 
DT 190 Centerlock front hub. 
Time ATAC's XS.
Ergon Gx1 lights - no bar end thingies.
Groovy Luv Handles

Pedals:








Hub:








Fork:








Sidi's:


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

I have:

- Truvativ Isoflow SS crankset w/ Tange bottom bracket. Square taper, 175mm length, 33t chainring and bashguard. New and unused. Came stock on my Cannondale Trail SL 29er and I immediately replaced it with a 180mm FSA V-Drive.
- Truvativ Stylo World Cup riser bar, 15mm rise, cut down to ~645mm (~25.5") width (originally 680), 31.8mm clamp diameter
- Truvativ Stylo World Cup stem, 5 degree rise, 100mm length, 31.8mm bar clamp. Bolts are titanium and the heads are rounded out a bit, but still tighten up fine.
- Specialized Pro ergo road bar, 42cm width
- Cage Rocket plastic storage thingy. It fits in a bottle cage and has room for tubes, tools, etc.
- Salsa 35mm seat post collar, blue, non-QR
- 2 Uno 32mm seat post collars, black, non-QR
- 5-pack of Shimano Dura-Ace 9-speed chain pins
- Fulcrum Racing 6 road wheels w/ Roval titanium skewers
- Camelbak M.U.L.E. 100oz - functional and complete but pack is a bit dirty. Bladder is clean and has only ever been used with water.
- Hurricane Components ForkUp fork-mount adapter for 20mm through-axles
- Profile Design "hockey stick" style bar-ends
- FSA clear plastic bashguard, 4x104bcd, protects up to a 32t chainring. Includes chainring bolts if you want them. Came on my V-drive crank but I removed it before I ever rode the bike so it's basically new.
- One ZTR Arch 29er rim, black, 32h
- Two 29x2.1 Kenda Small Block Eights, dual tread compound, wire bead. Stock on my Cannondale, only ridden around the parking lot at the LBS so basically brand new. Still have that new tire smell.

I want:

- One ZTR Arch 29er rim, black, 32h -or- two ZTR Flow 29er rims, black, 32h or 36h -or- Arch or Flow wheel or wheelset
- BB7s -or- decent hydraulic brakes
- Good quality SS hubs, front and rear (Hope, DT, King, etc)
- Good quality rear cogs in 16-20t and 22t (Surly, HBC, King, etc)
- Meatier 29er tires (something in the vein of a Nevegal, Ardent, Rampage, etc).
- 29er fenders
- One of those sweepy alt-bars. Not a drop bar. Must be 31.8mm clamp.

I'm open to things not listed. Just let me know what you have!


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Misc Swap items*

Up for Grabs:
Easton EC 90 31.6 shorty Seat post....missing lower seat binder but new never ridden.
SRAM X-9 Front Derailleur never used
White Industries Cranks 175mm Sugino made in Japan with Brand new Middleburn rings. 
Thompson 5 Deg 25.4 x 110 
WTB Silverado saddle as new Off white Blue camo style
Easton EC 90 27.2 seat post well used but still works great
Shimano LX front Derailleur 31.8 clamp

Looking for:
Carbon bar 31.8 clamp size for my ladies ride (can be short)
XTR pedals or crank brother 2 Ti or 4 TI 
Newer style Thompson stem 5 Deg 31.8 x 110 to use with Niner rigid fork. 
Carbon bars 31.8 for my SS build

I have a ton more I can post figured I would start here.....
Feel free to PM if you want more pics or have questions


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

I have:
Ragley Carnegie Bars (Aluminum, black) - new
Hygia Elite Carbon brakes (pair - F&R) in white - gently used
Hygia Elite Carbon brake (single - F or R) in silver - new
Hygia Elite Carbon brake (single - F or R) in white - new
Magura Marta brakes (circa '07-'08) (pair) in black - used

Looking for:
White industries freewheel: 18T trial, 19T or 20T
CK headset
Hope Pro 135mm rear hub, preferably in "gunsmoke".


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a set of 29"Halos laced to formula/origin8 track hubs rear is a flip/flop
Wheels run semi true I would rate them 7 out of 10

I can include a lock ring and 16t fixed cog if needed also.
Good for fixed freestyle, fixed MTB










I need
Fixed 15t 3/32 cog. (trade for a 16t or 19t 1/8)
56-58 track or road frame with horizontal drop outs.
Some decent drop bars and a 100mm stem with a big rise.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> thanks TroutBum! :thumbsup:


That's hot.

You dig the bars?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

29er hoops:

1) Front CK/Arch black, chrome spokes, red nips

B) F&R Arch/Formula red hubs, black spokes, 20mm front, rear QR included


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> That's hot.
> 
> You dig the bars?


the fleegle is meh, not for me. i guess i'm looking for a little bit of rise.

will probably get passed along again, we'll see 

but yeah, i love my gearing now. just waiting for Mr. p nut's complimetary chainring :thumbsup: for a Surly/Surly drivetrain :thumbsup:


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> the fleegle is meh, not for me.


Yup. Same here. I blame MMcG.

kidding


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

TroutBum said:


> 29er hoops:
> 
> 1) Front CK/Arch black, chrome spokes, red nips
> 
> B) F&R Arch/Formula red hubs, black spokes, 20mm front, rear QR included


Interested. Anything in my post strike your fancy? PM if yes. Thanks!


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

HAVE:
700c Weinemann Wheelset. DP18's (white) laced to Origin 8 hubs (gold) via black spokes. Bolt on both f/r. Well used but plenty of life left. Singlespeed rear. 

Shimano XTR M960 Cassette 11-32. Used with ~500mi on it, but it is mint, no damage.

LOOKING FOR:
Thomson Posts, both 27.2 and 26.8.

Chris King Threaded Gripnut Headset

Thomson Stem 31.8 / <90mm

Thanks!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

TroutBum said:


> Yup. Same here. I blame MMcG.
> 
> kidding


I'll gladly take em back.:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have:
Ragley Carnegies - installed and removed from frames a few times but only ridden on trails once

On-One Midge Bars - 25.4mm clamp size. Again only ridden once on trail/gravel

Want:
Wide Flat bars or Fleegles (preferrably 31.8 Fleegles)


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

I found a better option. Thanks for looking!


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a pair of brand new never ridden but mounted and stans up'd ikon 29x2.2 exo exc etc... tires...looking for a pair of 26" 2.4 & 2.2 schwalbe RR or conti x-kings or similar. please pm me if you interested - Cheers!


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

*Have:* (pics attached)
1. Cane Creek 110 Headset: External Cup 44mm BOTTOM (new and never used)
2. HBC 35 T Chainring. Red. 104bcd. 1/8 chain style (a little thicker) (also brand new and never used)
3. Stan's Crow 29x2.0 tire. Very little use.

*Wants:*
-Maxxis 29'er Beaver Tires
-HBC cogs. Most interested in 15T & 16T. Stainless steel with the cut outs preferred!


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

*HAVE
*
Saddles:
WTB Rocket V (~150 miles)
Specialized Avatar Gel 155mm width (~10 miles!!!!)

Tires
BRAND NEW IN PACKAGE Maxxis ICON EXO 29x2.2 Tires
Used Intense M-29 (2.25) tires condition 5/10

Avid Roundagon 203 mm rotor, used, decent condition (with adaptor)

THOMSON seatposts:
27.2mm straight, black, a few nicks and scratchs, cut to 289 mm
27.2mm layback, black - 150 miles on it
(clamp won't go far enough down in front with my Brooks saddle on the layback post, the straight post puts the Brooks too far forward)

Vassago ODIS fork, black, steerer cut to 7 3/8 inches 1K to 2K miles on it(?) but now I have a shock fork and fat front Enabler fork.... do I really need THREE forks for one bike? Make an offer I can't refuse...

26" Rhinolite/Sram X-9 hub wheel. Wheelsmith spokes on one side, DT spokes on the other side. Handbuilt by me. The hub is almost new.

17t Tomicog, a couple teeth got bent in a chain derailment.... but I bent them back and it was fine after that.

*WANT:*
26" V brake SS frame and fork, 18"

30 degree rise stem, 31.8 clamp, 110 or 120 length

SS rear disc 29er wheel (for Enabler fork.... don't really need this at all)

Bontrager 29x1.8 tire?

High sweep flat bars - 17 degree Salsa bars or the like. 31.8 clamp

Or just make an offer...


----------



## warwagon (Mar 1, 2011)

2011 Rig Fram 21" with 2010 seat post, bars and stem.

Stock 2011 Rig front wheel w/Geax Saguro
Rear Mavic 719 Mated to whatever hub comes with the Rig/no cog 2.2 Nevegal

Front and rear Hayes Stroker Trails. 180f/160r Rotors and bolts included/ like new.

Not sure what I need


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

Ouzo4Twozo said:


> I've got a 2009 fisher rig frame I'd be willing to trade if anyone was interested. I've got the carver bb and the stock bb. They would both go with the frame.
> 
> I'm looking for something with either horizontal or adjustable dropouts. Steel would be a major attractor, but I'm open to other materials.


Interested. What size is it?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Thomson Elite 26.8mmx330mm seatpost

want- 
1. levers for mechanical brakes of some sort. canti-ready levers are fine too
2. decent canti brakes


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

trailof said:


> Interested. What size is it?


It's a 21" (XL). Thanks for catching that. I've corrected my other post as well.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody want to trade a 175mm 5 bolt XT crank for a 170mm of the same?


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:

Niner aluminium flat bar. Cut to 685mm. Black with the red Niner at the 31.8 clamp.



Want:

Low or medium rise bar. ~700mm wide. Preferably black with a 31.8 clamp.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Have:
> 
> Niner aluminium flat bar. Cut to 890mm. Black with the red Niner at the 31.8 clamp.
> 
> ...


890mm bar?!? :eekster:

what are you, 9' tall?


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> 890mm bar?!? :eekster:
> 
> what are you, 9' tall?


haha! No just an idiot. Do you know how much 68 looks like 89 when youre reading it upside down? Lots.

Edited my post.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Removed. New list posted.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: Thomson 31.6 x 410mm - elite and black

Want: Salsa 17 degree bar, aluminum or carbon, King stainless 19t cog


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

My offerings: 
eatpost Bontrager SSR, 27.2mm, 20mm offset

Handlebar Bontrager Low Riser, 25.4mm, 5mm rise, 9 degree sweep

Stem Bontrager SSR, 25.4mm


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have:

18T King Cog
18T Shimano Freewheel
19T Surly Cog
17T Cog from a Fisher Rig

Want:
20T Cog
20T freewheel
21T cog or freewheel


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody have an old 104 bcd chainring? I still have this stuff if anyone needs it:










How do you edit old posts in this thread? When I go back there's not an icon for editing...

Thanks


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Have: like new RED Chris King headset including crown race

Want: Same as above but black Sotto Vocce


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

@ 120,

Is your 5 holes chainring 32T?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

memi said:


> @ 120,
> 
> Is your 5 holes chainring 32T?


Prolly not. Looks like a 110bcd (which can't do 32). 38t?


----------



## redvtwin2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Have: Thomson set-back seat post, black
Want: Thomson straight seat post, black

Used condition. Looks good.

Let me know: [email protected]


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Have: Six Six One Flight Shoes- size 47- brand new
EA50 seatpost 30.9mm

Want: 20T cog
Ikon EXO or Ardent 2.25(both 29")


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

want to trade 16" 2011 white kona unit frame 29er SS for karate monkey 16" frame.










the typical frame scratches, no dents or abuse.

will consider other short chainstay SS frames without slack headtube angles


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

Got a new never used, black 31.8 Hope seatpost collar. Not quick release. Looking for a 35, red, hopefully kind of light.


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*parts*

have -
- Salsa Moto Ace Riser bar clean cut to 25.5" (about 1" off each end - clamp 25.4
- Planet Bike Shock pump - used once (still in original packaging)
- Backcountry Research Awesome strap - (never riden)
- Cateye racing mirror - like new still in original package
- Surly Tuggnut - Like New - used for 1 neighborhood ride, then sold bike
- Burly hitch
- Rennen Rollenlager chain tennsioner - like new (couple of bolt marks) - TRADED
- Odyssey twisted pedals - came on the 1x1 and instantly removed - like new
- seatpost - 30.9 diameter from a 2004 Stumpjumper - in used condition but no major sings - black in color w/ silver clamp. - 14" in length
- Exage group (levers, canti brakes, cables, left/right shifters, front/rear derail, bolts, etc) from 93 rockhopper

want - 
27.2 seatpost
700c x 45 panaracer cross tires
leather bar wrap
surly 17-18-19t 3/32 cog
good floor pump

I've got pics of all of this readily available email me youngrt at gmail dot com


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

HAVE:
Salsa 36T SS 104bcd Ring in black. Perfect.
FSA 38T 110bcd SS Ring in black. Perfect.
Cane Creek Crosstop Levers

WANT:
SS Cogs - 17-20T
Mech. Brake Cables


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

Have:
Soulcraft convert

Want:
Newer 29" racing Ralph 2.4


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Have: Stan's Arch wheelset. Green Formula hubs laced to Stan's Arch rims (stock 2011 Spearfish wheels)
1 set Egg Beater C's (C5)
1 set Egg Beater SL's (C7)
1 set Egg Beater 2's (C9)

Want: Wide rim wheelset. P35, Flow, Gordo the wider the better.
Time ATAC's


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Have:
Dicta 16t freewheel
ACS 16t freewheel
WI eno 17t freewheel
WI eno 18t freewheel

Want:
WI eno 19t freewheel


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

So I've got this doo doo brown 2007 Monocog 29er. All stock, with maybe 300 miles on it. Super nice shape. It is a 19" frame. What I'd like to trade for it is a nice 26" steel SS frame (with 590-600mm ETT). Bonus if it's an AM-ish frame. Reason for letting the MC go is I want to finally try this 650b/26 thing. I still have 3 other 29ers, so the MC was a bit redudant as well.


----------



## TX_CLG (Sep 14, 2010)

Have:
X-Lite XLR Pro Titanium Bar ~23"
Thomson 120 5 degree rise, 26.0 clamp
Bar end brakes from old Cervelo Tri Bike, not sure what they fit
Mech Brake Cables... need to measure length, new in package with guides

Want:
Black Thomson 27.2 seatpost

Will post more as build is coming together.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

.........double post


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a 20t whit ibdustries freewheel, I would prefer an 18...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Have:

Origin8 Spacebar
Misfit Pscyles FUbar

Both 25.4 clamp.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

HAVE:
Paul WORD SS Hub 32h, Non-Disc. Black & Beautiful.

PM or [email protected]


----------



## jpeto (Dec 28, 2008)

Have : brand new Eno freewheel 20t


Want: 19t freewheel


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

....


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Have:
New Easton EA70 post 30.9x350 
New Shimano M520 clippies
New SRAM S1400 crankset, gray
Barely used Tektro RL726 cross levers, black
Barely used Sram S900 TT levers, red ano
Forward Components EBB for Hollowtech2 in fine shape

Want:
44-48t 5x130 chainring (doesn't have to be SS) for 3/32
WI 16t


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have-
Bonty Select Black 90mm x 7 OS stem
Bonty SSR Silver 105mm x 7 OS stem
Bonty Brown Rhythm Saddle


Want-
19 or 21T ACS Freewheel
29" 2.4 Ardent


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

HAVE: 
- BEAUTIFUL CHRIS KING GOLD 1-1/8" HEADSET

- 1998 Specialized M2 Stumpjumper frame. Just put a new derailleur hanger on it. Paint is about 95% gone and the frame has been sanded with finer grit paper. Was really scratched, still is pretty scratched. Would look beautiful powdercoated. Seatclamp included. Size 18". Awesome project bike.

WANT:

White Industries Freewheel 16T or 17T


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:

Bontrager Race SS wheelset with Bontrager 135mm single speed cassette and stock level Shimano front hub. 29er/700c x 18mm rims. One good ding and could use a true. Good commuter/cross wheels. Disc and rim.

86/87 Stumpjumper frameset small and in frowny shape but could be great bar bike. Has the semi-horizontal dropouts so you can run SS

Want:

34t 4-bolt 3/32 SS chainring
32t 4-bolt bash guard
60-70mm or so 31.8 stem 
New/near new M/L full finger gloves
Leather saddle
What else? I'm open for anything bike related, or camping gear, or ?

Pics upon request.


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

Want: Surly 20T 3/32" cog for Shimano freehub 


Have: SPD 520 pedals no cleats


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Have:
650B Haro Beasley SS (EBB) frame with headset and seatpost clamp (no fork)
Thomson 31.6 seatpost

Want:
Thomson 30.0 seatpost
>90mm Thomson stem (31.8)
Good 26" wheelset
32t 104bcd chainring


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Since I can't edit my old post, I guess I'll add a new one... All parts are used but functionally sound unless otherwise noted.

I have:
Wheelset - blue Chris King SS 6 bolt hubs w/ fun bolts laced with silver DT competitions w/black brass to Stans Arch rims.
Brakes - Avid Cable disks... couple BB5's couple BB7's. 
DT Swiss 240s qr 6 bolt front hub
Shimano XC flat pedals
Sidi Dom 5's size 46
Alpha Q cs10 road fork - New. 
Thomson elite stem - 110 x 25.4 x 5° Black
Blackspire 4x102 32T Mono Veloce - New
Tomicog 4x102 steel SS ring 32T - lightly used
Tomicog 6 bolt 18T cog - turn your disk wheel into a fixie - New
White Brother's Rock Solid carbon 29er fork
Rockshox Sid 26er fork - black - a few years old used only by a 110lb woman
Various avid Rotors - new and used - G2, G3, Roundagon

Interested in:
DT Swiss 240s hubs - prefer centerlock - geared or SS. _Maybe_ interested in wheels
4x102 SS rings 33, 34 or 35.
Groovy Luv Handles
Ergon Race grips. 
blue Fizik Gobi
Hydraulic disk brakes
Time ATAC pedals


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have-
Bontrager Race Lite flat handlebar 710mm x 17 degrees sweep. ridden a few times, then went back to my Carnegies.


want-
29er tires
cranks
nice mechanical brake levers


----------



## the_joshamatic (May 21, 2011)

I'll try this, even though I mostly just lurk here. I have:
-GREEN anodized 27.2 thomson post, some ano rubbed off near the bottom of post
-gold sparkle Schwinn S-logo seat, brand new; full disclosure: these Schwinn seats are like $6 on rei-outlet.com
-white sparkle Schwinn seat with orange S-logo, brand new; I rather like this white one for some reason, but it's just sitting in the parts box
-glow-in-the-dark Kona grips, decent condition
-a pretty beat up Kona K9 bash guard, 4x104
-some old OEM Avid v-brake levers and set of Hayes mechanical disk brakes
-a bunch of Hayes metallic compound brake pads; like 4-5 pairs I think
-Truvativ Holzfeller isis cranks, 175mm; these have a fair bit of material taken off the end of the drive side crank arm from a brief flirtation with pedal stalls, but I'd say they're in pretty decent condition otherwise; currently in use on my 29'er
-unremarkable (i.e. low end) Truvativ isis bottom bracket
-possibly a set of FSA V-drive Mega-exo cranks with bottom bracket; these are currently in use on my DJ bike
-59cm 1984 Schwinn Super LeTour frame/fork/headset/seatpost; lugged Columbus Tenax, excellent condition, red
-I might ship out my beloved '97 Kona Kilauea frame for the right arrangment, 19", dark blue, Columbus Cyber; WARNING - cracked seat stay weld, which *should* be an easy repair that I haven't gotten around to having done

I want:
-180mm crank arms in basically any condition (must be rideable), preferably isis, but square taper will work

Are you guys going to bust my chops for posting up a cracked frame?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a pair of Avid BB7s- fairly recent models. I can include Avid FR-5s or Speed Dial 5s and mounts if you want 205 f/r and 205 Avid rotors.

I'm mainly interested in a swap for some Shimano hydros. Deore/LXish.


----------



## the_joshamatic (May 21, 2011)

To Pinkston32,
I can't send PM's yet, due to my low post count, so I'll answer your PM in the thread (apologies to the rest of y'all, but I thought it rude to not at least try to answer). My green Thomson was green when I got it, so unfortunately I don't know the specifics of how it was processed, but it looks like it was done by a pro. The Thomson logo is no longer visible on the actual post, but the "guts" are still silver with logos intact.

J-matic


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

I didn't read through the whole thread, but here's my lists.

HAVES:
Dimension cross disc-only fork. Black, Steel. Lots of steer tube left...I think it's uncut. Star nut installed.

WANTS:
27.2mm set back Thomson post. Black. 410mm length


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

Have: 

- Salsa Flipoff front skewer (black) in very good condition, with just a couple barely visible scratches
- silver Salsa Lip Lock 30.0mm, perfect condition

Looking for: 

- M95x or M96x XTR skewer
- black Salsa Lip Lock 30.0mm


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

deleted


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Have: Thomson Zero rise x 100mm stem looks new, been used less than one season

Want: Thomson 5 or 7 degree rise x 100 or 110


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Got a Surly SS 21t 3/32 cog in excellent used condition.

Want a Surly 17t or 18t 3/32 cog, or a cog of similar quality and design.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have - Shimano XT Cranks - 180mm length arms - outboard bearings (760 models?) cranks and bb and spacers included.

Want - Similar quality cranks with 175mm length arms and bb and spacers


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want- the crankset Zascar posted below.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Want a nice 15t cog for 3/32" chain

Have new pedal reflectors with matching spd520s and cleats









New Easton EA70 30.9x350mm









Surly 17t 3/32"









Ritchey ridiculously lightweight mini bar ends sans ridiculously gigantic WCS branding.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

650b OEM Beasley take off wheelset, used but working fine. This is what they look like new. Been running duct tape tubeless since January with no issue.









Need:
Thomson 27.2 black seatpost
650b tires that aren't nevegals
Higher end brake levers
Cromo 29er fork like a cromoto
32t 104bcd chainring and a 19t cog


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

wanted:



zaskaranddriver said:


> New Sram S1400 175 GXP


P M me.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have: 22T chainring, 64bcd. New take-off, was bolted up to a crankset but never ridden. Teeth have singlespeed profile (there are two shorter teeth but there are no ramps or pins on any of the others). I figure it would be good for a micro-gearing setup. It is steel, not aluminum.

Want: 20-22t cog with 3/32" teeth (new, used, stamped, something nice, anything as long as I can get some more miles out of it)

Open to other trade offers as well


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

A perfect solution to my dilema above...a machined piece of aluminum or steel that is splined for a freehub and has 4 arms so I can bolt my chainring up to it. So instead of trading a chainring for the same (or similar) size cog, I can just use the chainring..oh well. PM me if you are interested in trading.


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*Surly bits and others*

have: 
surly cross check 54 frameset 2010 model in black (includes ss seatpost and rear cable hanger)
Planet bike shock pump - new
cat eye racing mirror - new
surly tugnutt - new
surly ss seatpost - new
5mm headset spaces - sliver

want:
700c x 45mm panaracer fire cross
leather handlebar tape
surly 16t shimano cog
xtracycle freeloader


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I blew it. The seatpost I posted above is 30.9mm OD.

Also, anyone have a non-disk standard eno rear hub lying around?


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got one. It's silver, and laced up to some sort of well-used Bontrager rim, IIRC. Sold the freewheel and tool a while back. PM me your email addy if you want a pic, and maybe let me know what you've got for trade. I'm building up an old Rockhound this weekend for my daughter and I'll no doubt need a part or three.
- Joe



zaskaranddriver said:


> Also, anyone have a non-disk standard eno rear hub lying around?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

i have a 17t red anodized renen cog that i would like to trade for a 21 or 22t cog of similar quality . ive used it for about 10-12 miles


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I have:
Some like new niner flat aluminum bars, uncut @ 29"
some specialized flat aluminum bars, 27"
Generic riser bars, 25" wide
Bontrager Big Sweep 12* 620mm bars
Specialized 110mm 31.8 stem (with sweet tribal print)
Ritchey comp 100mm 31.8 stem 6*
Easton EA50 2 bolt 105mm 6*
Some mix and match Juicy brakes, need rebuild
Thomson 30.9 x 300mm seatpost, black and used but in good shape.

Some black XTR 960 cranks, professionally modified for SS (granny tabs intact), fresh powdercoat, new Titanium HBC Rings, low miles Purple ano HBC ring, brand new BB

Need
30.9 x 410mm seatpost
good relatively light crankset
rigid 29er fork

and who knows what else,


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

OneBadWagon said:


> I have:
> 
> Some black XTR 960 cranks, professionally modified for SS (granny tabs intact), fresh powdercoat, new Titanium HBC Rings, low miles Purple ano HBC ring, brand new BB
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.

I'm interested in your Ti HBC rings, and I have a Thomson post, and/or rigid fork.


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thompson post*

Ive got a 30.9 Thompson Elite post, newish.
Shimano Hone RD, new

Need 29er fork
22 SS cog for my aching knees


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: Salsa Carbon Pro Moto 17 deg. uncut

Want: Thomson X4 90mm x 10 deg. rise, black


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Have:

_Silver 32T 3/32 94 BCD HBC aluminum chain ring.










Want:

_White Bars
_ISCG 05 Blackspire Stinger chain tensioner black roller. (or similar guide/ tensioner)
_Red HBC cogs


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally got my chain tensioners done!

Out of the 10 I had originally made there are 6 unspoken for, so PM me if you want one or if you have any questions about them! 




























They are the same color as my rims (which is what the majority of people wanted), my rims are just very dirty in the picture. You get all of the hardware and parts you need to bolt it right up. You will need to cut the aluminum spacer to adjust chainline though. Now that I've made them, my SS frame has crapped out, so I'm saving up for a Surly 1x1 frameset. Anyways, PM me if you're interested in one :thumbsup:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
Black Brooks B67 Sprung Touring saddle good condition 1 year old-only want to trade for another style leather saddle w/o the springs
SE Racing hub/Weinmann disc/rim brake bolt on 9-speed hub wheelset 29" x 24mm
SRAM X-9 shifter, X-9 derailleur, SRAM 8 speed cassette 
*Before you complain about wrong forum, consider what I'm trying to trade for.* 
I was going to turn my SS commute/tourer into 8-speed but backed out and am going dingle

Looking for:
Two Leather Saddles good condition doesn't necessarily need to be Brooks. Open to any color.
20 tooth cassette cog. Prefer quality but would consider anything, need thinner base though for more adjustability
64mm 4-bolt 28 tooth chainring. Prefer quality and prefer no ramps/pins if possible but would consider anything
Also open to bikepacking gear such as bags, bivy sack.
String Cheese Incident/Phish tickets. Anywhere
Oh yeah, and Power Strap set up or similar. Like those big fat ones the trick fixie people use
Will consider anything else too, bike related or not. Just ask


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> I have:
> Some like new niner flat aluminum bars, uncut @ 29"
> some specialized flat aluminum bars, 27"
> Generic riser bars, 25" wide
> ...


PM and e-mail sent.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Soma 3-speed Moustache bars

















want: alt bars of some sort for my hybrid commuter bike.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

*TRADE:*
My *1 1/8" Niner Carbon Fork *(Like New) , _nude_
FOR
Your *Tapered Niner Caron Fork * in any color, excellent condition
[email protected]


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> have: Soma 3-speed Moustache bars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, if i put that on my SS then it won't be...


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Swappage*

Have:
DT Swiss XMC 100 29er fork-steer tube 7 5/8"
Egg beater 3 Ti
Egg beater SL
Egg beater axle rebuild kit
Polished WI cranks w/ new Middleburn 29/42 set up
Light and Motion Ion Arc-battery good for about 1.5 hours on high

Want:
XTR pedals
Frame?
Rims?
good Hubs? 
Pretty open actually so hit me up maybe something will work out.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

dapperdan said:


> Have:
> *DT Swiss XMC 100 29er fork-steer tube 7 5/8"*
> Egg beater 3 Ti
> Egg beater SL
> ...


You know, if youre feeling generous, I may know a guy that will just take the DT Swiss fork off of your hands. It's probably taking up a lot of room and stuff...


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks to Nater and Stubecontinued for a successful threeway


Have:
Shimano XTR m952 cranks, no spider nor bolts but has spider lockring
FSA V-drive ISIS with Raceface BB, small ring bolt holes have been ground down, was used on a SS
Truvativ Stylo cranks GPX, no BB no rings
ACS Claw freewheel 16t


Looking for:


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to trade either these bars for flat ones (660 or wider) or this stem for a 110X31.8 (doesn't have to be a Thomson)










Bars are carbon low rise - low miles- just don't need the rise. Torque wrenched with a low increment Craftsman Micro-tork.

That's a 6 deg X 25.6X 110 stem


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

SF Bay Area local pick up only:

*Have:*
- XLC Lowriser Handlebar HB-M04
- SPD M540 with platform


















*Want:*
- Surly Open Bar or something like it
- Flat non-plastic pedal for my hybrid roadie
- shorter stem for my Monocog


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

AnonymouseTech said:


> SF Bay Area local pick up only:
> 
> For sale:
> XLC Lowriser Handlebar HB-M04 - $10
> ...


Check the mod posted rules of this thread.


crisillo said:


> It is alright as long as only parts, and not money, changes hands.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:

Thomson setback seat post. 31.6x287mm
Niner alloy flatbar red
Shimano Ultegra 9spd rear shifter/der/cassette
Selle Italia Flite (C6)
WTB Weirwolf LT 29er (C8)
Shimano Ultegra 9spd shifter,der,cassette - (looks hardly used!)

Want:

80 or 100mm 29er fork
9spd shifters/rear derailleur/cassette- prefer X9+ level AND if you have grip shifters, PM me!
XT hydraulic brakes


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:

Shimano RT-97 160mm and 140mm centerlock

Want:

Shimano RT-86 160mm 6 bolt

Will trade both for a 160mm 6 bolt.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Gathering parts for my first SS. Good thing, right? 

*HAVE:*

FSA Clear Poly 32t 104bcd Bashguard - Used (ain't pretty) but lots of life left in it
Avid Roundagon 160mm 6-Bolt Rotors (2) - Used, straight, good condition
Geax Sturdy UST 26 x 2.25 - Brand spankin' new
Geax Barro Marathon (Mountain) UST 26 x 2.3 - Used, 80% tread left
Geax Barro Marathon (Mountain) UST 26 x 2.3 - Used, 50% tread left
1-1/8 Aheadset (By FPD for Cane Creek) Black Caged Ball Bearing - Used, very good condition
Rockshox Poploc Remote (non-adjust) Left hand, Newer model - Used, very good condition
Rockshox Climb-It Remote Lever, Left hand, Older model - Used, very good condition

Geared stuff:
XT 8spd Cassette - Used, very good condition

*WANTED:*

32t SS Chainring (104bcd) & 20t Shimano FH Compatible Cog -or-
34t SS Chainring (104bcd) & 22t Shimano FH Compatible Cog
Older XT/XTR SPD pedals
Older XT V-Brake Levers
50mm XC Stem (31.8 bar clamp)
White Saddle w/Black trim
27.2 Carbon Fiber Seatpost 
Pair of Tubeless Presta Valve Stems
SS Chainring Bolts (preferably black)

Send me a PM if you want to try and work something out...


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Traded!


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

Have:
Time ATAC alium, one black pair one silver pair
Time ATAC "carbon" model, gray
CB Mallet C, orange, new plates
SPD M535
SPD M520
Sette Carbon fiber mini bar ends
San Marco Ponza saddle, good condition

Want:
Decent platform pedals, maybe with replaceable pins?
18t SS cassette cog
32t or 34t shimano splined spiderless cog


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

UPDATED


Have:

Thomson setback seat post. 31.6x287mm
Selle Italia Flite (C6)
WTB Weirwolf LT 29er (C8)


Want:

XT hydraulic brake lever (rear)


----------



## brockstar (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 2012 Raleigh xxix (belt drive) med frame that I love, it is just a little small. Looking for someone who has the same or similar large frame to trade.I know it's a long shot.though it might be worth a try.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have:
650b SS wheelset - Velocity P35 rims laced to a rear ENO Eccentric Disc with 18T ACS Claw and an extra 20T ACS claw, and the front is a P35 laced to a Hope Pro II front hub - all black hubs, rims - awesome set

Want:
Maybe a CX or fat-ish tired road frame/bike or something in that line of thinking


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have:
17" redline mono 9 frame powder coated electric blue
17" gary fisher x caliber - powder coated light grey
kona p2 for disc or rim brake
captain armadillo 29x2.2 70 miles on it
captain armadillo 29x2.2 70 miles on it -has the intermediate knobs sniped i ran it on the back
2- kenda nevegals 29x2.25 100 ish miles
titec jones h bar
silver thomson 90mm 10 deg rise 25.4 stem
black thomson 90 mm 25.4 10 deg rise stem
one one midge bars
orgin 8 gary bars


Want:
700 mm carbon flat bar
90 mm silver thomson stem 31.8
bb7 calipers black
weight weenie 160mm rotors 
or let me know what ya have

also have a blue chris king headset, that i would like to trade for a black, silver, or pewter chris king headset.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Traded!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have: 
Formula disc front hub, 28h, 100mm spacing, black, like new
Sram Rival front derailleur (need to check specs)
Brand new 2012 Raceface Ride XC chainrings and chainring bolts 22/32/44 104bcd 64bcd
160mm rotor, great condition
Shimano Tiagra crankset 170mm arms, square taper, with brand new Sugino 46t track chainring, 1/8", brand new ss chainring bolts as well.
Giant Connect 30.9 seatpost
Singlespeed chain tensioners (pictured at beginning of this page)
Ultegra 6700 bottom bracket with a couple hundred miles on it
Soul Cycles rigid fork, disc only, "pearl brown", uncut steerer (will check on more specs)

Want:
20-22t cog, 3/32", wide base, good condition
104bcd ss chainrings 32-34t

Just looking to see what's out there. PM me if you have any questions. I will separate some stuff as well (example, if you want the 160mm rotor but not the caliper)


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm also looking for a 22T. 

Have Thomspon Elite 30.9 long seat post.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

For trade:
Almost new 20t HBC 2 piece cog, purple ano
21t Surly cog, almost new
Some 25" specialized Riser bars
WTB Laserdisc wheelset with SS cassette style rear hub
Set of BB7 calipers
Shimano 520 pedals
Bontrager Race Lite big sweep bars
Thomson 30.9 seatpost, black and cut to 300mm
WTB Pure V seat
21" Performance Access 29er frame, in good shape with headset, currently powdercoated pink
Bontrager Duster rim, fresh white powdercoat
kalloy 27.2 seatpost
Very low mile Kenda Nevegal 29 x 2.35

Needs: 
29er fork with ~8" steerer, disc preferred
Hydraulic disc brakes
crankset (road, track, whatever, need something for a beater bike) External BB preferred


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*Misc parts...*

*have:*
30.9 seatpost 14" total length. black tube w/ silver saddle bracket - from 2005 Stumpjumper
surly tuggnutt - practically new
surly seatpost clamp - 30mm silver - new
stem - 25.4 bar, 90mm w/ 5* rise - truvativ team - brushed silver
kmc ss chain - used 2 weeks w/ 1/2 link
tektro brake pads - new with screw-on posts - 4
planet bike shock pump - new condition in original packaging
BB-UN51 - BC 1.37 - 73 - well used, but clean - Square taper
cateye racing mirror - new
awesome strap - new
black water bottle cage - blackburn - well used
deore lx front 3 speed shifter and front derailleur (34.9 frame bracket) FD-M570

*looking for:*
27.2 seatpost silver
panaracer fire cross or a 1.75-1.9 29er tires
17-18 tooth surly cog 3/32 non track
1" threaded headset
crankset /BB for surly cross check SS
dirt drop bar 25.4


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Updated
*For Trade*
Salsa Pro-Moto 2 (31.8mm) bars uncut
160 mm Avid G2 rotor
180 mm Avid HS1 rotor
Truvativ 33t 104bcd chainring
20t cog unmarked
Avid Elixir 3 rear brake
Avid Juicy Three SL front brake
WTB Weirwolf LT 29 x 2.55 (old style)
K710SL-TI SuperLite Kool Chain 1 / 8" Gold

*Want*
Thomson seatpost 26.8x350mm (Black)
Thomson stem 31.8mmx100mmx0 degrees
Cogs and spacers


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> For trade:
> Almost new 20t HBC 2 piece cog, purple ano
> 21t Surly cog, almost new
> Some 25" specialized Riser bars
> ...


I have a set of white Avid Elixir 5's in good shape and just bled by my lbs that I would like to sell ... looking to trade for something of equal value (How much is that 20t ring worth?).

PM if interested.

SPP


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

SlowPokePete said:


> I have a set of white Avid...
> SPP


TRADE ONLY!!! Do not get this thread locked up.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

phsycle said:


> TRADE ONLY!!! Do not get this thread locked up.


Sorry...willing to trade for something of equal value

SPP


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have-
Sram PG980 11-32 Cassette, used but plenty of life left.
Bontrager SSR Silver 105 x 7 31.8 Stem
Bonty Select Black 90 x 7 31.8 Stem
Salsa silver Anything Cage
Lemond 27.2x 330 offset seatpost

Want-
Silver 80 or 90mm 31.8 x 1 1/8" Stem (Bonty, Sunline, etc..) 
Silver Sunline 762 31.8 Flat Bar 
Silver Gravity 777 31.8 Flat Bar
Surly 19-21T Cogs (or other wide based cogs)


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody have a Thomson 27.2 setback post to trade for a straight one? Mine is 400mm or whatever it is and in great condition...


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

Have:
Moots 28.6 x 380 layback post
Avid juicy 5 front and rear that need some love
27.2 bontrager post (silver)

Want:
Moots 27.2 x 380 (?) post
Park ts-2.2 stand
Whatcha got?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Avid Juicy 5's with hardware and 160mm rotors. hoses cut for a 16" Karate Monkey with wide bars. hopefully these will be plenty long for you.

















want:
bars (wide, 31.8mm)
29er tires
jerseys (medium)
something else?


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

Have:
Rock Shox Pop-Lock Adjust, right lever, brand new never installed
Shimano PD-m525 pedals, no cleats, 1 pair silver, 1 pair black, both used but functioning well
Shimano BR-m485 disc brakes, f&r, no rotors came off a LG El Mariachi
Shimano brake hose, brand new in box
Shimano XT level rotor, centerlock, 160mm, brand new in box
Jagwire HyFlow quick fit kit for Shimano Saint 08-09, brand new in box
Jagwire HyFlow quick fit kit for Shimano XTR, XT, SLX, Deore, brand new in box
Race Face Ride XC crank, silver, 175mm, ISIS, w/ BB
Salsa 34T ring, 104bcd, silver

Wants:
HBC Spiderless ring, any spline pattern, any tooth/color/condition, bent or broken teeth OK
HBC 102bcd ring, any tooth/color/condition
Any 102bcd SS ring
Alloy or Ti cogs, 18-21t
80-100mm, 1 1/8 straight steerer, QR15 fork
XTR 9/10 speed rear shifter
XTR 9/10 speed rear derailleur
XTR 9/10 speed cassette

I have or can get lots of other parts. If you have something I want and need something not listed, please contact me.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

textbookonewk said:


> Have:
> Salsa 34T ring, 104bcd, silver
> 
> Wants:
> ...


What condition is that salsa ring in? I've got a couple 32T blackspire mono veloce rings and a Tomicog steel 32T ring all are 4x102.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Have:
Specialized Tricross Hanger (for canti setup)
Hayes Stroker Trail (rebuilt master cylinder, fresh bleed, 160mm rotor)
Avid 160mm Roundagon rotor
SRAM Force 53t chainring
FSA Orbit ZS 44mm, 1-1/8" Headset

Want:
Avid Elixir/Juicy Front brake w/7" rotor, preferably

Please PM with questions/offers/etc, no use filling up the thread with our rambling replies. :thumbsup:


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

Have:
22T Surly 3/32" cog
21T HBC 3/32'" cog Orange w/cutouts (never used)

Interested in the 18T freewheel, still looking for cogs?


----------



## smwill214 (May 28, 2010)

Have:
Nukeproof Warhead 1.5" 44EEOS Headset
Bontrager Ranger 32H, M475 disc wheels
XT Front/Rear 32h disc hubs
34T HBC 104bcd 4 bolt orange chainring
40T Surly Chainring 110 bcd 5 bolt
21T HBC Cutout cog, orange
MRP 1xX 34T BB mount chain guide, black
Avid Single Digit 5 Rim Brake (F/R) and levers
Syncros AM Stem 50mm 1.5"
RockShox Revelation Team 1.5" 140mm, 20mm thru axle
On One Inbred SS Wheelset (rim & disc compatiable) 
SRAM X7 175mm crank arms w or w/o GXP BB
185mm disc rotor and 185R mount
Arbor Blunt longboard


Want:
SS wheelset, disc only. 26"
SRAM/Truvative spiderless chainring 31,32,33,34
Freewheels 13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20
Wide Bars 700mm+
Surly Singulator or other chain tensioner for vert dropouts
Chainring 110 5 bolt bcd 42T, 43T, 44T
Tapered 1.5"/1 1/8" headset
100mm 1 1/8" fork
Platform pedals


----------



## WJASON (Jul 21, 2008)

Have: HBC 20T cutout cog black aluminum

Want: HBC 18T cutout cog black aluminum


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*No longer available. *


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

J3SSEB said:


> I have: AVID XX brakes (2011) I believe. I rode the front brake for 60 miles, and the rear brake has never been ridden.
> 
> I want: XTR or XT brakes, maybe Elixir CR, or Hayes. Let me know what you have. I'll post pics soon too. Oh, and preferable black, or dark in color.


I have a sweet set of Juicy 3s I'll trade ya.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Jnthomps08 said:


> I have a sweet set of Juicy 3s I'll trade ya.


I do like Juicy 3s, but I already have a set :smilewinkgrin: Thanks though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

For Trade: Shimano SLX (same as XT) rear alloy internal-cam quick release skewer, brand new, black

Want: Still looking for a 20-22t cog with a wide base and 3/32" teeth


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

*Various Parts*

*HAVE:*


*NEW*
1. Hope Pro 2 EVO Front ISO Disc 36H QR Hub
2. Hope Pro 2 EVO SS Rear ISO Disc 36H 10mm Bolt Hub
3. Hope Threadless Headset 1 1/8"
4. Origin 8 SS Spacer Set
5. Wheelsmith Spoke Prep
6. ODI Lockjaws (Gold)
7. Origin 8 SS Chainring Bolts (Gold)
8. Shimano BB-ES25 BB
9. FSA Headset Spacers

*USED*
1. Avid V-Brake Set
2. N-Gear Jump Stop
3. Easton Monkey Lite Bars
4. Bontrager Stem
5. Kona P2 29er Forks (Like New, see here: https://c76.me/unit/k1.jpg)

*LOOKING FOR:*
29er Suspension Forks


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Have:*
-Set of Juicy 3 needs bleed and pads (take off 09 Cannondale 29er 2)

-Shimano XT 180mm crankset (bolts are stripped on smallest chainring can't get chainring off) no bb or rings

-Origin8 Spaceframe OR Black 25.4mm

-Origin8 Gary 2 Silver 25.4mm

-Shimano RT-97 160mm/140mm centerlock

-Ergon GX-1 Black has a scratch on the clamp

-2x WTB Bronson 29x2.2 c9 (stan's residue used once)

-1x WTB WWLT 29x2.55 c8 (not as bad as I thought rated higher, used for a full season and a half tubeless on rear plenty of tread left on this bad boy)

1x WTB WWLT 29x2.55 TCS c10 (this is the new version could not mount on a Stan's flow rim)

-1x Specialized The Captain Control 29x2.2 c9 (used one season front stan's residue)

-1x Specialized Fast Trak Control 29x2.0 c9 (used quarter of season stan's residue)

-2x Avid BB5 new pads CALIPER ONLY

*Want:*
- XTR 135mm QR

- 135mm front hub (for salsa enabler fork)

- Cheap cassette style SS hub (like dmr revolver/WTB/Shimano DX) does not need to be disc

- 32t quality chainring 104 (prefer black or orange)

- Hadley SS hub (just hub and bolts no need for rings or spacers prefer black 32h ONLY), if you have this item I might be willing to trade my Paul WORD with trials 18t and a 20t WI FW but this would have to be a local setup.

- Salsa Gordo 29" rim or similar wide rim nothing too flashy/pricey for a snow build

-Niner Carbon Flatbar (orange or black/nude)

-Ergon GX-2 Black or Green

-Looking for some light cross tires for racing only (non tubular)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> *Have:*
> Origin8 Spaceframe OR
> Origin8 Gary 2


more info on these plz.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> Have:
> Specialized Tricross Hanger (for canti setup)
> Hayes Stroker Trail (rebuilt master cylinder, fresh bleed, 160mm rotor)
> Avid 160mm Roundagon rotor
> ...


Also WANT:
Crank Brothers Directset, any type but Sage.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> more info on these plz.


It's a Origin8 Spacebar not a Spaceframe had Jones on the mind I guess.

Both are 25.4mm clamp area, the Spacebar is black the Gary2 is silver both like new.


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok so a new to me build has presented its self so;
Looking for:
xtr V brakes/levers
26er or 650b wheel set SS non disk
WI eno hub non disk
or chain tensioner
CK 1 1/8 headset, open to color options

Have:
White Industries polished cranks with red anodized middle burn rings 42/30
new in package juicy pads x 2
WI SS chain rings 32 and 36 in black
Stans 355 29er rims, well used but prob could be relaced 
Crank Bro C pedals
Crank Bro 2 Ti, w/ TI spindel upgrade 3 Ti?

lots of other parts, PM me if you have something for me I'm sure we can figure something out. Also ck out my other posting on the swap thread as I more listed there.....


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

*Gone!*

NEW never mounted or used Homebrewed Components 32t aluminum (color: natural/silver) Shimano Spiderless Chainring

Want:

Steel Frame, Steel or Carbon Fork, Nice 1 1/8" headset, or...

I am easy. Let me know what you might be thinking.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Take off Kona P2 fork and Alex 29er SS wheelset with 18T cog -

Looking for newish WTB Ti saddle with down turned nose, Chris King 1 1/8 headset, Shimano SLX crankset, Elixir brakeset.... I'm in West LA, CA


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

i have a 17" redline flight 29er frame and fork. it's the blue one with the white graphics, looking to trade for a 17"-18" aluminum hard tail 29er frame. must use a straight 1 1/18 headset and and a standard bottom bracket
pm me if interested


----------



## kdonks (May 27, 2005)

I'll play. 

Have: 
- handlebar, white, 31.8 mounting, 710mm wide, aluminum, in good shape. 
- truvativ AKA stem, white, 31.8, 90mm 6 deg, 1 1/8 stem. 

Want:
- black or silver handlebars, 31.8, 710mm minimum width. 
- black or silver stem, 50mm to 90mm, 31.8. 

Thanks, 
K


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Have:

-Shimano XT 750 spiderlesscrank arms polished with a xtr chain ring adapter (not pictured) PERFECT FOR HOMEBREWED COMPONENTS SPIDERLESS RING. Comes with square taper bb









-Ergons with bar ends

-70s road bike quill stems, derailleurs, bars

16t tomicog (bolts where your rear rotor would go to make your rear wheel a fixie)

Want

The lightweight race ergons gs1 or gx1?

A decent SS spacer kit

A 27.2 350mm carbon seatpost

A shimano spiderless chain ring 32t-36t hBC, Jericho, spot...

Sent from my 3VO using my thumbs


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
Bontrager 29.3 Team issue "front" tire, 29x2.25
Bontrager 29 EXP "rear" 29x2.00
both tires worked great for me tubeless

want: nice 25.4mm stem, perhaps something tall for drop-bar use.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Have 

16t Endless Bike co Aluminium 7075 T6 Cog
19t Surly Cog
CODA square tapeer crankset 175mm 94bcd also have a 32t ring and BB
Truvativ Stylo Bashguard


Want? 
open to suggestions 
18T cog
26" tires high volume light 
20mm hub


----------



## bat56 (Jun 28, 2010)

Have love levers black

Want cross lever (also paul) either color 26.0 clamp


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Have ... brand new HBC stainless 24 tooth cog.

Want ... HBC 22 tooth cog.

pm me if you've got what I need :thumbsup:










SPP


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want: short-reach stem with decent rise and 25.4mm clamp. intended for use with dirt drop bars.

have: see my posts above. I still have most of that stuff.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit* Traded!


I've still got some of those SS chain tensioners as well if anyone is interested!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Building my first SS soon...

Looking for a SS kit with either a 16T or 18T (I have a 32T Fring), would be nice to have both!

I have a couple of things I would trade, bontrager Vbrake wheelset 8/9/10sp, couple avid round dragon rotors 160/185, maybe some more things.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Have: Barely used 2.4" Michelin Wild Grip'r
Want: Any set of 2.2-2.3" Tires, or one good one, shoot me a PM with ideas!

EDIT: Also looking to trade my 09 Marzocchi 33TST2 fork for anything with 9mm dropouts and 120-140mm of travel, but again, PM me with ideas!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> Have: Barely used 2.4" Michelin Wild Grip'r
> Want: Any set of 2.2-2.3" Tires, or one good one, shoot me a PM with ideas!


26 or 29?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> want: short-reach stem with decent rise and 25.4mm clamp. intended for use with dirt drop bars.
> 
> have: see my posts above. I still have most of that stuff.


I have a few of these:

1. 80x35 Dimension
2. 90x34 BBB
3. 100 or so by 35 Dimension


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Got some more stuff*










Salsa Pro Moto 2 (31.8)
Shimano lock-on rotor 160mm
Avid G2 rotor 160mm
Avid HS1 rotor 180mm
Avid G3 rotor 185mm
Truvativ 33t chainring 104 bcd
20t cog unmarked
Jagwire Pro hydraulic hose kit (pink)
Jagwire Pro ripcord derailleur kit (orange)
Tifosi Tyrant glasses (blue)
Ritchey Pro stem 31.8, 100mm, 30 degrees
Origin 8 stem 26mm, 100mm, 8
Origin 8 stem 26mm, 90mm, 8

Want: Thomson seatpost 30.9
Stan's sealant 
Thomson stem 31.6, 100
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 X 29 tires new style
Let me know what else you have


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Have: White Eno Dos 17/19 Freewheel with ~50-70 miles on it

Want: White 16t freewheel


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*HAVE*:

Thomson setback post. 31.6 x 287 mm
Shimano 105 chainrings (53/39)- 5bolt pattern for road crank
Shimano SLX chainring (26t). 64 bcd
WTB Weirwolf 29x2.55. Old style in C8 condition
Bontrager FR3 29x2.35. C7 condition

*WANT*:

Ti 27.2 seatpost

130 bcd chainrings (50 or 48/ 34 or 36)

64bcd chainring (24t)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have: Soul Cycles Hooligan rigid fork. Chromoly. 26" or 29". I don't remember the AC length exactly but it is roughly 100mm suspension corrected for 26" and 80mm suspension corrected for 29". 1-1/8" steerer, uncut and very long (I'll measure the AC length and steerer length if you're interested). It is disc only and pearl brown in color (finish is in great shape). I prefer this fork over my Surly 1x1 rigid fork, but it doesn't match my frame and I'm running front squish for awhile so I don't need 2 rigid forks. The ride quality is great, it acts much more stiff than what you'd think, and is pretty damn light for cromo. I don't think I'm leaving anything out. I believe I left the star nut in the steerer as well. PM me if you are interested in it. I'm not really looking for anything in particular, so PM me anything you may want to trade!

Also have an Avid G3 185mm rotor and a Tektro 160mm rotor, each less than 100 miles on them. Probably can find some brackets as well for your calipers.

Want:

20-21t Surly cogs (or similar quality) in good shape
104 bcd chainrings in good shape


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
Soma "3 speed" Moustache bars. 26 clamp, made for road bars (repost)









Bontrager 29er tires: front 29x2.35 and rear 29x2.0
















both used tubeless and worked fine.

want:
27.2 seatpost
31.8 bars
Surly Tugnut
front hub for 6-bolt disc rotor


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Traded with Sasquatch, smooth deal!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have-
SS 29er rear wheel- Black White Industries Eno Disc Bolt on SS hub, laced with Silver DT spokes & nips to a black WTB Laserdisc rim in great condition. Has a new 20T ACS Crossfire freewheel installed.

Want- SS 29er rear wheel with similar quality "clyde durable" cassette style SS rear hub (Bontrager, Hope Pro 2, etc..) laced to a 28-30mm wide black 29er rim in great condition

May even consider lesser quality hubs if some boot is included in the trade.


----------



## JoLlama (May 29, 2011)

Have:
Salsa Bend 2 Bar - 23 degrees. (used for 2 rides, prefer more sweep)

Want
Salsa Woodchipper bar (46cm and 31.8 diameter)


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Currently Have:
Cane Creek S1 w/relubed bearings (that are both missing one seal, DAMN EBAY)+new crown race
Crank Brothers Iodine C Directset (orange top)
Nitto Noodle 44cm drop handlebars
Nitto B115 39cm drop handlebars
Salsa Moto Ace Short and Shallow 44cm drop handlebars
160mm Avid Roundagon rotor
160mm Hayes standard rotor
Formula disk hubset (100mm/135mm, shimano cassette body)
Shimano 42t Biopace 130bcd chainring
Michelin Wild Grip'r 26x2.4, hardly used
Continental Mountain King 26x2.2, standard model, BRAND NEW
Ergon GP1, both sizes
Want Badly:
-Marzocchi 33 uppers, with steer tube >7.5", OR any other Marz 32mm uppers for standard 100mm spacing+travel forks ==> Frankenfork :thumbsup:
-Any decent 100-140mm fork with 9x1 dropouts and >7.5" of steerer tube
-WTB Silverado saddles
-Velocity A23 32h rim
-Unused DT Swiss Competition 258 or 290mm spokes
-26" DJ tires

Yes, I'm a gear whore.:yikes:


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking for a small frame 26 or 29 hardtail or dual suspension frame, or 60cm L/XL road frame, 960 cranks in 180, Recent Dura Ace or record cranks in 175mm, comp or reg

I can trade :
-Green I9 bolt on SS rear wheel, stans Flow 29er 200 miles
-Black XL Fisher Rig 29er SS frame, back up frame for 2 seasons, no issues
-Hope Mono Mini Silver, F&R
-Hope Mini Pro, Gunmetal, F&R
-New Flow 29er rims, 32 hole black
-Bontrager Race Lite TLR 29er setup tubeless, less 10 rides

Can ship, but local to Western NC area would be great.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Niner RDO seatpost, red, 30.9, New in box

Crank Brothers Eggbeater Ti pedals, red

Want:

Rigid 29er Fork - prefer steel but would consider carbon

29er suspension fork - 100mm travel, standard quick release


----------



## lhart (Feb 17, 2004)

Have: 20t White Ind. Freewheel
Want: 17t White Ind. Freewheel


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

How small a 29er HT frame? Would an 18" Jabberwocky work?



MarcusSommers said:


> Looking for a small frame 26 or 29 hardtail or dual suspension frame, or 60cm L/XL road frame, 960 cranks in 180, Recent Dura Ace or record cranks in 175mm, comp or reg
> 
> I can trade :
> -Green I9 bolt on SS rear wheel, stans Flow 29er 200 miles
> ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Bump*

I still have the fork



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Have: Soul Cycles Hooligan rigid fork. Chromoly. 26" or 29". I don't remember the AC length exactly but it is roughly 100mm suspension corrected for 26" and 80mm suspension corrected for 29". 1-1/8" steerer, uncut and very long (I'll measure the AC length and steerer length if you're interested). It is disc only and pearl brown in color (finish is in great shape). I prefer this fork over my Surly 1x1 rigid fork, but it doesn't match my frame and I'm running front squish for awhile so I don't need 2 rigid forks. The ride quality is great, it acts much more stiff than what you'd think, and is pretty damn light for cromo. I don't think I'm leaving anything out. I believe I left the star nut in the steerer as well. PM me if you are interested in it. I'm not really looking for anything in particular, so PM me anything you may want to trade!


Also have an Avid G3 185mm rotor and a Tektro 160mm rotor, each less than 100 miles on them. Probably can find some brackets as well for your calipers.

*New: Have: 2 brand new Avid HS1 160mm rotors, never mounted.

Want:

20-21t Surly cogs (or similar quality) in good shape or new
104 bcd SS chainrings in good shape or new
200mm Avid HS1 rotor with 40mm post mount bracket for fork in good shape or new
(two) 26x2.4 Continental Mountain King Protection tires (new)
Specialized Lock-On grips (new)
Rear Avid Hydro disc brake (Elixir R or comparable preferably)


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

*Tora 29er fork*

Have - 2011 Rockshox Tora TK 29er Fork (200 miles on it). 9.5 inches of steerer left, 100 mm travel, white.

Cleaned after every ride and was never ridden in excessively muddy conditions. It is in excellent operating condition. It has one cosmetic blemish on the inside of one of the fork legs (2-inch long grey scuff mark), where a stick got wedged between the wheel and fork during a downhill run (that hurt). There is a close-up picture of the mark included with the pictures.

Want -
Carbon 29er fork (prefer something with a decent amount of steerer left. Maybe an Exotic or something comparable).

or

20 or 21 inch 29er frame (aluminum is fine, but prefer steel and SS specifc).


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:

Sunline V1 riser bar (745mm). silver.
Bontrager stem 90mm. 8*. silver

Want:

Carbon flatbar. At least 700mm wide.
0* stem. ~90mm.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Kore risers- 20 or 30mm rise, 685mm (27 inches) width. thick, stout bars.










trade for something cool.


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone have a 90mm 1" quill stem? 

I am sure i save something u want to trade for it.


----------



## bigBuckets (Jan 8, 2012)

ridefast84 said:


> Anyone have a 90mm 1" quill stem?
> 
> I am sure i save something u want to trade for it.


Please PM me if you'd like, I have one in black.


----------



## scrub74 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Shimano 16t freewheel (and a 17 and an 18) I could use:
a 104 chainring from 32-36t
Set of levers to go with my BB7 brakes
180 disc rotor/rear adapter for said brakes


----------



## bigBuckets (Jan 8, 2012)

edit: going on CL


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

looking for a shorter stem for my SS, I have Titus stem used seldom and Thomson elite both are 120MM; looking for something around 90.

Also looking for a rigid fork for a 26" to use with disk brakes.


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

About to get a 29er SS, so I'd like a 22T Surly COG

I can get rid of a Surly 18T COG.


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

Have:
Race Face Turbine 175mm forged cranks, ISIS spline
KORE Elite 115mm stem, maybe 10* rise?

Want:
rigid 29er fork, prefer steel or carbon
29er disc front wheel


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

have: 90mm 0° Thomson X4 (black)
want: 80mm Thomson X4 (black)


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have-
Park Freewheel Tool
Bonty Silver SSR 105x7 31.8mm Stem
FSA Gravity 90x8 31.8 Black Stem
Bonty Rhythm Saddle


Want-
15mm Yakima, Hurricane, or Thule Fork Mount adapter


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*HAVE:*
Bontrager Race SS Wheelset Disc and rim brake compatible. 29er/700c 18mm wide rims 135mm rear hub Bontrager singlespeed cassette. Front hub shimano something w/ IS disc mounts. Rims are Bonty Race SS asymmetrical. 9mm quick release. Will throw in locking quick release skewers if you want them (safer than bolts). Need a true but not bad wobbles or hops. One small ding in rear rim. Perfect for touring/commuting/cross (if your bike has 135 rear). I've had up to a 50mm/1.9" knobby tire on it just fine for a long time but wouldn't recommend any higher.

*WANT:*
I don't know
bikepacking/camping gear, 70-80mm 0-5 rise 31.8 stem, 185 disc rotors and adapters, beer, Phish tickets, SS chains, decent SS crankset 180 preferred but 175 OK, those big fixie style power straps, are all things that I could use off the top of my head.

Open to any trade offer.

*Out of town/off the grid from 7/18-23*


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Have: New Surly 18T x3/32" cog - still packaged
Thomson 10* x 110mm x 31.8 - 9.9/10

Want: 80/90 mm Stem of good value 
8+ 29" Tire(s) maxxis, or exo walled choices


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Salsa 42t SS ring, 94 bcd.










want: something interesting and/ or useful.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have:
Fox f29 fork decals fox decals removed rlc decals still on it, few scrapes ans nicks but only on the lowers stanchions are prefect.
truvative t-30 alloy flat bar 700 mm wide
juicy ultimate brake set they totally suck and you may die if you use them 
two thomson 100mm by 5 degree 25.4 clamp stems
a set of dt swiss 470 29er wheels (oem scott)
gary fisher x-cal 29er frame 17" powder coated light grey


want 29er disc wheelset with a white ind. eno rear hub.


----------



## nzumbi (Jun 22, 2004)

*what do you have?*

I have: 
- 102bcd Boone Ti in great shape. 34t.
- m960 cranks. 175mm. outer holes hacked and rounded. decent job. needs polishing.

Not sure what I need. What do you have?

Edit: Interested in hearing about: 
Shimano 104bcd cranks. preferably 180mm
36t 104bcd Ti chainring
Relatively new, blingy 710mm+ bars (ano blue, gunmetal, etc)


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

gone


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

Metty - I have a brand new in box black surly km 29 disc fork I can trade for the crankset. Pm me for pics.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Getting rid of the 29er to build a cross bike. I have the cross frame set but need pretty much everything else. If you want to trade any of the listed stuff towards cross stuff please let me know.

I also have a paid ad to keep everything legit....2010 Kona Unit - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

This is a 19" 2010 Kona Unit 29er frameset with a Kona p2 fork (fits me great at about 5' 10"). It was powder coated white before I built it up as the stock green did not suit me.

The geometry specs can be found here: konaworld

Unit frame and fork:
Salsa lip lock:	
Cane Creek 110 headset, blue: 
Thomson 110 X 0 dgeree 31.8 stem: 
Thomson 27.2 by 410 seatpost: 
Avid bb7 disc brakes: 
Wheelset: White Industries M16 hubs on DT Swiss 240 rims with Sapim db spokes and brass nipples (set up tubeless) 
Keeping the White Ind. cranks...new style LX cranks with BB 
Tires come with the wheels...

ETC...


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Have:
Rockshox Pike 454 U Turn Coil 95-140mm
Chris King/Dt Swiss/Syncros Wheelset 26"
Hope Floating Rotors

Want:
Thomson 30.9 Straight Post
New 32T Single Ring 104bcd
XTR M970/980 Cranks
XT or XTR 9spd cassette (wrong forum I know)

PM or email: [email protected] for more pics and information.
Cheers,
E


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

HAVE
-small Sette Shadow frame with FUNN Hookah DH crank (will separate if wanted)
-26" Sun Equalizer red wheelset (smooth and true)
-XT 32T 104 chainring (also have the 22t)
-32mm Salsa flip lock


























WANT
-Nice 16or17T cog
-Good touring saddle
-Rear rack and panniers
-Surly Crosscheck or LHT (Im 5'7" 32"inseam)
-36H Disc hubs SS or Geared


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

120 said:


> Wheelset: White Industries M16 hubs on DT Swiss 240 rims with Sapim db spokes and brass nipples (set up tubeless)


Too bad we're not closer. I've got a set of cross tubies that I won't use.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

HAVE:
-Surly Tuggnut
-White Industries ENO Freewheel Single speed (18T and 19T)
-Homebrewed Components 36t(104bcd) chainring and matching tuggnuts

WANTED:
-30.9 RDO Seatpost
-102 34 or 36T chainring
-notubes GOLD 29" race wheelset
-King Hubs


























PM for details


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Stuff for trade...


29er singlespeed wheelset with superficial scratches on the rims and hubs...
Blue Chris King SS hubs, 6 bolt, Fun bolt rear, QR front.
Stans Arch 29 rims, black, taped and running tubeless.
Silver DT competition spokes, 2.0/1/8/2/0 with black brass nipples.



Cyclocross wheelset, light use with superficial scratches on the rims.
Dura Ace 7700, 8/9/10 speed, 28 spoke hubs.
Kinlin TB-25 tubular rims, black.
DT revolution 2.0/1.5/2.0 spokes.
Near new Specialized Trigger tubies They were glued and removed from this wheelset and will need to be re-glued.



M960 singlespeed crankset
Modded Jeff Jones style, bored out inner ring threads, sawed off outer ring arms, smoothed out and finished nicely but it is for single ring, 4x102 only.
Finish is brushed and not coated.
Unused 35 Tooth, Homebrewed Components aluminum SS ring, King Blue, Steel chainring bolts.



Avid Juicy Ultimate Brakeset, black, Carbon levers. Freshly bled by a reputable shop. Comes with pads and rotors and I have some adapters to throw in if you need them. The tip of the rear lever was snapped off in a crash. I smoothed it out with my dremel, but the lever is probably half an inch shorter than normal. I've been riding the brakes like this since last summer.


Avid Cable brake levers and calipers. set of BB5's and at least one set of BB7's, Also have Avid roundagon rotors laying around.

I'm looking for high end hubs or wheels, geared or SS; DT Swiss, Hadley, I9. I am not interested in Hope or King hubs. I'm in southeastern PA and the closer the better if we're shipping around wheels.


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

Have:
29er front and back SS wheels- surly disc SS hubs laced to mavic 719's. Used but plenty of life in them. You need to run a freewheel with them

Eno freewheels 19t and 20t

Kona P2 fork (2010 model) brand new, never used. Came on a kona Unit

Missfit dissent bars ( I have two of these) - used for 1 month / used for 6 months. 

Want:
Avid BB7's
27.2 seatpost (straight, not set back), something like a Thomson, etc
short stem for 31.8 bars


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

*HAVE:*
-Barely used (like once or twice) 13T and 14T Surly cogs.
-A brand new Homebrewed Chainring in anodized red: 35T. 1/8" thickness

*WANT*:
-a 21T cog (prefer Surly...but would take Niner, HBC, or King)
-Racy 29'er tires (Maxxis Aspen, Racing Ralph, etc.)


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a medium 2011 trek rig frame and stock headset that I want to trade for a good working set of hydraulic brakes open to any quality set other then juicys 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Deeps Elgnis said:


> Have:
> 29er front and back SS wheels- surly disc SS hubs laced to mavic 719's. Used but plenty of life in them. You need to run a freewheel with them
> 
> Eno freewheels 19t and 20t
> ...


I've got some short 31.8mm clamp size stems.

Do you have a pic or two of the P2 Fork?


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

MMcG said:


> I've got some short 31.8mm clamp size stems.
> 
> Do you have a pic or two of the P2 Fork?


p2 fork
p2 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

p2 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

jmmorath said:


> *HAVE:*
> Bontrager Race SS Wheelset Disc and rim brake compatible. 29er/700c 18mm wide rims 135mm rear hub Bontrager singlespeed cassette. Front hub shimano something w/ IS disc mounts. Rims are Bonty Race SS asymmetrical. 9mm quick release. Will throw in locking quick release skewers if you want them (safer than bolts). Need a true but not bad wobbles or hops. One small ding in rear rim. Perfect for touring/commuting/cross (if your bike has 135 rear). I've had up to a 50mm/1.9" knobby tire on it just fine for a long time but wouldn't recommend any higher.


Bump. Still have the Bonty SS wheelset you can find a little ways back.

*Currently need:*
14 tooth cog (open to used or new, cheap or quality) 3/32" only
70-80mm 31.8 0 degree rise stem
New 3/32" Singlespeed chains
180mm cranks/crankset SS preferred but multy ok
Those thick powerstraps the fixie kids are into
2 180 rotors and adapters
Bikepacking gear

*And if you are in Colorado:* :thumbsup:*Boulder Beer Hoopla Ale*:thumbsup:

Open to other offers too


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

jmmorath said:


> Bump. Still have the Bonty SS wheelset you can find a little ways back.
> 
> *Currently need:*
> 14 tooth cog (open to used or new, cheap or quality) 3/32" only
> ...


I have a gold KMC 3/32 chain for you. What else besides the wheels do you have?


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

the5ifty said:


> have:
> -origin 8 black ops 29er carbon fork 465 a to c 43 rake straight steerer at 7 1/4 inch white crown and drops
> 
> Want:
> ...


I have a set of Specialized Tracer Pros 700x33 cross tires, one ride. Interested in the fork.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Have:*

Thomson Elite Setback post 31.6mmx410mm

Thomson Masterpiece Setback post 31.6mmx367mm

Blue Chris King ISO SS hub with Fun Bolts/Black Bontrager Duster 32 3X/Black Wheelsmith butted spokes. TLR rimstrip and valve included.

*Want:*
Equivalent quality (to the above King) geared hub laced to a Stans Flow/WTB Frequency i23/Duster or similar rim. I'd consider Hope, White Industries, Hadley, or King hubs. 135mm QR preferred or adaptable to that standard.


----------



## JoLlama (May 29, 2011)

Have:
On-One Mary Bar, silver, 31.8, good shape
2 160mm Avid Rotors, bolts included

Want:
19t or 20t cogs (prefer Surly)
32t Surly Chainring
80-90mm stem, 31.8, 0 or 10 degree


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

*HAVE*

Niner One 9 in Godzilla Green, medium with original set screw EBB. Niner Reynolds steel fork (Godzilla Green), with an FSA Pig headset and polished Salsa liplock seatpost clamp.
This was a spare frame, no dings or cracks but there are cosmetic scratches (it's a mountain bike after all !!).









Thomson Elite seatpost. 31.6 x 410mm. Very good condition, some very minor cosmetic marks









Fizik Gobi, Titanium rails, burgandy with snakeskin trim. Mint condition, ridden 20 yds down my street and then removed. 









Cannondale SI headset reducer. Part # KP058 Reduces Cannondale SI headtube to 1 1/8th stnd. Fitted once, never ridden, minor scratches to upper lip of lower bearing cup that in no way affect performance or are even visible once fitted. Bearings are mint.









Also (not pictured): Avid Juicy Ultimates (white). These have seen some miles. Rear caliper has pistons seized and front could do with a bleed. Levers are functional but paint has seen better days. I'm not sure the rear caliper can be saved (being 100% honest here).

*WANT*

Decent SS 29er wheelset
Thomson Elite post, 27.2 x 410mm, silver
Avid BB7's.
Mechanical brake levers
...??? open to offers ???...


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Have:*

Chris King Stainless 18t cog GONE
Chris King Stainless 20t cog GONE
Niner Cogolicious 22t cog GONE
(All cogs have less than 30 miles.)
Thomson 80mm X4 stem x 0 deg, black
Thomson 100mm X4 stem x 10 deg, black
Thomson 27.2 x 350 Masterpiece seatpost, black, no top clamp, just post. 
Pair of Avid BB7 (2011, black) with adapters

*Want:*

9-speed cassette
SRAM 9-speed rear derailleur (ideally medium or short cage x7 or x9)
Crank and bb - I'm open to single chainring with bash or 2x with bash
nice or decent set of v-brakes
9-speed chain


----------



## chromagnus (Apr 19, 2009)

Have:
Aluminum 18 inch missfit dissent frame with geared dropouts and ss dropouts
Thompson elite 31.6 setback post

Want:
Low profile flat pedals
Good isis crankset
Avid mechanical brakes
12mm to 10mm stepdown axle
50 mm 1.5 stem
Chain guide 1x9 style with no roller would be nice
Open to offers to trade anything i guess.

Pm me if interested.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Have: 
Thomson Elite 30.9 black straight post about 360mm
XTR m952 v-brakes
Candy headset sage/green sealed bearings
Truvativ stylo bare cranks GXP no rings no bb
White industries ENO eccentric Disc hub 32 hole
Easton Monkey lite 25.4
Juicy 7 carbon brakeset, no rotors


Mainly looking for: 
Hope Pro II rear hub geared 32h but open to others
XT or XTR trail pedals
but open to other offers


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have 27.2 Thomson zero setback

Want 27.2 Thomson with setback


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Have:
Maxxis Ardent 3C 26x2.4"
Schwalbe CX Pro 26"
Hope 183mm Floating Rotor

Want: 
Thomson 27.2 post - zero setback
Sram Apex/Rival Shifters
CX (700c) tires


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: DMR STS tensioner. turn any bike with a derailleur hanger and a standard QR into a single-speed.









Origin8 Gary II dirt drop bars with 25.4 clamp.

























want:
bars
decent 27.2 seatpost


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally went through my parts box! I'm just going to post a quick list here, please pm me for any more information on anything. Thanks!

Have:

-Soul Cycles Hooligan rigid fork. Steel, disc only, uncut steerer, great shape. Suspension corrected 100mm for 26" and 80mm for 29".

-Specialized Hardrock'r tire with tube. 26x1.95

-Specialized Hemisphere tire with tube. 26x1.95

-Ultegra Bottom Bracket SM-BB6700 like new

-Sram Rival front derailleur. 32mm clamp, double, 50-59t max chainring clearance, like new

-FSA 34t 110mm bcd singlespeed chainring

-Specialized Stout front hub. 6-bolt disc brake with quick release. new take off. 28h

-2 pairs of Shimano SH51 cleats, new in packaging

-8/9/10 speed road hub, polished alloy, 32h with quick release. new take off

-Giant Connect seatpost 30.9, used, great shape, uncut

-Control Tech road handlebar. 31.8 440mm width, 140mm drop, 78mm reach

-2012 Sram Matchmaker X's (pair) brand new

-SS chain tensioners

Want:

-104mm bcd chainrings

-Surly cogs

-27.2 seatpost (long)

-BB7 calipers

-Shimano SPD pedals


----------



## onlyontwo (Nov 21, 2006)

Want:
26" fork with 100-120mm travel and prefer qr15 from Fox or Rock Shox
Ti seatpost in 27.2
X0 10 speed rear shifter (I know, wrong forum  )
wide base 17T cog (niner, king, etc.)

Have:
29" Mavic 719 rims laced with DT black spokes and nips to new gen XT hubs with 15mm front and 135 qr rear. Brand New take-offs from my wife's Tallboy.
29" Reba RL Ti fork, black, tapered, 100mm travel and qr15. Again, brand new.
29" Hope Pro II ss hubs laced to Stan's Flow rims with DT spokes and nips, all black, used, but in great shape.
Niner 22T cog
Surly 21T cog

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## h4nk (Sep 7, 2012)

*48t raceface for 46t*

I've got a 48t RaceFace 110 CBD Chainring that I used for 4 months on a fixed gear 92 rockhopper. Shows virtually no wear since it was used with a new chain. I'm switching rear sprockets and require a 46t chainring to get the right chainlength/ratio.

As long as it's in decent shape and more or less comparable quality (vintage is fine or even preferable) I'm interested. Let me know what you've got laying around.

Summary: 
HAVE: 48t chainring

WANT: 46t chainring


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

Redline Monocog Flight 29er size 19" frame. Great condition. 

Want:

Surly 1x1 18" frame.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 18" (center-to-top) 1992 StumpJumper FS frame (Tange Prestige w/ 1 1/8 headtube)



Want: 15"-17" Tange Prestige or similar frame


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Want: spiderless 34 t chainring for SRAM
Have: slx 3x9 shifters, xt triple f derailleur, and cold hard $$$


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit* got 'em


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Have:*
20t x 3/32 Surly Cog
-Mounted on wheel, never ridden

Cheap stamped steel 16t x 3/32 cog. Has a few road miles on it

On Guard Locking QR Skewers
-Uses the accompanying key (with attached bottle opener!) to remove wheel so theft proof and also locks down tighter than many QR skewers so a good problem solver for ornery QR/dropout slippy issues

203mm Disc Rotor with adapter-trade for 180mm of the same?

Vintage Deore XT 2nd generation (1988ish) pedals. Some decent wear/scuffs but cages and bearings all good. Pickier on trading these.

*Want:*
14t and 18t cogs- 3/32 only, wide base and quality. Wear doesn't matter too much as long as decent.

32t x 3/32 104 BCD chainring, quality.

104 BCD 32ish tooth bashguard

180mm disc rotor and adapter


----------



## jonathan creason (Jun 26, 2012)

So here's the deal, I'm just about finished up converting my 26" bike over to SS, and I'm already thinking about how much I'd love to have a dedicated 29er in SS. I don't have anything really in the way of parts to trade, but if any of you out there might be interested in a custom knife I might be able to hook you up. Everything on my knives is hand done by me; including the forging, filing, grinding, sanding, heat treating, and glue up.

I have nothing to start with, so anything you might have available would be of interest to me.

Here's a link to my photobucket account showing some of my work. Pictures by jrc1106 - Photobucket


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Huge Zits said:


> Have: 18" (center-to-top) 1992 StumpJumper FS frame (Tange Prestige w/ 1 1/8 headtube)
> 
> Want: 15"-17" Tange Prestige or similar frame


I also have a Race Face Deus 130mm stem 25.4mm bar clamp. Looking for a shorter stem.

Still looking for a small steel frame. I'm in N. Cal.


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

Huge Zits said:


> I also have a Race Face Deus 130mm stem 25.4mm bar clamp. Looking for a shorter stem.
> 
> Still looking for a small steel frame. I'm in N. Cal.


Zits- I have a 100mm Sette stem. I'm in Sacramento.


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

Have: Thompson Elite 30.9 seatpost, the long one, installed on a partial build but not ridden.
40mm Kenda monstercross tires
SSCX 36h QR/BO wheelset off a Bianchi San Jose

Want: SSCX crankset, front road wheel, seatpost clap for 27.2 post
replacement Motion Control damper for a Reba 29

In Sacramento / Davis


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

sorted.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Have:
Easton Haven Zero Carbon Seatpost 27.2x400
08 Reba SL 29 U-turn rebuilt with Blackbox and RCT3 upgrades
Easton EA90 130mm 0 degree stem

Want:
Lightweight single speed crankset
Shimano hydro brakes (the BMX style levers)
Light SS 29er wheel set


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

jmmorath said:


> *Have:*
> 20t x 3/32 Surly Cog
> -Mounted on wheel, never ridden
> 
> ...


I have this 32 T 104 BCD HBC ring that I will let you have cheap. Only two rides on it....I am not joking.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nasty. they will always say it is user error.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

*Have*: Black like new 32h Paul Word singlespeed hub

*Want*: Same in silver


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Have: Salsa Woodchipper Bar*

Want: Flat bar


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

cyberbackpacker said:


> *Have*: Black like new 32h Paul Word singlespeed hub
> 
> *Want*: Same in silver


 disc or non-disc?


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

BShow said:


> disc or non-disc?


Non-disc


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Edit


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

Want - 104 BCD ~32 tooth SS specific chainring (not HBC after seeing that picture above)

Have: Have Surly Singleator chain tensioner.... used once and still have the spring to get it to push up instead of down


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> have a 26" ss wheel set
> want a new crank set.
> pm me


Sent you a PM


----------



## Rakoprtr (Oct 2, 2012)

J3SSEB said:


> *Have: Salsa Woodchipper Bar*
> 
> Want: Flat bar


I don't need ur bar but have a flat bar u can have if us want it pm me a cell number and ill send u pics and dimensions if ur intrested


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a medium redline monocog flight frame that just got a fresh matte black powder coat that I would like to trade for a large redline monocog flight frame.as long as the frame is sound I don't care what condition the paint is in.shoot me a pm if you're interested 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

double post :madman:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Updated/Condensed Parts List*

Have:

-Soul Cycles Dillinger fork. Steel, disc only, pearl brown, 485mm AC, uncut steerer, great shape.
-Sram Rival front derailleur. 32mm clamp, double, 50-59t max chainring clearance, like new
-FSA 34t 110mm bcd singlespeed chainring
-Specialized Stout front hub. 6-bolt disc brake with quick release. new take off. 28h
-2 pairs of Shimano SH51 cleats, new in packaging
-8/9/10 speed hub, polished alloy, 32h with quick release. 130mm spacing, new take off
-Giant Connect seatpost 30.9, used, great shape, uncut
-Profile bar ends (long "boxer" style, and short stubby style)
-Blackburn Slick bottle cage, NIB
-2 160mm rotors from Tektro Auriga hydro brakes
-1 160mm rotor
-Avid Clean Sweep G3 185mm rotor with bracket
-48t 130bcd track chainring
-15t and 17t All-City track cogs w/ Formula lockring

Want:

-WIDE 31.8 handlebars
-90mm 31.8 stem
-Sram X9 10-speed derailleur (med cage) and shifter
-27.2 seatpost (long)
-Saddle, roughly 143 width
-Shimano SPD pedals

I'm trading this stuff off because I don't need it and will never use it. I'm more concerned about getting something I can use than how much something I have is worth. If you've got something I want then shoot me a PM!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have:
Bb7 calipers gone, still have 160mm rotors
1 SS 29er wheelset (stock wheels from 2011 karate monkey - Salsa Delgado Cross rims, Surly hubs, Shimano freewheel and avid rotors). Only ~150 trail miles on the set.
105 mm stem (31.8 clamp, think it might be nashbar branded but not sure)
1 or 2 25.4 mm bontrager stems
Origin8 "Gary" dirt drops (25.4 mm clamp, from the same aborted build as the brakes)

Want:
9 speed mtb derailleur
A decent pair of 26" wheels
27.2 x 330 thomson seatpost (could use straight or setback - gotta love that wishful thinking  )


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Have: 
9sp Sram Cassette - Excellent condition
Sram X9 9sp Rear Derailluer - Few scratches here and there but otherwise in great shape
2x Shimano chain rings (middle and inner) - Used for about 2 months in great condition
Shimano Bash Guard - Great condition (A few dings here and there)
Forte ss chain tensioner with spacers for cassette (barely used in excellent shape)

Want:
Strong (AM) 26" wheelset or hubs/rims
SPD pedals
Short strong stem
Wide low rise handlebars
160-180 disc rotors (6 bolt)

I am located in Cincinnati and travel quite a bit throughout Ohio and Indiana and I'd like to avoid shipping, but if the deal is good then I'll consider. PM me!


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oversize stem or regular?


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

Have:
Shimano M647 pedals- used one 2hr ride. No cleats.

Want:
Thomsom Elite 27.2 (not the layback one)
Syntace P6 27.2


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*HAVE*:
Terry Fly Saddle. Ti rails, cut-out channel. No rips or tares.
Salsa 32mm seatpost clamp with lever (fliplock) in black.

*WANT*:
WTB Devo/Deva (or similar)
Salsa 32mm seatpost clamp (liplock)


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a set of white American classic mb29 wheels with a single speed AC rear hub and standard qr front hub. I would like to trade them for a similar quality set of 29er wheels with a cassette hub body .something like stand 355 arches or crests ...lemme know what ya got if interested.gotta thin the herd so my single speed needs to be able to pull double duty when needed.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

have :
some sweet bontrager road tires never used. some bontrager stems, big sweep bar and some road bits. 

Want : Some lighter weight 29er wheels for my ss.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have: 26" ss wheel set
Want : new wheel set 29er


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

have: 
fleegle bars slightly used, 100 hours



want:
any rear hydro brake that is not hayes, must be working.
will add $$$ to trade if you have formula oro, or k24, or k18, or "the one"


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

*Have*
Bontrager RXL bars
Bontrager RXL 27.2 seatpost
other random stuff..what do you need?

*Want*
32-34T Shimano 95X splined Homebrewed or other brand chainring ti or alloy


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

**also interested in finding some Formula R1 brakes


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating my list here:

Have:
Avid 160mm rotors
1 SS 29er wheelset (stock wheels from 2011 karate monkey - Salsa Delgado Cross rims, Surly hubs, Shimano freewheel and avid rotors). Not light, but pretty solid. ~150 trail miles on the set.
105 mm stem (31.8 clamp, think it might be nashbar branded but not sure)
1 or 2 25.4 mm bontrager stems 90-100mm
Origin8 "Gary" dirt drops
Tiagra 2x9 road shifters
Tiagra 9 speed rear derailleur
105 2 speed front derailleur
FSA Vero crankset

Want:
A decent pair of 26" wheels - 8/9 spd cassette hub, QR, prefer rim-brake only but at least rim-brake compatible. Also interested in parts I could use to build said wheels (non-disc hubs especially)
27.2 x 330 thomson seatpost (could use straight or setback - gotta love wishful thinking )


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have: 
Good condition chain tensioner for vertical dropouts. Brand unknown but machined nice and stuff. Black.
180mm post mount disc brake mount. new never used or mounted Avid I Believe
1 pair plastic strapless toe clips-worn but work dandy
1 orphan red anno metal ODI bar end.

Want:
Dirt drop style bars.
SS specific 32 tooth 104 bcd 4 bolt chainring
Something else you got if you want anything I have-I'm open to anything


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

M770 XT cranks 175mm
M660 SLX cranks 175mm
Thomson straight seat post (27.2 x 410mm)
Salsa Lip Lock (QR) seat clamp. 30.0mm
25.4 stem 100mm (I believe Thomson, but no decals)
Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1 wire bead - 75% tread
Maxxis Ikon 29 - ~50% tread
Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.25 - ~ 50% tread


Want:
M770 XT cranks 170 or 165mm or WI ENO in 170mm. 
M660 SLX cranks 170mm
27.2 x 400mm seat post with set back (of same quality/value of Thomson is ok).
Salsa Lip Lock (QR) seat clamp. 31.8 or 32mm.
Thomson 100mm 31.6 stem


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

need:

1990's Shimano XT pedals

have:

let me know what you need.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have 1- 29er front wheel, Stans w/Surly front hub. New, built for ice racing but never finished the bike. 
Two Salsa rims- Delgado and a Gordo.
Two 2.55 weirwolves (also 29er)
Want SS rear hub, fork for 650b project bike.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

*Have:* White Industries Eno Dos freewheel- 17/19 (Less than 100 miles on it)
NEW (in box) White Industries 17t freewheel

*Want:* White Industries 16t freewheel in New or similar condition to my own


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Have:

Brand new silver 27.2 Thomson setback seatpost with bag










What I really want badly:

Shimano PD-M735 or PD-M730 pedals
XT canti brake pads/shoes


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Have: Niner Carbon Fork (black) 1 1/8 9mm QR*

*Want: 29er suspension fork.*


----------



## blackflys64 (Feb 15, 2006)

Have:
36T Homebrew Spiderless Ring Black (Sram/Truvativ) About 300 Miles
32T Homebrew Spiderless Ring Black (Sram/Truvativ) About 500 Miles

Want:
Tires (RR or Ikon EXO), Shimano M540 Pedals, ????


----------



## FlyingGoatDog (Sep 17, 2011)

*for trade*

HAVE-
-Rockshox Recon Silver TK 29er fork. 2011, lever lockout on fork. very little use. With pump.

Want-
-rigid alloy or carbon, post mount disc, 29er fork


----------



## FlyingGoatDog (Sep 17, 2011)

***J3SSEB...***

I want your fork. PMed U...


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Would you settle for PD-M737s in decent condition?
- Joe



fishcreek said:


> Have:
> 
> Brand new silver 27.2 Thomson setback seatpost with bag
> 
> ...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have- On-One Midge bars, 31.8mm clamp in "red." looks almost pink because it's ano. like new, ridden once.

want- 700c fork w/ canti mount. Cx or hybrid type fork. Or just about anything interesting.


----------



## FlyingGoatDog (Sep 17, 2011)

*Trade... 5050 pedal plates...*

I've got some DAMN-NEAR-NEW Crankbros. 5050 plates in RED. When I ordered them, it said pink. But they're red.

I'd like some green ones. no pegs.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated list:

Have:
Forte SS chain tensioner and kit used once brand new
Sram 9spd cassette like new
Easton XC wheelset (15 mm TA/12x142mm TA) great condition
Pair of shimano disc rotors for resin pads (160 & 180mm) good condition
shimano 2x chainrings with bashguard great condition
Surly Tugnutt chain tug practically new condition

Want:
Low riser wide AM bars
PDW grips 
SPD pedals
50-70 mm AM stem
Anything else you got!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

FlyingGoatDog said:


> ***J3SSEB...***
> 
> I want your fork. PMed U...


I never got anything.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Have:*

Pauls Lover Lever's & Avid BB7 set bundle. Includes:
1. Paul's Love Levers, black
2. front and rear Avid BB7s with titanium hardware, black
3. Gore Ride-On cables and housing, black
4. 2x 160mm Alligator rotors
5. front and rear adaptors 
6. 3 sets of extra pads.

Salsa Pro Moto 2 bars, new - 710mm x 11 deg bend
Avid Speed Dial SL Magnesium levers, new
2x Shimano XT 160mm rotors, 6-bolt, used
2x Shimano XT skewer set (includes both front and rear). I have a grey set and a black set, both sets are brand new
2x King Cage, stainless, new
Maxxis Ignitor 29er EXO tire, new
Maxxis Ardent 29er 2.4 EXO tire, new
Kent Eriksen Seatpost, 27.2 x 350, with both two sets of hardware (gold and mango), in like new condition.

*Want*

29er suspension fork, 1.1/8 steertube at least 7.2 inches long, 9mm QR
Fatbike frameset, size small
Hardtail mountain bike, size medium (looking for a Burley puller for my wife)
Professional transcription services (seriously, I have qualitative data I need transcribed)


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> I never got anything.


I've had people tell me they've PM'ed but nothing in my inbox. Just FYI.


----------



## FlyingGoatDog (Sep 17, 2011)

ok J3sseb,
I want your niner fork


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Updated List*

Have:

-Soul Cycles Dillinger fork. Steel, disc only, pearl brown, 485mm AC, uncut steerer, great shape.
-Sram Rival front derailleur. 32mm clamp, double, 50-59t max chainring clearance, like new
-FSA 34t 110mm bcd singlespeed chainring, great shape
-Shimano SH51 cleats, new in packaging
-Giant Connect seatpost 30.9, used, great shape, uncut 350mm long
-Profile bar ends, long "boxer" style, polished aluminum
-Blackburn Slick bottle cage, NIB
-2 160mm rotors from Tektro Auriga hydro brakes, with adapter brackets
-1 160mm rotor with adapter bracket
-48t 130bcd track chainring 1/8"
-15t and 17t All-City track cogs 1/8"
-2 Surly extra wide track/fixed gear lockrings

Want:

-wide 31.8 handlebars
-80mm or 90mm 31.8 stem
-mountain saddle, 143 width or so
-Shimano SPD pedals

Just looking to get rid of everything before winter hits! Don't really care what the trade is, shoot me any offers!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have:
Avid 160mm rotors - brand new
1 SS 29er wheelset (stock wheels from 2011 karate monkey - Salsa Delgado Cross rims, Surly hubs, Shimano freewheel and avid rotors). Not light, but pretty solid. ~150 trail miles on the set.
A few stems in 90-100mm length. One unidentifiable 31.8 clamp and 2 bontrager 25.4's
Origin8 "Gary" dirt drop bars - 25.4 mm clamp
Tiagra 2x9 shifters / derailleurs (FD is actually a 105)
FSA Vero crankset 46/36
29er singlespeed wheelset (salsa delgado cross/surly hubs)

Want:
A decent pair of 26" wheels - 8/9 spd cassette hub, QR, prefer rim-brake only but at least rim-brake compatible. Also interested in parts I could use to build said wheels (non-disc hubs especially)
27.2 x 330 thomson seatpost
Spiderless crankset
freewheels
26" rim-brake/9 speed compatible wheelset
seatpost collar for 27.2 post (non-QR preferred)


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 
130mm Race Face Deus Cnc'd black stem
Shimano XT M770 Dynasys Chainrings New
Avid BB7 stock pads - barely used, just tested


Want:
Eno 18t
Super worn out trashed folding tires
42t chainring 104 bcd
27.0mm seatpost
26.8mm seatpost


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

Trade done.

Murf from Fla - fair and fast deal


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

aperzigian said:


> *Have:*
> 
> Pauls Lover Lever's & Avid BB7 set bundle. Includes:
> 1. Paul's Love Levers, black
> ...


Nevermind.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

wanted: platform pedals.

lemme know what you want in trade, I can probably dig something up.


----------



## JeepDave (Jul 21, 2012)

I've got some Sun-Ringle platforms, some flat bars, trials cranks(isis spline), Specialized 36 hole disc brake sealed bearing hub in black, Surly black singleator, a handful of different stems(25.4 & 31.8) 100mm or longer, EA30 31.8 riser bars, Avid v-brakes and levers, I've got more stuff I'm sure.

I'm looking for a decent single speed disc rear cassette hub/ 29er wheel, Salsa front QR, 27.2 Thomson post black 330mm length or bigger


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found the last 3 SS tensioners while cleaning today. I nearly forgot about these! Just looking to see these go to someone that will use them, pm me if you're interested.

2 left


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating to reflect recent activity

Have:
Avid 160mm G2 rotors - brand new
A few stems in 90-100mm length. One unidentifiable 31.8 clamp and 2 bontrager 25.4's
Tiagra 2x9 shifters / derailleurs (FD is actually a 105)
FSA Vero crankset 46/36
29er singlespeed rear wheel (salsa delgado cross rim/surly hub)

Want:
rim-brake only QR front/cassette hubs
27.2 x 330 thomson seatpost
Spiderless crankset
freewheels
26" rim-brake compatible rims
seatpost collar for 27.2 post


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Have:

110bcd x 35t 5-bolt Surly SS chainring, 8.5/10
New in package XTR brake cable
31.8 x 90mm x 120deg Ritchey Pro stem, 9.5/10
Topeak Tri Dry top tube pack, 10/10

Want:
A rear derailleur, shifter, and wide cassette, flexible on details
Some decent v-brake levers
Nice, small, simple black saddle pack

I have some bits and pieces, chainring bolts, maybe some tubes to sweeten a deal if you need anything small...


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is a long shot, but...

I have a NEW, NEVER RIDDEN ON TRAIL (only parking lot) Rockshox Revelation 120mm fork with a 20mm thru axel and tapered steerer.

I need a 120mm fork with *15mm thru axel* front. My I9 hub will only convert to 15mm and not a 20mm.

I am open to offers.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

AlexCuse said:


> updating to reflect recent activity
> 
> Want:
> rim-brake only QR front/cassette hubs


You have a PM


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

HAVE:
A wseet ss wheel set 26" disc only great shape.
brand new never worn diadora Cycling Shoes Diadora | X TRAIL 2in a 42, 
new bontrager rxl white mtb shoes worn once on the road.Bontrager: RXL Mountain (Model #09604)A steal disc fork
Lots of 26" rim brake wheels,
Rear geared bontrager wheel with rotor and cassette in great shape
bontrager flat back sweep bar off a rig.

WANT:
a wide flat carbon bar,
, 
a nicer 29 wheel set..
kali kneepads {med}
27.2 dropper post
cool gxp crank so i can get rid of the stock one on my belted ss Raleigh Bicycles XXIX


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have: some road front wheels to


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Have:
-Titec J-Bar (flat, 31.8 clamp) and Titec 120mm x 0 stem. Bar is wrapped with black bar tape.
-Gusset Bachelor chain tensioner
-Spacer kit for 8/9/10 speed hub with 18t and 20t stamped steel cogs

Want
-WTB Laser V Team (Leather) saddle in good condition


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Have: 
Silver 27.2 410mm Thomson Seatpost used but not scratched. Still works like a seatpost. 
New 21t Surly cog. 
Salsa MotoAce Bell Lap handlebars. 
20t White Industries freewheel. Used with a million miles left in it. 
Pewter King 1 1/8 Headset. Ridden for a while but still working well.


Want:
17t cog with a wide base and in good shape. 
Black 27.2 Thomson seatpost of any length. 
Paul Funky Monkey
Paul Cantilever brakes (Neo or Tour)
Gore Cable and housing kit
Black 1 1/8 king or equivalent headset


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

123elizxcvbnm said:


> Have:
> Silver 27.2 410mm Thomson Seatpost used but not scratched. Still works like a seatpost.
> New 21t Surly cog.
> Salsa MotoAce Bell Lap handlebars.
> ...


You got pm


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

123elizxcvbnm said:


> Have:
> Silver 27.2 410mm Thomson Seatpost used but not scratched. Still works like a seatpost.
> New 21t Surly cog.
> Salsa MotoAce Bell Lap handlebars.
> ...


Is that Thomson straight or set back?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have- 27.2x250 (quite short) Thomson Elite straight seatpost, like new

want- longer Thomson post, same diameter, straight or lay-back.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Major Update*

Have:

-Shimano SH51 cleats, new in packaging
-Sram Rival front derailleur. 32mm clamp, double, 50-59t max chainring clearance, like new
-Giant Connect seatpost 30.9, used, great shape, uncut 350mm long
-2 160mm rotors from Tektro Auriga hydro brakes, with adapter brackets
-1 160mm rotor with adapter bracket
-FSA 34t 110mm bcd singlespeed chainring, great shape
-48t 130bcd track chainring 1/8"
-15t and 17t All-City fixed gear cogs 1/8"
-2 Surly extra-wide fixed gear lockrings
-Specialized Stout front hub, disc, 28h, skewer included, new take-off
-SS chain tensioner
-Genuine Innovations co2 inflator/seatpost mount kit

Want:

-Sram X7 or X9 10 speed shifter and derailleur (med. cage)
-11-36t 10 speed cassette
-seat tube mount chain guide
-80mm or 90mm 31.8 stem
-Shimano SPD pedals
-104bcd 32t chainring (prefer new)
-locking grips (prefer new)

Don't really care what the trade is, shoot me any offers!


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

phsycle said:


> Is that Thomson straight or set back?


Straight.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

*parts to trade*

HAVE:
A wseet ss wheel set 26" disc only great shape.
brand new never worn diadora Cycling Shoes Diadora | X TRAIL 2in a 42, 
new bontrager rxl white mtb shoes worn once on the road.Bontrager: RXL Mountain (Model #09604)A steal disc fork
Lots of 26" rim brake wheels,
Rear geared bontrager wheel with rotor and cassette in great shape
bontrager flat back sweep bar off a rig.

WANT:
a wide flat carbon bar,
some sti road shifters for my winter commuter, 
a nicer 29 wheel set..
kali kneepads {med}
27.2 dropper post
cool gxp crank so i can get rid of the stock one on my belted ss Raleigh Bicycles XXIX


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Updated 12/30*



mattbryant2 said:


> *updated*
> 
> have:
> 
> ...


updated


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

For trade:

16 tooth Tomi cog. Used less then 100 miles.

Would trade for a 17 or 18 tooth Tomi Cog.

I also have the "The Original Shot Flask." Brand new still in the box. Holds 8 oz. and has a collapsible metal shot glass. Please see link:

Shot Flask - The Original Hip Flask with a Built-in Collapsible Shot Glass

I would trade for:

17,18 or 19 tooth wide base cog.
Cane Creek Ergo 2 Bar Ends.
WTB Pure V Saddle.


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

have: 

Loaded Precision AMXC 29er SS wheelset (gold)-- ridden less than 1 mile.

Bontrager Duster 29er SS wheelset (brown)-- used

(definitely want rid of at least one of these wheelsets)

DTSwiss/Specialized 450 SL 29er front wheel only with RWS hub-- used 


Want:

Brakes? Cranks? Pedals?

Who knows? 4x4/off-road stuff is also cool.


----------



## mvwmvw (May 4, 2012)

Have:
58cm Eighth Inch Track Frame & carbon fork
2.6x26 Kenda Telonix (2)

Want:
58cm SSCX Frame or F/F (any)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have:
Avid 160mm G2 rotors - brand new
A few stems in 90-100mm lengths. One unidentifiable 31.8 clamp and 2 bontrager 25.4's
Tiagra 2x9 shifters / derailleurs (FD is actually a 105)
FSA Vero crankset 46/36
29er singlespeed rear wheel (salsa delgado cross rim/surly hub/shimano freewheel)

Want:
27.2 x 330 thomson seatpost
larger cassette-type cogs (would like 18, 19 and 22t in my collection)
freewheels (18-22t)
velosolo or tomicog, 17-20t


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

tangaroo said:


> Have:
> Forte SS chain tensioner and kit used once brand new
> Easton XC rear wheel / 12x142mm TA great condition
> Surly Tugnutt chain tug practically new condition
> ...


Updated


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

HAVE:
A wseet ss wheel set 26" disc only great shape.
brand new never worn diadora Cycling Shoes Diadora | X TRAIL 2in a 42, 
new bontrager rxl white mtb shoes worn once on the road.Bontrager: RXL Mountain (Model #09604)A steal disc fork
Lots of 26" rim brake wheels,
Rear geared bontrager wheel with rotor and cassette in great shape
bontrager flat back sweep bar off a rig.

WANT:
a wide flat carbon bar,
, 
a nicer 29 wheel set..
kali kneepads {med}
27.2 dropper post
cool gxp crank so i can get rid of the stock one on my belted ss Raleigh Bicycles XXIX


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: 
Kona Project 2 fork, for 26er. Disc and v-brake tabs. 
2 Yakima front wheel holders.
Bontrager Big Earl 50mm stem, black (31.8)
Bontrager Race X Lite 60mm stem, black (31.8)
Thomson set back 30.9 x 367mm, black

Want:
Rear shifter and rear derailleur.
White 80 or 90mm stem


----------



## Kurto (May 11, 2011)

Have:
Sram XX crankarms 170mm 156Q (scuffed up a bit, but pretty nice shape) and BB.

Want:
Carbon crank with wider Q factor.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

gone


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

have : 26" ss disch wheel set.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*let me know*

i don't have much in the way of ss stuff for trade, but need some.

Have:
eThirteen DRS dual guide system (up to 36 teeth)
Hussefelt stems 40and 60mm 1 1/8" 31.8mm 
Kenda Nevegal DH Wire Bead 2.5 good tire with some tread left.
Avid BB5 mechanical brakes with 160mm rotors 
Avid Juicy pads (new)
Trashed Ryno Lite rear wheel (disc)&#8230;needs spoke replaced and truing
16t/18t stamped cogs
21t aluminum cog

Want:

Spacers for rear wheel (ss application)
19t cog (preferably not a steel stamped cog)


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

123elizxcvbnm said:


> Have:
> Silver 27.2 410mm Thomson Seatpost used but not scratched. Still works like a seatpost.
> New 18t Surly cog.
> Salsa MotoAce Bell Lap handlebars.
> ...


Edited.


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Want: 20t cog

Have: 16t, 19t cog - nothing fancy. Rather skinny base - will add some $ on top for your nicer 20t


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> Have:
> 
> Brand new silver 27.2 Thomson setback seatpost with bag


UPDATE: No longer available, already traded. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating for activity

Have:
Several avid 160mm G2/G3 rotors - brand new
A few bontrager stems in 90-100mm lengths. 25.4 mm clamp
FSA Vero crankset 46/36
Entry level road/cx wheelset. Formula / Alexrims DC-19
2x kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires, barely ridden
1 SS rear wheel - surly QR hub, salsa delgado cross rim, 17t shimano freewheel

Want:
27.2 x 330 thomson setback seatpost (prefer black)
larger cassette-type cogs (would like 18, 19 and 22t in my collection)
freewheels (18-22t)
velosolo or tomicog, 17-20t
42-44t 110 bcd (5 bolt) chainring that would work with a 10 speed chain in 1x configuration.
eggbeater pedals
Short 26" fork for 1990s frame (suspension corrected for 63mm travel I believe)


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

Have:
BEER PF30 eccentric BB, installed but not yet used. Black. 
Chris King SRAM spacers/shim to use SRAM cranks 

Want: 
SRAM Type 2 mid or short cage RD
SRAM 10 speed Griftshift
SRAM Doubletap road levers


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

Have:
Silver 30.9mm 287mm Thomson seatpost. Zero setback. 
Trade for another zero setback post, Thomson preferred. Any color 31.4mm, black 31.6mm, or black 30.9mm.

Have: 
Carbon 660mm Specialized S-Works low rise bar
Nice and lightweight at around 160g. But I prefer a flat bar. Willing to trade for a flat bar preferably 680mm or wider.

Have:
New Alligator Serration, used SRAM/Avid G3, G2, HS1 rotors in 160mm and 140mm.

Black Bontrager Evoke 1 saddle.

C6 or C7 ish Continental Race King folding 29x2.2

Bontrager Pro 105mm stem approx. 6 degree.
RMB 90mm stem, approx 6 degree.

Misc. parts, like chainring bolts, pulleys ,etc.

Want:
180mm rotor (Alligator Serration or Avid HS1 preferred) or a lighter 180mm/160mm pair of rotors.
Other saddles.
21t or 20t rear cog.
A cool drop bar.
Road mechanical disc brake calipers.
Internal / Zero stack (44mm) headset.
Stuff.


----------



## JoLlama (May 29, 2011)

*Handlebar swap*

Have:
Ragley luxy - 31.8 - silver - excellent
On One Mary - 31.8 - silver - excellent

Want:
Salsa woodchipper 2 - 42 cm


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

Have: 
Bontrager Race Modified 620 Bar
Stock 2006 Redline Monocog Seatpost
Stock 2006 Redline Monocog Seat

Want:
A riser bar, please! Or anything but a flat bar, really.


----------



## as2003 (May 1, 2012)

Have:
Avid BB7 G2 160mm rotor (brand new)
On One 29er Carbon Fork (not sure about cut length, but it's whatever came from the factory)
Shimano Alivio Front Derailleur (doesn't look used at all. Bought from REI garage sale)
On one Fleegle Handlebar 25.4mm clamp.
Park Tool IB-2 Multitool
Selle SMP TRK saddle, white (only a few rides, not really broken in)

Want:
Steel 29er fork, especially one with braze-ons for waterbottles.
On one inbred 18" slot dropout frame, 29er (doubtful. I've never had any problems choosing a proper bike fit, but the top tube on my 19.5" single speed inbred is apparently too long for me. womp. If the 18" turns out to be a good fit, I'll probably be posting the 19.5 frame for trade as well as the 80mm 3d stem that came with it)
Wide Base Cassette cogs <20t


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
36t Salsa Blue Ano 104bcd chainring
20t White Industries Eno Freewheel

Want:
Surly Nate 120tpi
Lightweight racing saddle (Tundra would be ideal)

Please PM me I do not check this thread often.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

(Updated 2/22/13)

Have:

SLX Cranks (175mm)
XT M770 cranks (175mm)
Niner steel fork. Moondust. 490mm A/C length.

Want:

SLX Cranks (170mm) *Not interested in any other cranks.*
XT Cranks M770+ (170mm) *Not interested in any other cranks.*
34-38T 110BCD SS chainring


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Updated*

*Have:*
Easton XC rear wheel / 12x142mm TA 26" great condition
Surly Tugnutt chain tug practically new condition
GT slimline purple flat pedals Good condition
NS bikes baby blue flat pedals Good condition
Hayes Stroker Trail Brakeset - Only rode the fall on these brakes (75% pads left)
Hope Pro 2 Evo 10x135 QR Conversion kit
Gusset Slink half-link chain Chrome 3/32" - Never used, still in tin

*Want:*
SPD pedals
34t 104bcd ss chainring
19t widebase cog
Beefy, tubeless 26" tires
175mm Shimano Crankset

Anything else you got!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

looking for-

SS/track hub with 120mm spacing and 32 spoke holes.

have- a ton of stuff that you're probably looking for.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*new red king hs for trade*

Have 1 brand new red king 1&1/8th hs. Never opened. Threadless.
Want 1 brand new black one same size. Sotto voce would be great bold is fine too.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Have:
> 36t Salsa Blue Ano 104bcd chainring
> 20t White Industries Eno Freewheel
> 
> ...


All Haves are gone.

Have:
BB7_MTN Calipers only NO PADS

Want:
BB7_Road Calipers only NO PADS


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Updating

Have:
Several avid 160mm G2/G3 rotors - brand new
A few bontrager stems in 90-100mm lengths. 25.4 mm clamp
FSA Vero crankset 46/36
Entry level road/cx wheelset. Formula / Alexrims DC-19
2x kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires, barely ridden
Karate Monkey fork - 2011 (last year with vbrake bosses) 200 mm of steerer left

Want:
larger cassette-type cogs (would like 16, 17, 18, 19 and 22t in my collection)
white industries ENO hub (or complete 26" wheel) - the non-disc flipflop version
Short rigid 26" fork for 1990s frame (suspension corrected for 63mm travel I believe)
sealed compressionless brake cables / housing
31.8 mm seatpost collar - bolt-on preferred


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

WANT: Would like a disc brake adapter for the rear of a 2003 trek fuel 90

Have: 26" grimecia cheap wheelset (dh)
power tools dh stem
dh riser handlebar with cross brace (welded)
Gary fisher Joshua Y frame (maybe 100 miles of total riding
rock shox judy sl fork
cheap 29er wheelset (double wall, stainless spokes, formula hubs 6 bolt, one brake bolt broken)

Please PM me if you would like to trade as I dont frequent this topic that often.


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Have: GXP xx1 Spider w/32t ring

Want: BB30 xx1 Spider w/32t or 30t ring


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

Have: Broken singular Swift frameset in Large. The frame is about a year and a half old, NO FORK included. The frame has about 6 months of riding on it and the rear drop-out -chainstay weld failed. IT HAS BEEN WARRANTIED ALREADY SO YOU CANNOT GET A NEW FRAME FOR IT. Singular hooked me up with a new warranty frame but they did not want me to ship the broken one back to them in England.

the weld simply failed, this was not the result of a crash or anything like that, probably a gas bubble in the weld.








So, do you weld? do you know a welder? it would be a simple fix and you would be up and running. I dont know how much a welder or frame builder would charge to fix it...probably less than $50.The rest of the frame is in good shape. I would have it welded but I have no need for it(from the wife- one in, one out at this point)and the Large size is a bit to...uh..large for me. It is just taking up space in my house. A couple of rub marks from the cables, one pencil eraser sized piece of the beige decal has chipped off, no dents.







I won't take cash for it as I feel that would be wrong since I got a replacement frame already. But it is just sitting on my floor and figure somebody would be psyched to ride it.

Want: SLX cranks 175
SLX brakes 
Carbon seatpost, 27.2, no setback

Make offer, (not cash)
Pm me for more pictures.


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

Have - 

Silver salsa 29er rim - surly limited edition (jim brown) hubs. Enduro bearings. Built by lacemine29
Ritchey Pro bar and stem- take offs from a RL flight
Salsa steel 110 stem
New Kona beartrap style peds

Want - 
30.9 Thompson (silver) 
70 or 80 Thompson stem (silver or black maybe)
Surly torsion Bar
bb7's


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got a non disc chris king 26 wheelset in red(hubs). or are you looking
for blue


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

all traded. :thumbsup:


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

Have:
2006 Kona Unit 26" SS frame, size 18", good condition, a few scratches and some cable rub on the HT but nothing bad

Want:
Similar steel SS frame in a smaller size ( I am 5'7" and the Unit is a hair too big for me)


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You have a PM


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 
130mm Race Face Deus Stem 25.4 bar
Shimano XT M770 165mm cranks
Trigon full carbon disk only fork
Tora 302 fork


Looking for: 

32h Stan's ZTR 355 rims
32h Non-disk black Paul Fhub
32h Non-disk black Paul Word
Thomson 100mm black stem 25.4 bar
Thomson 27.0 black seatpost


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have
Trek Bitter Frame
Marzocchi DJ 2
Surly SS cog 16 tooth
Bontrager Big Earl Handle bars
Many more parts

Want
SLX cranks
SLX or XT Brakes


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

Need a rear brake adapter for Shimano XT brake and 160 rotor. Please PM me if you have one for trade or sale

Have
New Shimano front 160 brake adapter
New Avid G2 160 rotor
Used XT770 triple chainrings
Bunch of new 8mm and used 5mm pins for Shimano DX platform pedals
Cash!


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

Have: 
Bontrager Race Modified 620 Bar
Stock 2006 Redline Monocog Seatpost
Stock 2006 Redline Monocog Seat
Soma Hishou Saddle 

Want: 
Avid Speed Dial 7 Lever
Avid Single Digit 7 Brakes 
Kool-Stop MTB Shoes
Chain Checker
Chain Tool
KMC 710 SL Chain

And possibly some other random stuff you have! 

I'm really trying to get rid of this stuff. Please make an offer if you're interested in anything.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Shimano 18t freewheel, new

Want:

80 or 90mm stem, black.


----------



## Valentine88 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a Surly chain tensioner should anyone be interested?


----------



## Valentine88 (Mar 4, 2013)

And I am looking for a ritchey z-max WCS tire


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

See below!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Pink57 said:


> All Haves are gone.
> 
> Have:
> BB7_MTN Calipers
> ...


*Updated my list*


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Have:

18t Surly Cog
NS Bikes Flat pedals
GT Slimline flat pedals
SLX 10 spd triple chainrings (Came with SLX M660 Crankset - Brand new)
Surly Tugnut Chain Tug
Surly Pugsley 2012 - Stock build (Low miles - PM for further details)

*All items are new or in good condition (pedals some scuffs)

Want:

30.0 Thompson Post or Equivalent
Pedal Washers
XT Trail SPD Pedals
Shimano Ice Tech rotors (6 bolt)
29er Steel trail frame (Kona Honzo, nimble 9, etc..)


----------



## brew_daugus (Jul 16, 2012)

HAVE:
XL Surly 1x1 frame, black with S2 headset
Or
Fully built Surly 1x1 XL

WANT:
20" On One Inbred 26er frame
Any large size 26er SS frame
A large sized 29er frame
My full built 1x1 for your built 29er


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

double post, sorry.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*I Really Need the BB7's !!!!!*

*Have:*

Peatty Lock On Grips white and gray
Bontrager Alum. Bars 25.4 Average Width
Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1 (C-8)
Shimano SPD clipless pedals

*Need:*

BB7's w/ med. to long cables & 160mm adaptors

Matching 160mm Alligator Windcutter rotors
33t Salsa or Surly Chainring 104bcd
Misfit FU Bars 25.4

*I prefer everything be a C8 or better. I do not sell or trade junk and I do not want yours.*

*EDIT: MAXXIS IGNITOR is PENDING TRADE*


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Brand new complete set of Hayes Prime Pro's - Black. Comes with 2-piece rotors and rotor alignment tool and 2 extra sets of new pads

Black Karate Monkey frameset or complete bike, size 18

Thomson 410mm x 27.2 black post, setback

Shimano 18t freewheel, new

Want:

Blue or grey Karate Monkey frame set, size 18

29er Suspension fork - standard steer and 9mm qr. 

Black 80mm stem.

X7 or X9 drivetrain stuff

crankset with bb - set up single or double with bash


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a XTR M960 cranks that have been modified for SS and polished, they are missing the clamp bolts and spacer for the left arm but other wise are very good shape. There were a few heavy scratches on the cranks before I sanded and polished them and can still bairly see in the reflection. I will trade for some cranks of equal quality but with a dark finish as I think these will look kinda funky on a Ti frame. (I also have them listed in the for sale section).


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a Vicious Cycles 29" wheel mountain fork disc mount and 18.75" long. It is black and white and in good shape just a scratch or two in the paint. I will trade for a good quality wide (over 27") carbon bar can be flat or low rise with a light weight stem or a nice Ti seat post.


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have 
Lots of parts just tell me what you want

Want 
Hydro disc brakes any and all types


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Have:
Avid BB7's
Paul Love Levers
160/170 rotors

Want:
Shimano Hydro brakes


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ianick said:


> Have:
> Avid BB7's
> Paul Love Levers
> 160/170 rotors
> ...


I have a set of Juicy Ultimates, interested?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

driver bob said:


> I have a set of Juicy Ultimates, interested?


No thanks. I would like to give the Shimanos a try.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have:
entry level cx wheelset
FSA vero compact crankset 46/36
29er wheelset - flows laced to surly hubs with a WI freewheel. Nutted rear / QR front.
2011 Karate Monkey fork - last year with vbrake bosses
2x kenda karma 29x 2.2 tires - minimal tread wear, some stans residue
a bunch of 160 mm avid rotors
A few bontrager stems in 90-100mm lengths. 25.4 mm clamp
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
1 surly tugnutt

Want:
17-19 and 22t wide-base cogs
36t 104 bcd bash guard
Geared wheelset of similar quality as my flows with a standard cassette hub - strongly prefer stans or other less-ghetto tubeless system
Something else cool of comparable value to flows - never tried riding with suspension, maybe a decent 80-100mm 29er fork?
A high volume front tire (ardent 2.4 or similar) maybe with another tire for the rear if you want both karmas. Another 2.4 would be fine. Must be in good enough condition to seal up tubeless.
Rear rack (blackburn MTN-1 or similar)
Some kind of fixed disc hub


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

ianick said:


> Have:
> Avid BB7's
> Paul Love Levers
> 160/170 rotors
> ...


Updated.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
WTB Dirt Drop bars
1x Specialized The Captain Control 29x2.2 (c8 stan's residue)
2x WTB Bronson 29x2.2 (C10 stan's residue)
1x Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 (C8 stan's residue)
2x Panaracer Firecross 700x45 (C9 hardly used)
Bontrager Big Sweep handlebar
Shimano SPD SL cleats (unused in package)

Want:
CX clincher race tires prefer all condition style 32/33c
Studded 700c tires no bigger then 35c
WTB Silverado SLT/Carbon
WTB Pure V Team Ti saddle[/QUOTE]

*Updated list*


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
2011 Surly Karate Monkey frame and fork, 16", black

want:
similar frame in a 17-18" size.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
Unknown but decent quality chain tensioner for vertical dropouts
Barely used handlebar mirror
WTB laser disc 29er rim used on road for about 10 miles
180mm post mount Avid disc adapter 
Truvativ XR 100mm 5 degree(?) stem for 31.8 bars, 1 1/8 fork

Want:
16 tooth cog or 34 tooth 104 BCD chainring cheap or nice, depending on what you want. I'm trying to magic gear a frame


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone interested in knives here?
I have a Zero tolerance 0550 (ZT0550) with a monkey frag scale.

Have...
Red Salsa Fliplock 32.0

Need...
Surly Tuggnuts
Rear Rack
Bright light (USB rechargeable)


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*Spring cleaning*

Surly 22t cassette cog: like new, low miles, one owner
JBC stainless cassette cog 21t: 100 miles driven only on Sundays by my grandmother

yup, that **** is noice.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I want those cogs, whatcha lookin for in return?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

AlexCuse said:


> I want those cogs, whatcha lookin for in return?


pm sent


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Have: Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35 - maybe 40 miles on it. Some Stans residue
- Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 - 50% wear
- Ragley Carnegie bar - cut down to ~640mm

Want: Shimano cantilever brakes and levers.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Good stuff here marking for future


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Have:*
Gusset Slink Half-link Chain - Brand New
Avid Single Digit 7 rim brakes (No levers) - Good condition
Shimano Deore 9spd Rear Derailluer - Good condition
Shimano SLX 3spd front Derailluer - Good Condition
Shimano SLX 9 spd cassette - Good condition
Garmin Etrex HC Legend with mount - Good used condition, few scratches

*Want:*
Shwalbe Nobby Nic/Hans Dampfs (26" 2.3+)
Maxxis Ardents (26" 2.3+)
SPD/Time pedals (Preferably with some sort of platform or cage)
Some nice cogs (Would like a 19t)
Some decent flat pedals
Tubeless conversion kit

Whatever else you got...


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:
-375mm 27.2 seatpost. Single bolt mountain. Brand new. 
-On-One qr seat post clamp. 34.9mm. Brand new.
-Easton EA50 stem. 31.8 clamp. 90mmx5* 

Want:
-30mm seat post clamp. quick release.
-Stem with 31.8 clamp. About 90mm but no rise.


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Have:
-Left arm
-Right arm
-Mother!
- Cash

Want:
- Vassago ODIS fork (any colour, any condition)
- On-One Superlight Steel Fork (29)


----------



## borders83 (Apr 7, 2007)

Have:
Mary On-One bars which I think are the smaller diameter

Also Have some mtb BB5s, not sure if I have the mounting hardware or not which I'll check on.


NEED!:
Some combination of drop bars and shifters/brake levers for a drop bar mountain bike i'm building:

Midge On-One bars 
&/OR
Rear bar end shifter that will work for a SRAM XO 9 speed mountain der
OR
Rear long pull brake/shifter that will work for SRAM XO 9 speed mountain der and mountain BB7's


----------



## Ed (Jan 12, 2005)

Have:

*Surly17t *track cog and *Shimano DA NJS lockring* these are practically brand new, no real signs of wear.
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/IMG_20130401_182002_zps034bea8a.jpg

Old School * Ringle *blue ano cage (ano is really faded,as pictured)
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/IMG_20130401_183100_zps17beb251.jpg

*Hope *gold MTB skewers (these are pretty scratched up)
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/IMG_20130401_183223_zpsa78bee58.jpg
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/IMG_20130401_183241_zps24cb290f.jpg

Old School * Ringle * purple rear skewer (missing springs, but any skewer springs will work)

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/IMG_20130401_183323_zps17c5b938.jpg

* Avid BB7 *brake calipers and brake levers (one caliper is missing the red plastic inner dial, but still works fine)
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q70/emr88/CL/IMG_20130328_195011_zpsed9e1730.jpg

Want:
Salsa ChroMoto Grande 29r fork
cassette SS spacer kit
King flask cage


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Niner_Boy said:


> Have:
> -Left arm
> -Right arm
> -Mother!
> ...


Please do not get this thread closed. Legitimate trades only.


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

phsycle said:


> Please do not get this thread closed. Legitimate trades only.


I was merely demonstrating how badly I wanted one of the forks I mentioned- no need to get uptight about it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have: avid BB7 pair with 180/160 rotors and Speed Dial Levers. 
Want: hydros. Preferably Shimano. (anything but Avid!)


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

deleted


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

phsycle said:


> Please do not get this thread closed. Legitimate trades only.


Relax, I think even the moderators got that was a joke...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Seem to be catching some sort of fixed gear virus, adding a couple things to my wants

Have:
entry level cx wheelset (alexrims/formula hubs)
FSA vero compact cx crankset 46/36 (think I have a 68mm bottom bracket for it also)
29er wheelset - flows laced to surly hubs with a WI 20T freewheel. Nutted rear / QR front.
2011 Karate Monkey fork - last year with vbrake bosses. May have the posts around somewhere also
2x kenda karma 29x 2.2 tires - minimal tread wear, some stans residue
a bunch of 160 mm avid rotors
A few bontrager stems in 90-100mm lengths. 25.4 mm clamp
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
1 surly tugnutt

Want:
A decent 80-100mm 29er suspension fork. Preferably > 7.5" of steerer remaining but let me know what ya got
White Industries splined fixed-gear cog, 16T or larger
17-19 and 22t wide-base SS cogs
36t 104 bcd bash guard
A high volume tires (ardent 2.4 or similar) Must be in good enough condition to seal up tubeless.
Rear rack (blackburn MTN-1 or similar)
Some kind of fixed disc hub, or a White Industries eccentric non-disc hub
Stiff vbrakes (any upgrade over deores)
short a-c 26er rigid fork (preferably 400 or less, the 413 version of the 1x1 would probably work) with disc brake mounts. Headset is listed as "1 1/8 Tange-Seiki Passage", steerer is threaded for a quill stem but I have what I'd need to get set up with a normal stem, other than some spacers.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 
18" Schwinn Panther 7005 Aluminum Single Speed/Geared Frame

Full Carbon Trigon Disc only Mtb fork 25cm steerer

Salsa 44t 104 bcd chainring

Dimension 42t 104 bcd

Shimano SF-MX30 16t & 17t

Azonic 110bcd 38t

RaceFace Deus CNC'd 130mm 25.4mm

29er Paul Disc Single Speed Wheelset:
-Bontrager Mustang Rims w/ machined sidewalls
-Black Paul WORD disc & black Paul Fhub disc
-Black DT spokes & alloy nipples
-About 23mm external width

Want: 
Paul Fhub black non-disc 32h

Cheap mtb rigid disc fork for my commuter

Shimano XT 730 cranks


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

trade for alligator ilink brake cables?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Dear TroutBum,
> 
> You have received a warning at Mtbr Forums.
> 
> ...


My apologies. I thought it might be inferred from my post (& others) on the previous page of this thread that I was into the swap game.

Shame, really. Use to be a a swank ****ing place to hang.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have some SD7's. Not sure I want any of the stuff you have to trade though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

PM me if you do!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*SS Swap Thread*

*Have:*







ON ONE MARY BAR 31.8 (Grips not included)







SALSA WOODCHIPPER 2 31.8MM X 46MM (I think)







Hope 1 1/8 Headset







SURLY 19T Gone
20T
18T Gone

WTB WOLVERINE 29X2.2 C7
SPECIALIZED PHENOM SADDLE 143MM BROWN
SPECIALIZED TOUPE SADDLE 143MM BLACK Gone
FSA Stem 90mmx95 degrees

*Want:*
WI Freewheel 18 or 19t
BB5 or BB7
Cool SS Chain
Cool Stem
Let me know what you have


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

have: 
Salsa 34tx104 BCD ss ring
Time ATAC pedals
San Marco saddle
BB5 caliper

want:
32t or 34t 102 BCD (XTR 960) chainring


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

***traded***


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

^what year are those two frames? photos?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

The karate monkey frame set is a 2008 disc or rim brake and is black. The redline mono 9 is a 2008-2009 can't remember which.in early 2012 I had it powder coated an eletric blue blue color then about 6months later I added a set of bottle mounts to the seat tube as it had none then added on extra on the down tube so I could move it up a bit to fit the seat tube bottle cage.there is also one on the underside of the down tube for a total of three.ill snap some photos in the morning
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Have: K Force carbon bars, slight rise, great condition.

Want: Similar quality carbon flat bars.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I Have an 18t White Industries freewheel, I'd like to trade for a 19t


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
Ragley Carnegie bars, 685mm/ 27" wide.
Origin 8 29er carbon fork

want: decent wide (710mm+), flat or riser bars. no cheap OEM stuff please.
cool SS rear hub
SS-able cranks
tall 27.2 seatpost with decent offset.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

*Update*


tangaroo said:


> *Have:*
> Avid Single Digit 7 rim brakes (No levers) - Good condition
> Shimano Deore 9spd Rear Derailluer - Good condition
> Shimano SLX 3spd front Derailluer - Good Condition
> ...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Riser bars I would like to trade for some flat bars:


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Would like to trade my black surly singulater for some flats

Let me know,
-Josh


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Have:
Sram Rival front shifter (for the roadies)
32t Surly chainring
33t E.13 Guidering
680mm Bontrager black riser bars
White(ish) CrankBros Candy pedals
XTR M960 175mm left crank arm
Hayes Stroker Trail, grey, rebuilt with new master cylinder and has Jagwire pads
Avid BB7 Caliper, good condition pads
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers, cosmetically iffy but mechanically solid
Lots more besides, just can't think of it all at the moment...

Want:
Salsa El Mariachi frame, medium (or other 29" SS options, preferably steel)
29" 100 or 120 suspension fork


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

Have:
-Specialized Chisel Carbon Fork, NEW take off, 7 3/4" tapered steerer, 9m QR,sexy as hell
-White Industries 32t eno chainring, light use, black
-Singular Swift Steel Fork, it's the blueish color, 29er, 9mm QR 8"+ steerer, 1 1/8"

Want:
-Ti Bar (wide please) any clamp dia.
-Ti 29er Fork w/disc mounts
-White Industries Eno Cranks, 175
-I9 SS 29er wheelset
-Ti post, 27.2 x 330 (min), setback preferred
-"Boner stem", something short with mega rise (for running drops on a 29er)

Thanks Amigos!
[email protected]


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Have:

Used King 20 tooth SS cog, stainless. Used, but pleeeenty o' miles left. Can provide pics if you want them. Don't hes. to ask.


Want:
King 21 tooth SS cog, stainless. Want used in same shape, or can throw in some dough for your new 21t.

Thanks!


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

ifrider2 said:


> Have:
> 
> Used King 20 tooth SS cog, stainless. Used, but pleeeenty o' miles left. Can provide pics if you want them. Don't hes. to ask.
> 
> ...


king only goes up to 20t, i bit of a disappointment i might add since I also have a 20 and would like a 21


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

Have: 
34t Raceface chainring (1yr of use)
Specialized flat bar - 580mm
Crank Bros Cobalt XC1 flat bar - 640mm
2 - WTB Bronson 29 x 2.2 30% left
LX 3spd front derailluer and shifter
Ergo biocork 2? grips (3 finger bar end)

Want:
32t chainring
DT swiss 10x350 thrubolt
Schwalbe rara 2.4
riser bars (31.8 clamp)


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*duh*

Sorry. I think I once knew this and forgot. Bummer. Thank you for the reminder. OK, anyone have a nice 21 t they want to swap for a king cog 20t?



ardmoregeorge said:


> king only goes up to 20t, i bit of a disappointment i might add since I also have a 20 and would like a 21


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

ifrider2 said:


> Sorry. I think I once knew this and forgot. Bummer. Thank you for the reminder. OK, anyone have a nice 21 t they want to swap for a king cog 20t?


I have a barely used 21t Surly cog and will trade you for the 20t King cog

I am east coast......Charlotte,NC 28277


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating

Have:
29er wheelset - flows laced to surly hubs with a ACS 22T freewheel, bontrager 29-4 tires. Nutted rear / QR front.
White Industries 20T freewheel
2011 Karate Monkey fork - last year with vbrake bosses. May have the posts around somewhere also
2x kenda karma 29x 2.2 tires - minimal tread wear, some stans residue
a bunch of 160 mm avid rotors
A few bontrager stems in 90-100mm lengths. 25.4 mm clamp
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
1 surly tugnutt

Want:
A decent 80-100mm 29er suspension fork. Preferably > 7.5" of straight 1 1/8" steerer remaining but let me know what ya got
short a-c (415mm or less) 26er rigid fork with disc brake mounts and long steerer (8" +). Steel preferred
White Industries splined fixed-gear cog, 16T or larger
17, 18 and 22t wide-base cogs
36t 104 bcd bash guard
high volume 29er tires (ardent 2.4 or similar) Must be in good enough condition to seal up tubeless.
Rear rack (blackburn MTN-1 or similar)
Nice V-brakes


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a 17t surly ss cog if you are interested. hit me up.



AlexCuse said:


> updating
> 
> Have:
> 29er wheelset - flows laced to surly hubs with a ACS 22T freewheel, bontrager 29-4 tires. Nutted rear / QR front.
> ...


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Have:

Ritchey Comp stem 120mm 31.8 clamp
Loaded AmXC 29er ss wheelset QR front, nutted rear (Gold, only about 2 rides)
Bontrager Duster 29er ss wheelset QR tubeless stips (Brown, used)
Cheap 29er SS wheelset nutted (rim/disk compatible)
Specialized Fast Trak prototype 29x2, (used)
Cannondale C2 stem 25.4mm clamp. (looks to be around 60ish mm)
WTB SpeedV saddle (used)
Globe plastic saddle (used)
2008 Giant XTC1 26er (barely ridden)
Dawes Bullseye fork (definately could be painted)

Want:

SS or ss-able crankset (blingy is a plus)
Surly tuggnut or similar
40-60mm 31.8mm stem
26 or 29 SS frame (size medium)
nice 26er squish Fork (with v-brake posts)
wide flat bars


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Scored way nicer brakes than I thought I'd be able to get, so now I'm in the market for new levers. Also noticed a busted tooth on my 20T cog this morning :-/

Have:
29er wheelset - flows laced to surly hubs with a ACS 22T freewheel, bontrager 29-4 tires. Nutted rear / QR front.
2011 Karate Monkey fork - last year with vbrake bosses. May have the posts around somewhere also
2x kenda karma 29x 2.2 tires - minimal tread wear, some stans residue
a bunch of 160 mm avid rotors
A few bontrager stems in 90-100mm lengths. 25.4 mm clamp
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
1 surly tugnutt

Want:
A decent 80-100mm 29er suspension fork. Preferably > 7.5" of straight 1 1/8" steerer remaining but let me know what ya got
White Industries splined fixed-gear cog, 16T or larger
16-20T freewheels
18, 20 and 22t wide-base cogs
36t 104 bcd bash guard
high volume 29er tires (ardent 2.4 or similar) Must be in good enough condition to seal up tubeless.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Still have some alu Carnegies.
Have- Crank Bros 410x27.2 Cobalt 2 seatpost. Zero setback.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

one more long shot-
have: BB7's with 160/180mm rotors and Avid_ SD7 Ultimate levers_.

want:
Shimano hydros


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Have: 21t Surly cog

Need: 22t not-stamped cog

Thanks


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Have avid ultimate brake levers. Old but never mounted look like new

Wanted thomson stem 10 deg x 100 31.8 clamp.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Want
Surly 1x1 fork, 80mm corrected with V and disc mounts.
Cane Creek S-3 or 40 headset

Have
Surly Endomorph tire
Avid roundagon rotors
custom frame bags
Tomicogs - 17t and 20t
Soma Juice 18", framebuilder special (needs repair)


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Have:
*BB7 calipers with XT levers
*Shimano M520 clipless pedals
*Maxxis Aspen tire 29x2.1 (75% of tread left)
*Jagwire brakepads for shimano hydraulic brakes



Want:
*Endless 20T cog
*60mm or 70mm Stem (31.8)
*black anodized fibonnacci spacers (Endless Bike)
*Cane Creek 40 zero stack headset for tapered headset or equivalent brand (top and bottom or just bottom)


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Have: 
-set of 100/135 spaced rim-brake (non-disc) King Hubs, 32 hole (revision 218 front/318 back). Freehub body is a bit chewed, but has been de-burred.
-DT Cerit disc rear hub, excellent condition.
-Shimano right-hand BL-600 servo-wave lever (high/medium/low settings) and 1 DX v-brake (together or separately). No noodle, with brake pads.
-Blackburn Airtower 3, leaks around the hose connection @ the bottom of the barrel. Probably needs new seals.
-Pair of Wellgo BMX platforms (replaceable pins, entry model)
-Set of Shimano FC-M341 crank arms, 170mm, no rings. Comes with chainring bolts. 64 BCD inner, 104 BCD outer.
-Giro toe spikes, with installation tool (M5 thread, 0.8mm pitch). About 3 weeks of light use.
-Kalloy 27.2x300mm seatpost. One bolt tooth-style angle adjust.
-WTB SST Comp saddle, unused take-off.

Want:
-A pair of Hope Pro II Evos, 32 hole, any color...or DT 240s (centerlock or six-bolt) again, 32 hole.
-WI Eno cranks--175mm, black preferred.
-WI bottom bracket 108mm spindle
-WI freewheel, 17 tooth


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Have:

Thomson 28.6 Seat Collar

Brand new except for a few light scrapes on the _inside_ of the bottom lip from when I twisted it around the seat tube I think. Still smooth when I run my finger over the area.

Still in original bag straight from Thomson. It fit on my ST but too much gap for my tastes. I think I need 30mm, anyhow.. my loss is your gain.









Want:

19t or 20t Cassette Cog (Surly or equal quality)


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't play in this thread :skep:

Have a bunch of low end crap taken off my old bike and want a bunch of nicer stuff for my SS...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a old 94 BCD shimano STX triple. I'd like to try it on my SS, if anyone has 94 BCD chainring / bashguard I'd be interested. Haves are listed above.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Traded


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: SD Ultimate levers



want:
shimano Hydros
nice SS=able cranks with external BB


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

murf99 said:


> i have a set of paul components love levers that i would like to trade for a 17t wide based cog and a 80-90mm low rise (5 degress or less) 31.8 stem
> 
> View attachment 798180


sent you a PM.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

a pair (2x) 2.1 Aspens, new
one (1x) 2.2 Ikon, new 
one (1x) 4.0 Nate, used
Thomson 27.2 x 330mm setback post, black 
Thomson 27.2 x 330 straight post, black
Colnago carbon road fork
rear Hayes Prime Pro brake (white and gold)

Want:

29er suspension fork, 100mm of travel, 1 1/8 x 9mm qr
Crank set that can run a single 28-30t ring.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: 
lots of stuff

want:
710mm+ 31.8 handlebar


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
Singlespeed cassette hub 29er wheel with lockring and QR skewer but no spacers or cogs. 1320 grams w/ skewer. 24mm wide rim. Brand? I don't know. Nothing all that fancy but not bad. Used but recently trued and good condition.

WTB Cross Country 29er/700c Disc rim. 24mm wide. Rode for about 10 miles road before hub blew up due to bad mechanic (not me).

Singlespeed tensioner Lightly used, unknown brand but good.

Derailleur hanger. For converting horizontal dropouts/track fork ends to run a derailleur

One orphaned ODI red lock on bar end. Have a match? It's yours free.

Strapless toe clips. 2 pairs- Used but functional. Good for commuters.

Clip on front basket. For rolling deep with kittens and baguettes. Maybe a dachshund or two? That'd be awesome. Clips on/off with ease for 25.4/22.2 handlebars. Has a carry handle for your weiner dog/baguette picnics.

Pics of these and other things available here: Bike Parts - Imgur

Want: 
Beer
Lighter weight seatpost 27.2mm
Wide base 14 tooth and 18 tooth cassette cogs
26" street/DJ tire
Bikepacking/camping gear
Quality rear rack
New 26/29er tubes
Old school Deore XT II platform pedals
I don't know- whatcha got?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an On One 29" Inbred frame size 18", color is SAND (light brown). 

Edit: gone


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Big pictures of everything here:

Have:

Niner One9 frame (M), with FSA Pig Headset and Salsa clamp. Old style set crew EBB. A few scraps but no dings. Back up frame for me so not ridden much, been hanging in the garage for the last 6 months.










Bontrager RL road shoes, white size US11. Brand new, never worn. A gift after I sold my road bike.










Bontrager multitool, Brand new, never used. A gift, I already have more than I know what to do with.










Bontrager Bar Tape. Brand new, never used. A gift after I sold my road bike.










Fizik Gobi Saddle. Titanium rails. Fitted and ridden down the street then removed and stored. Not a mark on it.










Avid Juicy Ultimate brakeset. Used and the rear caliper is shot. Front works but could defo use a bleed, rear lever and hose is still good.
Will include rear caliper if you want it but I cannot get the pistons to move.










Avid GS2 CS rotors, 160mm front and back. Used but straight and perfectly functional.










Bontrager Crowbar. Mounting marks from components but otherwise clean.










Truvativ Stylo Team flat bar. Minor component marks, otherwise clean.










Full album with more pictures: Buy N Sell Photos by driver-bob | Photobucket

Want:

Paul Love Levers.

Avid BB7's

Thomson 100mm x 25.4 x 10 degrees stem.

32T 102BCD Single speed ring.

An iPad, (for the kids so I can get mine back to use!!!)

Also open to offers on other items as trade.

Everything will ship from Detroit.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have:
WTB rocket v with cromo rails
Sram 9.0 sl levers 
X7 3x10 shift pods no clamps 
Way old school xt shift/brake combo levers scratched up but work well
Thomson 25.4 stem 100mmx15 degrees
Wtb laser disc 29er wheel set with redline hubs rear is single speed specific
Paul's melvin tensioner
Red anno chain tensioner
N-gear jump stop 28.6 I think

Want:
2.4 ardent with exo sidewalls
Saddles ..I'm still searching for the magic one so as long as its one I've yet to try.......
And possibly anything else.The ardent is most important to me.

























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Have: SRAM XX complete brake set (used). Decided to stay mechanical.

Want: ??? Fat bike frame (17-18), cogs, Lefty, carbon bar 685+, SS crank, ???


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Updated....

Have:
Ritchey 27.2 seat post
Reba RL u-turn fork with RCT3 and Blackbox upgrades
BNIB X.9 3x9 front low clamp der

Want:
Fox F29 fork (regular or G2 geo)
lightweight wheels


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm looking for a 18T Chris King SS cog. I need something with that wider base that won't chew up my cassette hub body on my DT 240s.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

austinTRON said:


> I'm looking for a 18T Chris King SS cog. I need something with that wider base that won't chew up my cassette hub body on my DT 240s.


What do you have?


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got a Specialized Propero II very lightly used helmet I can trade. Originaly 110$


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

Have:
- Specialized Chisel Carbon Fork (29" 6 7/8" tapered steer)
- Specialized Stout SL Wheelset (Q/R)
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29X2.35 TL SnakeSkin (one 8 mile ride on it)
- Shimano XT Direct Mount Front Deraileur (FD-M760 E2 style)
- Fizik Gobi XM k:ilum Saddle (great condition)

Want:
- Chris King 18 or 19 tooth Single Cog
- Fox F36 Talas 160-180mm Fork (1 1/8")
- Carbon Cranks maybe (GPX)
- Stan's Flow EX 26" and/or 29" Rims


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

done deal


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i have matching bontrager bashguard and cog guard/guide

i would trade these for a black thomson seat collar in 36.4mm or avid juicy sintered pads front/rear



















i do have a truvativ/sram spider with 32t ring and bashguard as well, willing to trade for a 16t chris king cog


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 

26" Sun-Ringle Dirty Flea front disc wheel

Lightly used Trigon Full Carbon Fork 415 A-C

Azonic 38t 110bcd chainring 
Dimension 42t 104 bcd chainring

Shimano 16t Freewheel
VeloSolo 16t disc mount cog

Salsa 50mm stem 25.4 bar
Truvativ 32mm stem 25.4 bar
Race Face 130mm Stem 25.4 bar clamp

Everything in excellent or barely ridden condition

Want: 

Black Paul Non-disc Fhub
Time ATAC pedals
Road bike tires
Wide mtb bar
15" Motobecane Outcast 29er
Chain Guide


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Have:
X7 3x10 direct mount FD
X5 Shifter
Truvativ 44T 10spd 104bcd chain ring
matching 22T granny

Want:
Carbon cyclocross fork (pref easton ec90 cx)
XO short cage RD
Wellgo WAM-D10 pedals


----------



## surlysoul (Oct 23, 2009)

Have: a 2012 Salsa Mamasita frame size large that has never been built or ridden.

Want: A Rim brake compatible SS Frame.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

HAVE:
-XTR 2X10 Front and rear deraileur, shifters, casette (11-36) and chain
-Rockshox Reba SL Solo Air 2012 29er--labels removed, two scratches on left lower. No leaks, works great
-Maybe an FSA Afterburner Crankset 30 small ring, forty-something large ring... this one will depend on whether I get a replacement chain ring
-Got some more stuff, I'll post later

WANT
-Titanium S-bar wide with good sweep (about 20 degrees or so)
-good SS cog with a wide base in 18 and 20
-White brooks saddle B17 OR similar/copycat brand (gyes, cardiff ...)


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Still Have:

Ritchey Comp stem 120mm 31.8 clamp
Loaded AmXC 29er ss wheelset QR front, nutted rear (Gold, only about 2 rides)
Bontrager Duster 29er ss wheelset QR tubeless stips (Brown, used)
Cheap 29er SS wheelset nutted (rim/disk compatible)
Specialized Fast Trak prototype 29x2, (used)
Cannondale C2 stem 25.4mm clamp. (looks to be around 60ish mm)
WTB SpeedV saddle (used)
Globe plastic saddle (used)
Dawes Bullseye fork (definately could be painted)

Still Want:

SS or ss-able crankset (blingy is a plus)
40-60mm 31.8mm stem
nice 26er squish fork
wide flat bars
salsa cromoto grande fork


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Have 20T Surly cog

Want 18T Surly cog (or equivalent. Which does not mean your shark-finned Gussett stamped cog).


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

[Still] Have:

32t Surly 104BCD Stainless chainring
33t E.13 Guidering
680mm Bontrager black riser bars
White(ish) CrankBros Candy pedals
XTR M960 175mm left crank arm
Hayes Stroker Trail, grey, rebuilt with new master cylinder and has Jagwire pads
Avid BB7 Caliper (x2), good condition pads
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers, cosmetically iffy but mechanically solid
WTB Silverado, NiCro rails
Specialized Toupe 143, black
Thomson X2 Road, 110mm, 83/107*
Thomson Elite (older), 26.0, 100mm length
[Edit: gone] Shimano [DX] PD-M647 Pedals
Shimano PD-M520 Pedals
Shimano PD-M530 Pedals
Time ATAC Alium Pedals
SRAM S300 Crankset
Deda Elementi Stem, 100mm, 31.8
Salsa Moto Ace Bell Lap 42cm, 26.0
Salsa Cowbell 2 42cm, 31.8
Cane Creek SCR-5 Levers
Shimano Tiagra Rear Derailleur, Short Cage
Shimano Ultegra Front Derailleur

Want:

On One Inbred 29 frame, slot dropout or SS Ltd, medium
Salsa El Mariachi frame/frameset, medium
Kona Unit frame, 18"/medium
Pretty much any SS'able 29er frame that's a medium 17/18" size

29" 100 or 120 suspension fork

Stan's Flow EX 29" rims, 32h
PAUL WORD DISC ss rear hub, 32h
Hope Pro II Front Hub, 15mm, 32h

So basically, still in the market for SS 29er stuff, and am willing to trade whatever to get it! :thumbsup:

Also, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : *120*, a.k.a. Kevin, is a super helpful guy and even though our swap didn't work out, he handled everything with the utmost valor. You should all trade with him!

That is all.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

> Want:
> 
> On One Inbred 29 frame, slot dropout or SS Ltd, medium
> Salsa El Mariachi frame/frameset, medium
> ...


 I have a GT Peace 9er with a Manitou Tower Expert 100mm QR 29er fork frameset. Size 17.5 it's seen some use but it's in relatively good shape. Only cosmetic flaws. It currently has bars and stem on it along with a carbon bottle cage I'm willing to include.


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

HAVE:
Hope 34t chainring, 104 bcd
Easton EC70 carbon flat bars (very light use), I have 2 of them, 610 width
FSA 90mm alloy stem with carbon faceplate
White Easton EA90 stem - 90mm

WANT:
Carbon stem 60-70mm
Crank brothers pedals+cleats (Candy/egg beaters) in good condition
X-small/Small jerseys


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

done


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

have:

2 kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires with minimal tread wear, some stans residue
160 mm avid rotors
1 tugnutt
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
stan's flow wheelset built around surly disc hubs, ACS 22T freewheel / bonty 29-4 tires. 185 front rotor/160 rear
a couple karate monkey forks (with and without vbrake bosses)
on-one CF fork

I started taking pictures of stuff, just the KM forks and the wheelset so far but will update as I can:

spare parts - a set on Flickr

want:

104bcd SS chainrings, 32-35t
94bcd chainrings/bashguard (38t+, SS preferred)
high end square taper SS crankset
white industries freewheel, any size considered
decent 29er suspension fork, 80-100 mm QR
fixed gear disc hub
nice vbrake levers (avid speed dial 7 or similar)


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Have:
-Specialized 29x2.1 S-Works Fast Track tires (Pair) Used for < 50 miles. LIGHT weight. Have multiple sets of tires I swap in and out, and simply don't need two set of these tires.
-SPOT 36t 5-bold chainring 110 BCD - Used, TONS of life left.
-Chris King 14T cog. Used, TONS of life left. Good for swapping onto your rig for road duty with the kids. 
-New Take-off Scott Road drops. Compact bend, 42cm width.
-Like New Pedalsoft Reign Road drops. Ergo bend, dual grooved, Non-Compact, 42cm width. Probably the LIGHTEST aluminum road drops you can buy. I believe they are 185 grams... I can reweigh if there is interest. 

Want:
Fizik MTB saddles. Looking for new / like-new cond
Enduro GXP BB (long shot, I know)
Bling Ring 34T ( I have a 30T and 32T, so not interested in those)
DT RWS 9mm skewers (only want the ones with aluminum levers, not the composite ones)


----------



## goosefox (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had these wheels on Craigslist for a while. I think they're too specialized for the general public.

rear wheel - - 26" Sun Rhyno Lite rim, stainless spokes with a White Industries ENO hub. Non-disc, non-splined hub. Rim brakes only. Threaded cogs only. 135 mm spacing fits almost any mountain bike. Professionally built wheel and never ridden.

front wheel - - brand new Sun Ringle RPM Lite factory built wheel. Rim brakes only. Ultra light. No skewer.

Price includes the special White Industries free wheel removal tool that is unique to this hub (cost $30.00).

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3741743965


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

*Parts to swap*

I have the following parts that I am willing to trade.

1. 2012 On-One inbred frame vertical dropout (orange) sz small. Excellent condition
2. Cheap double walled 29er wheelset straight and true, no damage (stock wheels from a dawes haymaker 2900)
3. Exotic aluminum fork - No damage at all steerer cut for use with the Inbred
4. Truvative seatpost 27.2

I am looking for a nice wheelset. QR front and rear,and either geared or singlespeed.

Something that is lighter than my current wheelset (xt hubs, inferno 23 rims DT swiss champion spokes)


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Have:
Specialized S-Works 680mm carbon riser bar
DT Swiss 240S to Stan's ZTR Arch EX 29er 135mm QR Rear wheel Never Ridden, or even had a tire mounted.

Need:

680-720ish Carbon Flat bar

Chris King, DT Swiss or Industry9 *SINGLE SPEED* rear wheel of same quality and same specs but bolt-on is ok.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I was kinda hoping for a CK, DT or I9 Single speed specific hub, my frame has slider dropouts so I don't need an eccentric hub or thread on freewheel. Thanks though.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry I meant to pm that 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Have: 21" Tallboy Carbon frame



Want: 21" Lynskey Ridgeline 29 SL frame


PM me if you have interest.


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Have: Chris King 16T cog (brand new)

Want: 19T cog of similar quality (doesn't need to be brand new, but should have plenty of life left)


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

This is a TRADE forum. The quickest way to get this shut down is to turn this into a free classifieds. Don't ruin it for people. Want to sell stuff? Pay for a classified ad, genius.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

spammer reported


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

delete


----------



## rideorange525 (Apr 1, 2013)

HAVE:
- Specialized Stout SL 29er Wheelset (Q/R)
- Specialized Flat Bar 720mm wide 31.8
- XT Front Derailleur e-type direct mount (FD-M760)
- Fizik Gobi K:ium Ti Saddle
- RaceFace NextSL Carbon Seatpost (cut to 300mm)
- Easton Havoc Stem 1 1/8, 35mm (Orange)
- Easton MonkeyLite Aluminum Bars 31.8
- Specialized Flat Aluminum Bar 31.8 (700mm wide)
- Salsa Steel Front Skewer (Black)
- Chromag Trail Master Saddle (Grey)
- Old School XTR Front derailleur (34.9)

WANT:
- 27.2 Dropper Post
- Old School Flight Saddle
- 26" 150-160mm Front Fork
- High ens wide base cogs (17,18,19)
- 32-33T wide chainring

Please *PM me* any possible trades!!!

*Don't want Dirty $anchez and aperzigian to get their panties in a wad.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Edit.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

aperzigian said:


> Have:
> 
> 29er Chris King rear SS wheel. Mango hub laced to Stans Crest rim. Mango nipples and fun bolts
> 
> ...


Quitter


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

ZXFT said:


> Quitter




I know, I know! I'm actually going to be running it SS about half the year....


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Have:
Thomson Elite 31.6 setback
NIB Maxxis Ardent Exo 2.4

Want:
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4
Other large volume trail tire prefer NIB
31.6 straight seatpost


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

Still Have:

Ritchey Comp stem 120mm 31.8 clamp
Cheap 29er SS wheelset nutted (rim/disk compatible)
Specialized Fast Trak prototype 29x2, (used)
Cannondale C2 stem 25.4mm clamp. (looks to be around 60ish mm)
WTB SpeedV saddle (used)
Globe plastic saddle (used)
Dawes Bullseye fork (definately could be painted)
Avid juicy 5 set (used, complete)

Still Want:

SS or ss-able crankset (blingy is a plus)
40-60mm 31.8mm stem
wide flat bars
bb5/bb7s
29x2.4 tires
Brown saddle
1/8" cog/chainring
Red Sox tickets


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

Green On One Inbred 26" slot dropout. Medium. Ridden 2x by the wife on a paved trail. Frame, rigid fork (white), Cane Creek S3, and can throw in Manitou Black fork as well. Also have Mavic Crossland wheelset (UST).

Want:

Surly Cross Check in a small size (for wife who is 5'4") and in Robin Egg blue. Color is more important than size.

Or Small size framed Karate Monkey or Monocog 29er.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll try this one more time>

HAVE:

Specialized S-works carbon low rise 680 bar
DT Swiss 240S rear hub 135mm QR 
(can lace this up to Stan's Arch EX 29er Rim w/ DT Revolution spokes to make a trade)


Want:
Carbon flat bars
Single speed specific rear hub (or wheel)


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

No longer available


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: 16" Vassago Jabberwocky. 600mm ETT. less than six months old.

want: SS frame with a similar ETT and _shorter chainstays_.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Have: White Industries ENO SS Freewheels, 19t and 20t (both used but in great shape)

Want: White Industries ENO SS Freewheel, 22t (used in good to great shape)


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

Have:
-Specialized 29x2.1 S-Works Fast Track tires (Pair) Used for < 50 miles. LIGHT weight. Have multiple sets of tires I swap in and out, and simply don't need two set of these tires.
-SPOT 36t 5-bold chainring 110 BCD - Used, TONS of life left.
-Chris King 14T cog. Used, TONS of life left. Good for swapping onto your rig for road duty with the kids. 
-New Take-off Scott Road drops. Compact bend, 42cm width.
-Like New Pedalsoft Reign Road drops. Ergo bend, dual grooved, Non-Compact, 42cm width. Probably the LIGHTEST aluminum road drops you can buy. I believe they are 185 grams... I can reweigh if there is interest. 
- Ritchey WCS 4-axis wet black 100mm 84deg stem. Excellent shape. Just some minor paint scuffs where the stem meets the headset cap and spacers (where all stems have paint issues and hidden when in use)
- CrankBros split skewers. < 50 miles on them. With box and all paperwork. Black and silver anno.
- 

Want:
Fizik MTB saddles. Looking for new / like-new cond
Enduro GXP BB (long shot, I know)
Bling Ring 34T ( I have a 30T and 32T, so not interested in those)
DT RWS std skewers (not 9mm or 15mm) (only want the ones with aluminum levers, not the composite ones) 
topcap expander plug (the kind for carbon steerers and not the hammer-in type). Red Blingy is a plus and preferred (KCNC, Token, etc)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Have:

Surly 17t SS cog - barely used like new
Blackspire Monoveloce 34t - used with tons of life left
Wipperman Connex Chain - barely used like new
Hope Pro 2 Evo 135x10mm Bolt On Conversion Kit
SLX Front 2-3 speed shifter - Brand new never used
SLX 3 speed E-type (BB mount) front derailluer - like new barely used
Salsa (35.0mm) quick release seat clamp - Barely used


Want:

Shimano XT 10 speed shifter (Ispec mount a plus)
Light wide (>720mm) low rise handlebars (Chromag or equivalent)
Single ring chain guide
Shimano XT trail pedals
Good set of flat pedals
Strong, light, good saddle
Lock on grips (ODI or equivalent)
XT Cassette Lock Ring (mine was damaged)

Let me know anything else you are willing to trade!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Middleburn SS crank with 32t Uno chainring and Crank Bros titanium bottom bracket, 175mm

Want:

Carbon or steel 29er rigid fork, 80mm suspension corrected (460-470mm)
Would love a White Bros Rock Solid or Vassago ODIS (in black)


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have:
-Homebrewed Components 102bcd chainring (For XTR M960 cranks), red, 33t, brand new in bag
-Cane Creek 110 headset, good shape, red, 1-1/8"
-Niner Alloy flat bar, uncut, the angle markings are worn off
-Bontrager FR3, setup tubeless, 9 out of 10
-Thomson stem (100mm, silver, 25.4mm clamp, small crack on faceplate)



Need/want:
-29" rear, fast tires (Ikon? RaRa? Race King? etc)

rmaybach at gmail dot com

Thanks


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

rob1035 said:


> Have:
> -Homebrewed Components 102bcd chainring (For XTR M960 cranks), red, 33t, brand new in bag
> -Homebrewed Components 23t cog, AL, red, ~100 miles on it
> -Homebrewed Components 18t cog, AL, black, ~200 miles on it
> ...


Please post up legitimate trades before you get this thread shut down.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

have:

stan's flow wheelset built around surly disc hubs, ACS 22T freewheel / bonty 29-4 tires. 185 front rotor/160 rear avid rotors
crank bros iodine 3 100 mm stem (31.8 mm clamp)
a couple karate monkey forks (with and without vbrake bosses)
on-one CF fork
2 kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires with minimal tread wear, some stans residue
160 mm avid rotors
1 tugnutt
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new

pictures of some things here

spare parts - a set on Flickr

want:

104bcd SS chainrings, 32-35t
94bcd chainrings/bashguard (38t+, SS preferred)
high end SS crankset
white industries freewheel, any size considered
decent 29er suspension fork, 80-100 mm QR
fixed gear disc hub
nice vbrake levers (avid speed dial 7 or similar, but would *love* a set of older XTR levers)
good saddle for commuting/touring


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:

Niner 27.2 carbon seatpost (used)
20t Endless Bikes cog (used)
Several seatpost clamps (just ask about size)
Ergon grips with barends (not the race/carbon model)
Ergon grips w/o barends (race model)


Want:
32t singlespeed chainring (can be used)


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Another smooth trade from sasquatch. Thanks man!


----------



## MTBWolf (May 17, 2011)

Have:

-2010 Gary Fisher Rig (medium frame with Bontrager Race-Lite 32t crank, Isis Drive BB, and cane creek integrated headset)
-Fox F80RL 29, 80mm travel 
-Truvativ Noir T40 (31.6 x 350mm) Carbon seatpost
-Bontrager SSR stem (90mm), SSR seatpost (27.2), Race handlebars (620mm) 

Want:
-Rigid Fork (higer end, preferably on-one carbon/aluminum for my inbred SS frame)
-Fat frame or steel SS frame (disc only)
-Quality wheelset (for my upcoming on-one Lurcher build)


Please feel free to ask any questions. Bought the Rig winter of 2011 on clearance and it has only seen singletrack once. All other riding has been paved path (pathetic, I know) so all gear is in excellent shape. I just need to clean some light mud off the frame from the one single-track trip that happened a couple weeks ago. Last year the frame was made with Fisher's name on it.

Forgot to add... the fork trade would have to include another fork as it is the only fork I currently have and I am planning on using it on the Inbred unless I can get a nice carbon rigid. Thanks!


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Have:
> 
> Several seatpost clamps (just ask about size)


Need 30mm- what brand/color you have?


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

phsycle said:


> Please post up legitimate trades before you get this thread shut down.


done, thanks for the heads up


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
Avid SD Ultimate levers, come with extra bits and bobs







[/URL]

Bontrager RXL carbon flat bars, 31.8mm clamp, 660mm wide, 12 degree backsweep









want: bar end shifters? Road/ touring/ cx type frame?
something else that is very cool. maybe a SS-specific rear hub.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Smooth trade with "crazybeach"! 

Thanks!


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have
2 bontrager rl big sweeps bars 690 mm wide 31.8 mm clamp 17 degree sweep

2 Bontrager RXL 90 mm stems 31.8

Crankbrother cobalt 2 bars 700mm 15mm rise 31.8 mm 

X9 10 speed rear mech long

Slx 10 speed rear mech long

X9 2x10 front mech direct mount

2010 gary fisher piranha frame 17"

Bontrager rhythm elite front wheel 9mm 29" 

Want
Single speed frame

Nice crankset 1x 2x 3x doesn't matter

32 tooth ss chainring

Carbon 27.2 seatpost

29 fork

29 wheels


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

White Eno Ecc Disc / DT / Mavic 16" (used)

and 

Surly 34t Ring (new)


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

check PM - thanks


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

2012 silver Raleigh XXIX fork (490mm A/C length)
29" Maxxis Ignitor tire (wire)

Want:

Tektro RL520 levers (or any drop bar v-brake levers)
22-24T Surly Cog
19T threaded track cog
high rise stem (25-40 deg), 31.8 clamp and around 90-100mm length


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Have:
2011 black Surly Karate Monkey SS stock build in Medium(canti and disk mounts on frame and fork).









Want:
Disk mount Surly Karate Monkey SS stock build in Small.

Don't care color. Don't care about canti mounts. Like SS more than geared BUT I could live with frame swap only also.

Medium is in good shape, just a tad big. I can live with it but just throwing it out there in case somebody has one slightly too small for them and they want a swap complete KM or just trade frames and owners keep parts for rebuild.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:

20t Endless Bikes cog (used)
Several seatpost clamps (just ask about size)
Ergon grips with barends (not the race/carbon model)
Ergon grips w/o barends (race model)


Want:
16t cog with a wide base for short track/cyclocross


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
On-One Pompino custom build SSCX bike. medium frame, compact drop bars, 39/17 gear ratio, 32c slicks, freewheel (track hub can be set up fixed), Tektro cantis, hand-built wheels, Surly Cross Check fork, etc.










rack and panniers not included.

want: geared road/CX/touring bike.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Have- White Industries Eno Eccentric axle kit (center shaft & ends)

Want - White Industries Eno Non-Eccentric axle kit (center shaft & ends)


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Have:

M770 XT cranks 175mm
M660 SLX cranks 175mm

Want:

M770 and M660 cranks in 170mm


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

have:

stan's flow wheelset built around surly disc hubs, ACS 22T freewheel / bonty 29-4 tires (called XR-4 now). 185 front rotor/160 rear avid rotors
crank bros iodine 3 100 mm stem, 31.8 clamp
a couple karate monkey forks, one disc only and one rim/disc
on-one CF fork, older segmented model
2 kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires with minimal tread wear, some stans residue
160 mm avid rotors
1 tugnutt
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
XTR vbrake calipers

want:

FSA compatible 68mm bottom bracket
high end SS crankset
white industries freewheel, any size
fixed gear disc hub / 29er wheel
WI eccentric hub, disc or not. Will consider complete wheels, want various configurations 
decent 29er suspension fork, 80-100 mm QR + 1 1/8th steerer
bolt on QR skewer (halo hex key or similar) - only need front
external cup bb30 bottom bracket (e13 and similar)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Have:

Specialized Carbon Rise bars Specialized Bicycle Components

Want:

Some decent carbon flat bars.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

HAVE: 

- SRAM XO Grip Shifter Set, 9 spd
- SRAM XO Grip Shifter, Front only, 9 spd
- Shimano XTR Front Der, high clamp, top or bottom pull, 9spd, FD-M960
- Avid Rim Wrangler 2 V Brake Pad Sets, with replaceable cartride-style inserts, includes mounting hardware, new in packaging - Qty 2
- Avid Brake Lever Set (for V-Brake of Mech Disc)
- Avid Speed Dial 7 Brake Lever Set (for V-Brake of Mech Disc)
- Avid BB5 Disc Brake Caliper Set (no mounting hardware)


WANT:

- Geax Saguaro TNT Tires 29" x 2.2
- Thomson Set Back Seatpost - 27.2
- Ergon GS2 Grips
- Cyclocross Tires, Ritchey Speedmax or chevron syle pattern tread
- Chris King Cogs (18t - 21t)
- Open to offers of other quality stuff


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a white brothers rock solid fork with a lot of steerer. Still trying to trade the Fox?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

have: green Chris King disc hubs. front is 9mm QR 32 hole and rear is single speed w/ fun bolts 32 hole. hubs are in excellent condition.

want: same hubs in black, red or silver


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

mack turtle - Would you have any interest in trading those SD ultimates for a surly/flow rear wheel? I'm kinda tempted just because I've always wondered what could possibly make those worth the price


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a pretty sweet DT Swiss XMC100 carbon fork. I'm looking for another 100mm or 80mm fork. Sid, White Bros., not Reba. This fork was rebuilt with new stanchions and lowers but for some reason it sits at 120mm. 9mm, can't remember how much steerer is left. PM for pics. I can't seem to upload any right now.


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

Have:
Egg beater 3 Ti
Egg beater standard
Surly mr whirly with BB and surly 34t chain ring
1st gen Avid juicy 7's with clean sweep rotors
Specialized stem 10cm the one that comes standard with angle adjustment 
Carbon specialized s works roadie bars 42cm center to center 
Black Chris king BB
Stan's 355 32 hole rims well used 
White Industries 36T Eno ring
Pink Magura hydro brakes no rotors
XTR and XT front Derailleurs 9 speed
Will trade my King 32 hole disk hubs laced to Pacenti TL 28's (SS rear) I have it set up 15mm thru but can convert back to quick release. 


Want:
28 prefered or 32 hole race rims or wheel set
Xtr pedals
Quality hubs King, I9 etc to build race wheel set need 15mm thru front hub 

I can send pics just shoot me a PM. I prob have other stuff as well let me know what you need.


----------



## Kyri (Mar 1, 2009)

Have: 104 x 32t surly chainring (used for about 10 rides), PC850 chain (brand new, never opened), PC1 chain (93 links; installed on bike then removed immediately, never ridden)

Want: Surly (or equally well made) 20t splined ss cog


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a 27.2 x 330 straight thomson post in black (elite) that I'm considering cutting. Seems like a travesty to cut, anyone have a 27.2 x 250 that they'd like to trade?

**traded**


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

AlexCuse said:


> I have a 27.2 x 330 straight thomson post in black (elite) that I'm considering cutting. Seems like a travesty to cut, anyone have a 27.2 x 250 that they'd like to trade?


IMHO, just cut it to the length you want.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

'. 07??$$


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad someone didn't share your opinion  Got a quick reply from aperzigian and we're working on a trade (I would have cut if I didn't hear anything for a couple days)


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Gots: 
*• '09 Fox F29 RLC*, 1 1/8 steerer (almost all of it), low miles, QR
*• Stans 355's 29" on black Hopes*, silver DT 2.0/1.8 Comp spokes, brass nips. Runs on DT Swiss 9mm/10mm QR thru-axles, have the standard QR hardware too.
*[TRADED] * Stans Flow 29", white, on all-black Chub SS dirt jump hubs. black 2.0/1.8 DT Comp spokes, black DT ProLock nips, 20mm front (easily convertable). I'll toss in a bunch of freewheels for it.
*[TRADED] * Groovy Luv Handles, 28" white powdercoat.
*• White Industries ENO cranks, black*, some heel rub, 34T and 32T ring, new Shimano square BB.
*• SRAM x0 trigger shifters*, 9 speed
*• SRAM X0 med cage rear derailleur*, 9 speed
*• Thomson stem, 90x5*, 25.4 clamp, black
*• Chris King ss cog, 17T*
*• Panaracer Rampage* 29x2.35 tire
*• Geax AKA* 29x2.2 with an easy-to-patch hole
*• Hope 2-piece rotors*. 180mm and 160mm (might have two 160s)

Wants:
*• Specialized MTB shoes in size 42*
*• Ti seatpost 27.2x330+*
• Silver or gold seatpost clamp, non-QR, 30.0
• King HS in gold or mango, 1 1/8
• Brooks Swallow saddle.
• a nice 20T cog
• high-end/handmade bike stuff, 29er lefty (100mm+), XTR cranks, Boone, titanium bits, etc. Could be interested in a medium-lg hardtail frame. Can't hurt to ask!

email to dinoadventures at the gmails.


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

Have: 
Three wide base 19th cogs. 
Avid BB7 brake set with short pull.
Paul Disk hub (front) to a Stans Crest. 
El Mariachi rigid fork (blue). I can measure length of steerer. 
White steel road fork
Silver and Black All City cross fork.
Carbon road fork
Specialized 27.2 seatpost. Carbon. Zero setback. 350 length uncut. 
One (wheel) XTR V-Brake. Parallel ones...
Salsa disk road fork. Road. 
Salsa cross top levers (and shims)
Cinelli Unicanitor saddle (great bar bike saddle)
135 spaced White Industries Eno eccentric hub. Disk. Laced to an American Classic. 


Want:
Thomson 27.2 seatpost. Any length. Black (sorry).
700c wheels that are rim brake only. 
Cross/monster cross stuff. 
XTR 970 BB tool. 
Pedals. Clipless. Looking for a new style.
GoPro bicycle mounts.
70ish mm stem.
29er Fork. 
Reba stuff. 
Drivetrain bits. 104. 110. Shimano. SS specific.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

- Manitou Black fork - probably needs a rebuild. 26". 95-120mm adjustable travel.
- Raleigh XXIX rigid fork (~490mm A/C)
- On One Inbred Slot Dropout frameset. 26" wheels. Medium size. In almost new condition. Green frame and white segmented fork. Cane Creek S3 headset.
- Mavic Crossland wheelset (26").

Need:

- Quill stem. ~90-100mm length.
- Mavic Open Pro wheelset, with preferable 135mm rear hub (disc or non-disc).
- Thomson seat post. 27.2. 330-400mm length.
- Regular pedals (pref. metal) with toe clips


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am interested in your cane creek s3 headset. What condition is it in?

I have like new composite-type pedals with toe clips. Not metal though.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Shocker99 said:


> I am interested in your cane creek s3 headset. What condition is it in?
> 
> I have like new composite-type pedals with toe clips. Not metal though.


Sorry, dude, it's on the frame and I don't want to disassemble. It's almost brand new, BTW (just a few miles of paved road rides).


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks to aperzigian for sparing my old thomson post from the hacksaw. Smooth trade :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

123elizxcvbnm said:


> Have:
> Two* wide base 19th cogs.
> Avid BB7 brake set with short pull.
> Paul Disk hub (front) to a Stans Crest.
> ...


Edited for things traded.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

123elizxcvbnm said:


> Edited for things traded.


Pm sent

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: Barely used Dimension 42t 104BCD 9 speed chainring

Black MXF Hunt Wilde Grips, Blue MXF Hunt Wilde Grips

100m Road Stem

32mm Truvativ Stem 



Want: Worn down folding tires for a recycle/reuse project


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have: 16" Kona Unit 29er SS frame
18T shimano Freewheel
20T ACS Claw Freewheel

Want: 18" Surly 1x1, or even better a Troll or even better still an Instigator Frame (16 or 18")


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Have:

Raceface single ring 32t 104BCD - Lightly used for ~45 miles
Blackspire Monoveloce 34t 104BCD - Used but plenty of life left
Answer ProTaper Expert 720mm AM handlebars - Used buy in excellent condition - Slight scratches from mounts
Shimano SLX Front 2/3 spd shifter - Never used
Shimano SLX Front derailluer - E-Type BB mount - Excellent condition
MRP Top Guide BB Mount - Used but works as it should
Salsa QR Seatpost Clamp 35mm - Slight rub from dropper cable
Hope Pro 2 Evo bolt on axle conversion kit

Want:
Good pair of Flat pedals
Clipless pedals with platform (Shimano XT trail, Xpedo - NO CRANKBROS)
Shimano Ice tech rotors (or Hopes, etc.) 
Pair of trail friendly shoes (Flats or Clipless)
Shimano XT finned pads
Multi tool
Whatever else you may be willing to trade.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Almost wrecked twice on my commute today, don't think fixed gear/flat pedals work for me. Would like a pair of crank bros clipless pedals, any style



AlexCuse said:


> have:
> 
> stan's flow wheelset built around surly disc hubs, ACS 22T freewheel / bonty 29-4 tires (called XR-4 now). 185 front rotor/160 rear avid rotors
> crank bros iodine 3 100 mm stem, 31.8 clamp
> ...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*Gots:*

Wingnut Gear Hyper 2.5 pack
Salsa Grande Cromoto 29er fork
WTB Vulpine 2.1 29" (x2)
Panaracer Rampage 2.3 29" (x2)
FSA Comet 2x crankset 
Sram X7 2x10 front & rear shifter plus X7 2x front mech

N-Gear Jumpstops (2 sizes)
Red Salsa Lip Lock 30.0mm
Salsa bash guard 104x32t

ESI extra chunky grips
Yeti lock-ons
Oury lock-ons
Ergon GA1's white
ODI alu end plugs

Race Face Evolve XC stem 100mm 25.4
Sunline VThree Riser 25.4

*Wants:*

31.8 WIDE flat bar
Time ATAC pedals
29'er Stans'esque wheelset
X9 med 10spd rear mech
8 & 10 spd SRAM chains
yummy 29er tires

Link to visual aids: Flickr: scc4's Photostream

I guess pm's work best as I haven't been through here much lately. 
Grats.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Have: 

Sette Razzo 29er frame, size 18, FSA headset cups and bearings
SRAM S1000 crank, currently with a 32t Surly ring but have the 28/39 2x10 rings as well
GXP bb (used, still spins well, will bundle with crank)
Rockshox Reba 29er with 20mm thru axle, 100mm travel

Want/(Need ):

30 or 32t narrow/wide 104bcd ring
11-36 10s cassette (pg1070 or better)
Shimano XT/XTR clutch or SRAM X9/X0 type 2 derailleur and shifter
SRAM Force/Red parts


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> Almost wrecked twice on my commute today, don't think fixed gear/flat pedals work for me. Would like a pair of crank bros clipless pedals, any style


Maybe it's your choice of flat pedal?

I run fixed regularly on one of 3 bikes,....although more street set up than fixed MTB.

My pedal of choice is one i've used since 1987, and i've picked up 5 in total off ebay. (usually $35-$55 or so) The Shimano Deore XT PD-M730. It came in both silver and the more common black and silver. I clean and regrease just to "know" they're good to go, but most have been really smooth even after all these years.

I've yet to slip on these, using a rubber boot-like tread on my shoes or sneakers. Even it the wet, but i rarely stand most times so that's part of it i guess. A wide and comfortable pedal for sure.....



A more "used" pedal on my 1977 Schwinn Paramount fixie. (that's a "pseudo" outer chainring i made into a cahinguard)

Notice how wide it is and the solid teeth for gripping. (3" wide x 4" long) And besides the rectangular gripping surfaces in the bolt on outer cage, there are several inner posts that keep you planted.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Its not an issue with the pedals, I'll leave it at that. Lets try to keep the thread focused.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated


tangaroo said:


> Have:
> 
> Raceface single ring 32t 104BCD - Lightly used for ~45 miles
> Blackspire Monoveloce 34t 104BCD - Used but plenty of life left
> ...


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Tangaroo, what color is the Race Face SS ring? Any interest in trading for a set of near new XT skewers?


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

aperzigian said:


> Hey Tangaroo, what color is the Race Face SS ring? Any interest in trading for a set of near new XT skewers?


I'm all through axle here. But the chainring is black with the white laser etching.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

tangaroo said:


> I'm all through axle here. But the chainring is black with the white laser etching.


Okay, PM'ed you anyway with a couple other options...nothing glamorous though


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Tangaroo is good peeps by the way. I had a smooth trade with him.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have:

20t Endless Bikes cog (used)
Several seatpost clamps (just ask about size)
Ergon grips with barends (not the race/carbon model)
Ergon grips w/o barends (race model)


Want:
16t cog with a wide base for short track/cyclocross


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i have two 16t cog, one is surly and the other is a similar wide based cog (trek oem).

trade for any 18t cog with wide base as well.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Maybe it's your choice of flat pedal?
> 
> My pedal of choice is one i've used since 1987, and i've picked up 5 in total off ebay. (usually $35-$55 or so) The Shimano Deore XT PD-M730. It came in both silver and the more common black and silver. I clean and regrease just to "know" they're good to go, but most have been really smooth even after all these years.


My favorite pedal too! I've used them on most my bikes. They last forever, definitely stick, and have sweet vintage style. They work great with Power Grips straps too.

Actually looking for another pair right now. Have a pair to trade?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Updating for trades

have
stan's flow wheelset built around surly disc hubs, ACS 22T freewheel / bonty 29-4 tires (called XR-4 now). 185 front rotor/160 rear avid rotors
19-21t wide base cogs
crank bros iodine 3 100 mm stem, 31.8 clamp
rim/disc compatible karate monkey fork (2011) - ~8" of steerer
2 kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires with minimal tread wear, some stans residue
160 mm avid rotors
1 tugnutt
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
XTR vbrake calipers

want:
decent 29er suspension fork, 80-100 mm QR + 1 1/8th steerer
niner carbon fork - straight steerer, black / nude preferred
white industries freewheel, any size
fixed gear disc hub / 29er wheel
WI eccentric hub, non disc preferred
bolt on QR skewer (halo hex key or similar) - only need front


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

TwigJumper said:


> Have: Barely used Dimension 42t 104BCD 9 speed chainring
> 
> Black MXF Hunt Wilde Grips - hard plastic ones that are being sold today
> 
> ...


Update.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Thomson 27.2 x 250mm Elite post, silver - New
Thomson 100mm x 31.8 x 0 deg. X4 stem, silver - Used
Surly Endomorph fat tires (2x) - Used but only once
Lots of SLX and XT 9 speed stuff - Used, but not much
Shimano XT skewer set, silver/gray - New in package
Bontrager RL red and white seat - New in package



Want:

Salsa Pro Moto handlebar, aluminum, 710mm x 11 deg
2.3 or 2.4 aggressive 29er tire
Maxxis Ikon 29er tire
Thomson 80mm elite stem, black
Salsa steel 29er fork


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

aperzigian said:


> Have:
> 
> Thomson 27.2 x 250mm Elite post, silver - New
> Thomson 100mm x 31.8 x 0 deg. X4 stem, silver - Used
> ...


Is that Thomson post straight or setback?

I think I actually have a Pro Moto bar, but it is 25.4. Not sure if you're interested in that. Also have a Raleigh XXIX fork (~490mm A/C) for trade.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have - new uncut Surly Troll fork

Want - hrmmmm......welll maybe some various sized cogs

or

Maybe a 650b compatible suspension fork


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Want-bar ends.

Have- i will dig up something useful.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

up for grabs some speed play frog pedals.


Looking for a rear road der med cage


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

J&L 31.8 clamp titanium bar 24.5" wide with about 5degrees of sweep.

Want:
Chain whip
Park spoke tool blue and green..just not red.
32-38 ss chainrings 104 bcd
19mm cone wrench
Nice chain breaker
Or others stuff









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Gone


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

pm sent



ADV said:


> Have first generation salsa fargo frame and fork size medium. Good shape
> 
> Trade for a single speed frame and fork.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating for trades

have
thomson x4 stem, 100x0 black
crank bros iodine 3 100x6 stem
19-21t wide base cogs in new / like new condition (surly, endless, niner, hbc)
rim/disc compatible karate monkey fork (2011) - ~8" of steerer
2 kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires with minimal tread wear, some stans residue
160 mm avid rotors
1 tugnutt
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
XTR vbrake calipers
SETTE edge handlebar - 710mm wide, scratched up but solid
stan's flow wheelset built around surly disc hubs, ACS 22T freewheel / bonty 29-4 tires (called XR-4 now). 185 front rotor/160 rear avid rotors

want:
decent 29er suspension fork, 80-100 mm, QR + 1 1/8th steerer
niner carbon fork - straight steerer
white industries freewheel, any size
white industries eccentric hub, non disc
white industries chainring or bashring, 32-34t
fixed gear disc hub/wheel
bolt on QR skewer (halo hex key or similar) - only need front
34t 104bcd chainring


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

[HR][/HR]Have:
Black Medium Karate Monkey, 2011 with canti & disk capabilities, frame & fork.
Exiwolf 2.3 29er tires, lots of life left!
Salsa Woodchipper bars, size 46.

Want:
CX steel frame & fork, small size(49 or smaller).
Salsa small Cowbells, or small Woodchippers.

Looking to go cross SS instead of 29er SS.

EDIT FOR SOLD/traded/gone. Thanks gents!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Looking to go cross SS instead of 29er SS.


Isn't that what the Straggler is for?

Don't have a CX, but do have a 16" Inbred 26er frame that fits CX wheels/tires.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, Straggler-esque is what I am looking for. Switching parts over, so it is technically a 700c build. I know, po-TA-to, po-TAH-toe.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

HAVE: Paul Word High Polish (chrome/silver) 32h rear hub


WANT: Equivalent in a 28h variety, but may be open to any equal quality hub in a 28h variety.


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Got impatient and bought everything


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Have: 17T Surly cog
(2) Kenda Nevegal 2.35 x 29 with 75-80% life left

Want: 18 T Niner or other wide base AL cog- not Surly


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Updated list Oct 2013*

HAVE:
- 17t ACS Claws freewheel
- USE SX suspension seatpost, 27.2mm x 370mm, scratches on back, about 200mm for insertion, medium MCU springs, black
- Salsa Shaft seatpost, 27.2mm x 400mm (IIRC), black
- (2) XT front hubs, 32h, silver (rough, could use a rebuild), w/o skewers
- LX front hub, black, 32h
- 26" DT XR 4.20 disc rim, black
- Sette headset HeadLock, black cap
- Easton EA50 Stem 08 25.4, 120mm, 6 Degree, black
- 16t & 17t x 3/32 Soma thread-on track cogs, silver
- (2) Shimano XT rear hubs m750 & m752, silver, w/ skewers
- (2) Chariot rear extra long skewers, black

WANT:
- 20" alloy rims, 32h (2)
- 9-speed Shimano Mega9 rear shifter, LX/XT level (M580 or M750)

JMJ
Hillsborough, NC


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have: 
90's Ritchey Steel Cyclocross fork. Canti mounts 395 atc will fit 2" wide tire. Black 1" threaded with 5 1/4" steerer
OEM SS cassette 29er QR wheel. Sealed Bearing. Nothing special.
FSA Carbon 27.2 post will have to check on length- trade for post of other material. carbon doesn't fit the steez
Tioga Power Block 26x2.1 tire for street/DJ/BMX/commuter duties. Almost new.

Want:
25.4 Mustache Bars preferably with some drop to them
27.2 Quality seatpost non-carbon


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Have:
M960 unmodified crankset and bottom bracket (no rings)

Want:
M950/M952 crankset and bb


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a set of end caps that make a dt swiss 240 rear hub 142mm. I would like to trade the caps for a set that make a dt swiss 240 hub 135mm...either. QR or TA









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Truvative Stylo crankset. black, external BB, 175mm

want: similar crankset in 170mm.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

Surly Karate Monkey frameset. Medium and black. Great condition with WTB greaseguard headset installed.

Want:

Salsa El Mariachi Frameset. Medium. 2008 version with the EBB. No color preference.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Have: 

Syntace Vector Low rise 12* sweet, 10mm rise. Cut to about 720mm

Thomson X4 +/- 10 deg, black stem (reversible graphics), 100mm

Enve seatpost, 31.6mmx400 (zero offset), both sets of rail clamps (as new)

Specialized Phenom Pro 143mm saddle, black, new

Want:
Enve Sweep bar, uncut

Thomson X4 100mm 0deg, black stem

XTR or Magura Brakes

19T Chris King Cog

Syntace P6 Hiflex post 31.6x400mm
Niner RDO seatpost, 31.6x400


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Have:
Singlespeed wheelset 
OEM hubs w 20t cog
WTB speed disc rims
Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35 set up tubeless
True no hops or wobbles 


Want:

26x2.35 Maxxis Ikons
Specialized phenom 143
Specialized henge 143
whatever else you got throw it up


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Have: 

2 almost new (2 rides on both) Praxis Works 4-bolt chainrings - 33t and 32t
almost new Carver carbon 29er fork non-tapered, 465mm AC, 2 rides on it


Want:
similar chainrings but with 5-bolt 98mm spacing
similar carbon 29er fork, but with 490mm AC (will trade for a used fork, if it's higher in value) steer tube needs to be straight, and at least 7 1/2"


other parts I have:
Truvative Stylo crankset w/external BB - chrome, used, BB works but has lots of miles
1999 Koshi Saddle in great condition
black Kalloy 27.2 seatpost in great condition
26" WTB SpeedMaster SS wheelset with Paul hubs in great condition (18t cog & old WTB tires included)
Brooks B17 Apple Green, mounted but never ridden
Avid 1D-25 brakes & Avid SD-1.9 L levers

J.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow....2 hours later.....Edited for previously traded bits thanks gents!


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

deleted


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

have
2 bonty 29-4 tires (called XR-4 now). Some hard miles but at least 75% of life remaining
some cogs in new / like new condition (surly 19/20, endless 19, niner 21, hbc 21)
2 kenda karma 29 x 2.2 tires with minimal tread wear, some stans residue
at least 2 160 mm avid rotors
1 tugnutt
Problem Solvers 31.8 seat post collar w/ threads for rack, brand new
XTR vbrake calipers

want:
aluminum cogs
decent 29er suspension fork, 80-100 mm QR + 1 1/8th steerer
white industries freewheel, any size, especially 17t
WI eccentric hub, non disc preferred
bolt on QR skewer (halo hex key or similar) - only need front


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

HAVE:

- Salsa Short and Shallow drop bar, 31.8, 44cm. Good used condition. 
- Salsa Moto Ace 17 degree flat bar, 25.4, 660mm. Good used condition. 
- Ritchey Pro stem, black, 31.8, 90mm, 30 degrees. Excellent used condition. 
- Dimension stem, silver, 26.0, 120mm, 35 degrees. Brand new. 
- Felt Superlite stem, 31.8, 120mm, 7 degrees. Good used condition. 
- Felt Superlite seatpost, 27.2x250(?). Good used condition. 
- Felt Superlite saddle, hollow steel rails. Good used condition. 
- WTB SST aftermarket saddle, steel rails. Good used condition.
- WTB Rocket V saddle, steel rails. Good used condition. 
- Surly stainless steel chainring, 33t, 5-bolt, 94bcd. Good used condition.
- Surly stainless steel chainring, 35t, 5-bolt, 110bcd. Good used condition.
- Surly stainless steel seatpost clamp, 30.0, silver. New.

WANT:

- 10-speed Shimano Shadow Plus rear derailleur
- 10-speed Shimano cassette
- 10-speed Shimano rear shifter
- 104bc 34t wide/narrow chainring
- 10-speed chain
- V2 Salsa Fargo fork

May be willing to add cash on my end...


----------



## jharness (Feb 21, 2008)

What size 28h rim do you want?


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

Have:
Rock Shox SID race suspension fork, used but recently serviced and works well.
Shimano XTR rear derailler, maybe 5 rides on it.
XTR shifters and v-brakes, the kind where the brake levers are the shifters, used but works well. 
LX front derailler, used. 
Will supply pics if needed.

Want:
Used or new rigid carbon fork, needs to fit a 27.5 (around 425mm axle to crown)


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

jharness said:


> What size 28h rim do you want?


If you were responding to me, I am looking for a 28h hub of quality like my Paul Word.


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

I NEED A NEW FRAME!!! Mine just got the fisher rig crack. 

So I need an L or XL SS able frame - What you got?

I have to trade -
Blue 1 1/8 King Headset
Black King Headset (old old old)
Race Face Turbine 2013 2 rides 175mm 104
Hope Mono Mini Pro (gunmetal) Brakes and 183+160 floating rotors Super light
XTR Shadow Plus GS Rear Derailleur and SLX 10 shifter
9sp XTR 970 derailleurs and shifters
XTR 950 V brakes
Old School Black and Silver avid ultimate levers
22t Purple Endless Cog
24t Silver Endless Cog
23t Orange 2 piece Homebrew cog
29er Ikon with 4 rides
29er Vulpine, wolverine, racing ralph, aspen
X9 10 speed carbon mid cage rd
36t Race face ss ring
Kona Wah wah
Gold Kona Jack ****

Only looking to trade towards a frame. Could also add some cash.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

MarcusSommers said:


> I NEED A NEW FRAME!!! Mine just got the fisher rig crack.


If you are the original owner Trek will warranty it. I have heard sometime they don't even ask for a receipt if you happen to not have one.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want: steel cyclocross/ touring fork w/ canti mounts. must have at least 230mm of steerer tube. non-tapered.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Have:

Answer Protaper 720AM Handlebars (Excellent condition)
Surly 17t SS Cog (Excellent condition)
Blackspire Monoveloce 34t 104bcd (Used but plenty of life left)
Shimano SLX Left Front 3 spd shifter (Never used brand new)
Shimano SLX Front Mech. E type BB mount (Used lightly, excellent condition) 
Salsa 35mm (34.9) Black QR seat post clamp (Slight cable rub from dropper but barely used)
Salsa 35mm (34.9) Black nonQR seat post Clamp (Same as above)
Forte SS chain tensioner (Brand new never used)

Want:
WTB Thinline DEVO or Silverado Seat
Saint 10 spd Shifter
ODI grips or similar quality
30.9 Seatpost (Something decent)


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Great trade with Jayson44! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah, thanks Zach! likewise...very good trade.



updated:

Have a 18t cog

Want a 20t cog

J.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

HAVE
Shimano xt crank 175mm and bottom bracket with new 32t chain ring

Want
White industries 175mm crank


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Custom mango stuff and Redline Monocog 29er*

*Have:*

Custom mango ano'd Thomson and Avid stuff:

Thomson Masterpiece clamp
Thomson X4 stem clamp (31.8)
Avid 160mm adapters, front and rear
Bar plugs
Cable clamps

These were ano'd to match King mango

and

Redline Monocog 29er frameset, size small, with Karate Monkey fork and FSA headset

I bought the frame as NOS from an LBS a couple months ago, had it framesavered, built it, and rode it like twice. Just no need for it now that I have a Blackbuck. From is from a trade with Alex here on the forum (good guy!)

Bontrager Duster Tubeless (TLR) wheelset, SS specific, 29er. Comes with skewers and Bontrager / Kenda tires set up with Stans.

Shimano Deore brakes, current generation, used once, uncut hoses

Thomson 100mm X4 stem, 0 rise.

Middleburn SS crank with Uno chainring, 175mm arms, and crank bros titanium BB.

*Want:*

Shimano SS crankset with BB

10-speed stuff (I know, sorry!)

Fatbike crank (not Truvativ)

Small CX frame and fork. I would love a 48cm Double Cross or a 46-50cm Cross Check.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:

2 Thomson seatposts: 250mm and 350 mm. Both with zero setback, 27.2mm diameter, black

Want:
Ss wheel(s), 29"
Brakes
steel CX fork with canti mounts
Other random cool stuff


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Edit: Got what I wanted.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Reposting....


----------



## pinkston32 (May 31, 2011)

Have:
Homebrewed Components Titanium 80 bcd 36t chainring (brand new, HBC stopped making Ti parts, fits XX, other double cranksets)
Velocity Blunt 29 front wheel, black everything except silver spoke nipples (great condition) 
2 Duro Gremlin XC 29x2.2 tires (brand new in package, same tire as the Origin 8 Captiv8er)
For non-SS'ers:
Shimano M970 SGS long cage 9 speed rear derailleur (great condition)

Want:
29er rim or wheel (598-606 ERD, lightweight, Stan's ZTR Crest or similar preferred)
104 bcd narrow/wide ring (34t preferred but also will take 36t)
Grippy, flat pedals (reasonably lightweight ones preferred)
Decent direct mount front derailleur
Shimano shadow rear derailleur inner cage or complete cage
10 speed cassette, 11-32 or so
Very inexpensive 29er or CX frame, best with cheap wheels
Stuff that needs fixing
Any other good parts


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Have 
Redline monocog custom build
frame has v brake bosses shaved off a its powder coated silver vein stock black fork.
silver chris king headset
shimano xt crank and bottom bracket
thomson seat post
avid bb7 brakes 160mm rotors
stock stem,bars,seat and wheels
that parts listed above I would like to keep with the monocog to keep it complete.

salsa wood chipper bars
cane creek drop v brake levers
selle anatomica titanico x
avid ultimate brake levers 



want 
jones loop h bars
white industries crank 175mm
revelate designs triangle frame bag size medium or other bags 
salsa fargo v2 fork
brooks swift


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

ADV said:


> Have
> thomson seat post


details?


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> details?


Thomoson seat post goes with the monocog. Sorry


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have

Bontrager RL front wheel

Shimano SLX Rear Derailleur

2001 Gary Fisher Procalaber

Gary Fisher Opie, Mullet and Bitter Frames

Multiple Chainrings

Carbon Bars of different sizes

Tons of other things



Want

Salsa Woodchipper Bars
Single Speed Wheelset
g2 fork
Road Shifters
30mm derailleur front derailleur
bar end shifters
mechanical brakes
Shimano or similar bottom bracket


----------



## Wo Show (Oct 2, 2012)

Have:
17" Redline Monocog frame and Fork, frame, matte green, for 26" rims.

Want:
Small (14-15)Redline Monocog, or other small single speed frame for 26" rims.
26" inch disc wheel set.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Parts for trade*

*Here are a few things I have for trade: I'll update as I find more stuff.*
Surly 33t 104bcd 








Sram spider 39/26t rings. Works on GXP and BB30








Specialized MTB Comp shoes sz.44















Shimano XT rear derailleur, front derailleur, front shifter, rear shifter 2x10








WTB Weirwolf 2.5 new style








Looking for: 
*Direct mount single speed rings 30,32,34t
Flat carbon bars over 700mm
single speed chain
anything else you might have.*


----------



## flsammyfm (Jul 6, 2013)

Have: 22T Endless Cycles cog, natural (silver) finish

Need: 16T or 17T cog. Would prefer similar quality, but not brand-particular.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Traded


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

crazybeach said:


> Carbon Bars of different sizes


Any Flat bars 680ish?


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

austinTRON said:


> Any Flat bars 680ish?


Crankbrother Cobalt 11 685 almost new


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Have:

Paul WORD SS wheelset - 26er, rim brake only, black hubs. VERY low miles. silver WTB rims. has an 18t freewheel on it.
Carver Carbon 29er fork - 6 rides on it, 465mm AC, straight steer tube cut around 7 3/4"

want:
I'd like a 29er suspension fork, 100mm, straight steer at least 7 1/2" long. willing to trade both the above items for a nice fork.

J.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

goners!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Have:
- 17t ACS Claws freewheel
- USE SX suspension seatpost, 27.2mm x 370mm, scratches on back, about 200mm for insertion, medium MCU springs, black
- (2) XT front hubs, 32h, silver (rough, could use a rebuild), w/o skewers
- (1) LX front hub, 32h, black, w/o skewer
- 26" DT XR 4.20 disc rim, black
- Easton EA50 Stem '08 25.4mm x 1-1/8", 120mm ext x 6° rise, black
- Bontrager Race Lite stem, black, 120mm ext x 7° rise, 25.4mm x 1-1/8"
- (2) Shimano XT rear hubs m750 & m752, silver, with 1 skewer
- (2) Chariot rear extra long skewers, black
- Forte SS chain tensioner kit with stamped steel cogs
- Shimano Deore left & right shifters (3x9), black, M530??

Need:
- Shimano M750 or M580 right shifter, 9-speed
- pair of 20" x 32h alloy rims (for 406mm bead tires)

Thanks - JMJ


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

have :
salsa bend 2 17 degree bar (new)
salsa bend 2 23 degree bar (new)
carver titanium pry bar 9 degree uncut and used for about 100 ish miles

Want: 
salsa promoto flat 17 degree carbon or aluminium uncut with a 31.8 clamp


----------



## Captain Bob (Mar 26, 2007)

*Soul Cycles Dillinger 18in wanted*

Looking for another Dillinger frame. Medium 18in. Looking for Gen3 or Gen4 model. Thanks


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

wanted: threaded FG cog in 17, 18, or 19t.

I have tons of random stuff to trade. Lemme know what you are looking for.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

"SWAP" thread, people, SWAP. Not WTB or FS. Please put up legitimate trade items.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have previously posted tons of stuff i have for trade. Do i need to repost the list again?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updated


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

have a small karate monkey frame/fork (new style, black) and a small niner one9 frame (scandium, new EBB2, niner green, some scratches on chainstay, no dents)

looking to trade either for a 50cm cross check frame/fork (don't care about color)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

traded


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasquatch: have a Marin fixed/freehub hub. It has a standard lockring/track hub interface on one side and a short freehub on the other. No disc rotor option though.

Alex: i have a Selle Italia C2 i moght trade for that Tomicog.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking for a fixed/disc hub specifically, thanks though!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

Raleigh XXIX fork (490mm A/C length). Silver
On One Mary bar (Black, 25.4 clamp)
Ragley Carnigie bar (31.8 clamp, 620mm width)
Toaster Strudels (Strawberry). Essential source of nutrition for SS'ers.

Want:

Thomson seat post 27.2 (straight). Preferably 250mm length and black.
38T or 40T 130bcd SS ring
Ergon small grips (or Specialized equivalent)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Have: 180mm Race Face Turbine in silver. 110/74

Want: Race Turbines in black, 94 bcd would be fine.


----------



## mtnbiker831 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have: 
Thomson 31.6 layback seatpost in black. Good condition. Cut at 12.5" (seat rail center to bottom of post)
Raceface 34t red narrow-wide chainring. 100 miles or less on it. 

Want:
Thomson 31.6 straight seatpost in black
32t ss chainring in black


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Have:
FSA Maximus SS specific cranks 104bcd (arms only, no BB)
12-36 PG1050 Cassette BNIB
X.9 low clamp top pull front Der BNIB
PG 1071 chain BNIB
Ritchey 27.2 400mm seat post
Specialized 27.2 350mm seat post (new take-off)
Fox F29 G2 ~7" steerer, needs new seals
Redline steel, disc 29r fork ~7.5" steerer

Want:
Middleburn RS-8 typeX crankset
Middleburn spiderless chain rings
XTR Trail brakes
Chris King cogs


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

PM sent



mtnbiker831 said:


> Have:
> Thomson 31.6 layback seatpost in black. Good condition. Cut at 12.5" (seat rail center to bottom of post)
> Raceface 34t red narrow-wide chainring. 100 miles or less on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 104 bcd spider for xtr 950 series cranks,a shimano bb-m952 bottom bracket , hbc 32t sram spiderless ring that was red and i stripped the color off .its a decent job but not the greatest..works perfect.I would like to trade for a some large volume 29er tires. Something with a not very aggresive tread pattern like a racing ralph .no exiwolfs though already have a set.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a fox f 29 g2 replaced upper seals last year. 

Want 
Hydraulic discs (non avid)


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

*Have:*


Shimano SF-MX30 16t Freewheel

New Truvativ 32mm Stem

Truvativ 65mm Stem

New 7 & 8 Speed Cassettes

Hunt Wilde MXF Grips Black

BBG Bash guard 39t Anodized Blue

Shimano XT M730 175mm Crankset

Shimano Deore MT60 175mm Crankset

Barely Used BB7 Brake & Rotor with Organic Pads

Slightly used BB7 pads

Avid Juicy 3 front brake, cable & lever

*Looking For: *


Shimano XT M730 165mm Crank Arms

Shimano XT M730 170mm Crank Arms

Open to any trades.


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Have:

E13 High mount Chain guide with fittings for 30mm and 34.9 seat tubes

Easton EC90 31.8 Carbon Flatbar 590mm Wide (Used 3 times)

Bontrager Race Light 80mm Stem 31.8 Clamp and 7 degree rise

29x2.3 Specialized Ground Control C9

29x2.1 Specialized Ground Control C7 

Need:

29x2.2 Maxxis Icons or Racing Ralphs

Chinese carbon Saddle or WTB Silverado


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a used cyclocross frame to build as a single speed. I have several things to trade including a Fisher 29er frame.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Edit


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Have:
*XTR 985 Trail Pedals-surface wear
*Hope SS/Trials hub (bolt-on) laced to MTX 33 with DT 2.0/1.8/2.0 Competitions with DT Pro-Lock Alloy nipples (hex). All black. No cog or spacer kit, I still need them-good condtition
*XTR 985 Trail crankset-surface wear; I have the Hope IBR in 32T, black; as well as totally unused XTR chainrings that it came with.
*DT 240 10mm RWS laced to Pacenti DL31 with DT 2.0/1.8/2.0 Competitions with DT Pro-Lock Ally nipples (hex). All Black. XTR cassette if you're interested.

Want:
*Giant STP sized large. Some f*****s stole mine. I want another. Or a Transition BLT. Frame only is OK. 
*XT or Zee brakes.


Steve


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have: Thomson 31.8, 80mm 0 deg stem in silver in superb condition. 

Want: Thomson 31.8, 90mm 0-10deg stem in silver in superb condition. Won't take any other variation as trade. Thanks.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have :
a set of Continental Grand Prix s 700/25 less than 5 miles as they rub my road frame
Easton monkey light carbon bar has some scratches good for a commuter
26" v brake wheels
front shimano road wheel
105 crank set and bb
road bars 

want:
a cross/touring frame with canti brakes size med or 56/54 for winter commuter
hit me with other ideas

y does my post not show on the last page but in the second to last middle?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have :
a set of Continental Grand Prix s 700/25 less than 5 miles as they rub my road frame
Easton monkey light carbon bar has some scratches good for a commuter
26" v brake wheels
front shimano road wheel
105 crank set and bb
road bars 

want:
a cross/touring frame with canti brakes size med or 56/54 for winter commuter
hit me with other ideas


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

...:thumbsup:


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Trading my troll for a cx. Medium frame.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Have

- Sram XX1 Crankset BB30 175mm Q156 - used

- Specialized carbon low rise bar - used

- Specialized 27.2 alloy seat post - brand new take off
- Specialized Henge saddle (black and red) - brand new take off
- Specialized Alloy stem 60mm 6 degree rise, 31.8 clam - brand new take off
- Specialized Alloy stem 90mm 6 degree rise, 31.8
- Shimano Hydraulic Brakeset Front and rear XT Levers > SLX Calipers - used

WANT

- 1x10 drive train (shifter, cassette, Deraileur)
- 13T, 14T or 15T Single Speed Cog
- beer
- watcha got?


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

SRAM GXP crank with removable spider, 175mm arms

28T MRP Bling Ring

Want:

SRAM GXP crank with removable spider, 170mm arms


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Have:

Fox F29 100mm G2 suspension fork, 1 1/8" steerer, just back from an overhaul at Push Industries tunes for 190lb rider, steerer tube is about 7.5", I have to measure exactly.

Surly Mr. Whirly crank, silver 175 arms, silver BB cups, 68/73 spindle, 100mm spindle, 58/94 BCD spider, 32t & 34t titanium direct mount chainrings for above crank made by Experimental Prototypes, sweet setup!

Old Kelly rigid 29er fork, canti mounts, black, very good condition, 435mm A-C.

Waltworks rigid segmented fork, black, disc only, 475mm A-C, paint pretty beat up but works great.

Want:

Direct mount chainrings for SRAM GXP cranks, titanium would be awesome!

Hope, DT, etc rear hub

29er 35mm wide carbon rims

Jones Loop bar

Thanks!


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a few stems I'm no longer using. Id like to trade for a 70mm 31.8 bar clamp stem.










From left to right and all are for 31.8 bars:

90 mm Ritchey +\- 6
100mm scor mkII +\-7
90 mm fsa slk +/-6 or 7
Edited* silver ritchey is traded
90mm fsa with carbon fsa polished +\- 6or 7
Edited* salsa stem is traded

Ideally id like a Thomson x4 or race face .if I'm short on my end I'd trade multiple stems or offer another part I may have to make it even.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: Salsa Bell Lap bars. 26.0 clamp, includes shims to fit in a 31.8mm stem.

wanted:
interesting handlebars
chainrings
SS hub
seatpost with a little setback
"gas tank" frame bag (sits on top tube behind stem)
mini-v brakes
BB7 stuff.


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

Have-
Set of Avid BB7 brakes with Speed Dial Ti levers-cables/housings have 100 hours on them. Pads near new.

Bontrager SS specific crankset (175mm #SS6JAGS) smoke chrome with Truvativ Isis BB (BB-03-GPSL-113-68(E)/73). Cranks have wear on arms. Removable SPIDER. Would polish out to sweet shine. BB has 40 hours on it.
DT wheelset- 29 inch TK 7.1D rims with DT hubs. True and in decent shape. Good all mountain set or for a heavy rider.
Brand New Maxxis Ikon 26x2.2 60tpi. 

All parts have never been in rain, never seen a hose. 

Want:
Carbon bars, stem (90mm 6*ish 31.6), seatpost (27.2) 
Chainwheel-32t 104bcd light! 
Orange spoke nipples (alloy minimun 60 ct.)
Orange Velosolo cog spacer kit.
some kind of bad ass rear cog 19t for shimano type freehub.
Crank Bros Ti pedals or spindles
Stans crest 29
Light chain hopefully gold ano
Light bottle cages
Try me!

have pics of almost all stuff in my phone and check here regularly. PM!


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Have:
21t Andel (VeloSolo, not marked) steel cog - used not more than 100miles
Italian color VeloSolo spacers - used not more than 100miles
711 Salsa promoto aluminum bar 5degree sweep - used 2seasons
On-One hotbox stem - used few rides
On-One CNC QR Seatclamp 34.9 - used few rides

Want:
Shimano XT 786 rear derailleur


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

...<snip>


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a red salsa 28.6 post clamp.id like to trade it for a silver or black one the same size.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

...


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

relisted


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have: XT M770 175mm cranks

Want: XT M770+ 170mm cranks. Just the cranks, not the BB/chainrings, etc.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Have: Gone---27.2 Campagnolo seatpost short 180-200mm? raw Al 
steel 22T rear cog 
Shimano 16T freewheel (may need work kind of sticky)
Richey comp stem 90mm 6 rise 31.8 clamp 
black Thomson seatpost clamp 28.6mm black
brown ano QR seatpost clamp 32mm 
Shimano STX JIS crank arms 175mm
Shimano m647 spd clipless pedals 
Cane Creek 200T brake levers missing one thumb pad.
SKF JIS 68mm 110 bottom bracket. 
steezy blue vintage kore front wheel QR
Green King and black cane creek 1 1/8 headset cap.
KMC K710 1/2 1/8 1 speed chain
Selle San Marco BONTRAGER Ti Saddle (no rips but older)

Want:
avid bb7 disc 
Salsa or Thompson seatpost clamp 31.8 / 32 black or green ano
Salsa woodchiper bars
Surly open bars 
Salsa bend 2 bars
V2 Salsa fargo fork 
White Ind duo freewheel 20/22
Salsa anything cage
Ragley Carnegies bars
On One mary bars

excellent trade with AlexCuse!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*nevermind, sorted.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Another excellent trade with AlexCuse!

Have:

Paul WORD hub laced to Velocity P35 29er rim with White Industries 19T freewheel

Redline Monocog 29er frame, small, with Surly fork and FSA headset

Want:

Nice road / CX wheels


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have- rebuild kit for 32mm Rock Shox forks, new in package. let me know what fork you have and I will check if this rebuild kit forks for you.

want- big fistful of 293mm spokes. I am building a second wheelset and I need 293mm spokes all around.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have:
Rock Shox Recon Silver TK 100mm, 15mm thru, Tapered steerer
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 crankset 175mm
Giant Connect Riser Bar
Giant Connect 110mm stem, 8 degree
Giant P-XC 2 wheelset
Salsa Lip-Lock seatpost collar 30.0mm Pewter
Shimano XT 10 speed long cage derailleur
Shimano Deore 10-speed shifter
MRP Chain Guide, seat tube camp type.


Want:
SRAM XX1, XO1, or XO crankset
20 and/or 21 tooth blingy cog
Rock Shox Reba or SID 120mm travel, 15mm thru, tapered steerer.
hookers and blow


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
18t White Industries Trials

Want:
Endless/Rennen Cog 20t/18t
Nice spacer kit
Fat bike frame (medium)
Arch EX black 32h 29er rim

Will trade my WI trials for two high end cogs of each size 20t/18t


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

Have: sotto voce mango chris king 1 1/8 headset, excellent condition
Raceface 34t single ring 104 in blue
Raceface 36 lightweight bash guard 104 in blue
Mango salsa 30.0 seat clamp

Want: purple king or cane creek 110 headset 1 1/8
Purple 30.0 seatclamp 
Purple!


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have:
Arch 29er wheels rear 240 front ztr3.30
Kona jake frame top tube is 55-56
Take off avid elixer brake set

Want:
TRP or pauls cx brakes
Nice set of cx wheels
Cx frame with a top tube of 53ish ss dropouts would be awesome



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

long shot but:

Have:
Magura SRAM Matchmake compatible MT- Clamps
14t CK wide-base cog
NIB - OEM - takeoff 29'er Specialized Crave wheelset with skewers. Never even test ridden
NIB - X9 Spider with 120 BCD and new rings 42T (can't recall the small ring)


Want
Magura standard MT- Clamps
Nice 90mm MTB stem 0 or +/- 5deg rise (like PRO XCR, EA90, WCS)
RWS Skewer


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Have:*
Paul WORD Disc hub black (C9)
Shimano LX cranks (c6) (just cosmetic scratches)
115mm 10deg Thomson Elite X4 black 25.4mm stem (c8)
WTB Bronson Race 29x2.2 set (c9)
Shimano XTR Chainrings (came off a M970 hardly ridden) (c8)
Shimano XTR BB (c8)
Salsa Lip Lock Red 30mm

*Want:*
Fat bike frame (medium) (prefer local on this, live in Minneapolis)
Arch EX black 32h 29er rim
Ergon GP2
Niner RDO fork Arctic White/Black (prefer local)
Shimano XT brake pads *x2* with or without fins Resin or Metallic(Shimano XT BR-M785)
Cannondale Carbon Save seatpost 27.2x400mm

Updated above with other items


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have
2014 Sram XX brakes pair

Want
New gen shimano xtr brakes


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

<snip>

AlexCuse is a stand up tradin' mofo... thanks, dood


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anybody have a cx bike/frame with an ETT of 53cm-ish.if it had a way to tension a chain for ss use that would be a bonus.I have a 2012 lefty carbon 29er, some arch 29er wheels with a 240 rear hub and a ztr front hub a project 321 steer tube for 44mm or taper headtubes and an arch 29er wheel with a lefty hub t .I got some other small parts also.shoot me a pm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenz (Jul 17, 2009)

Have New in package El Mariachi 12 x 142mm Maxle swing plates for Alternator dropouts. Maxle thru-axle included...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

murf99 said:


> Does anybody have a cx bike/frame with an ETT of 53cm-ish.if it had a way to tension a chain for ss use that would be a bonus.


not sure if this is what you were looking for, but the On-One Pompino is only $170. you can sell some of those parts and easily get enough for one of these: On-One Pompino Frame 2012


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

Have:
29er rigid carbon fork, alu straight Steerer, A-C = *485 *mm
MKM 35 Rigid Carbon MTB Fork | On - One

Need:
29er rigid carbon fork, alu straight Steerer, A-C = *465 *mm


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

haha thanks for the trade love. takes two to tango.

Have:
on-one carbon fork. the old one with aluminum crown/steerer/dropouts, I think around 470 A-C, 47mm offset. stickers lost.
bontrager 29-4 tires. Some stans residue, probably at least 75-80% tread remaining. Sealed up fine tubeless for me (better than my current tires actually)
Black XT skewers
Problem solvers seat post clamp with rack mount
Some 27.2 seatposts - 330mm or so bontrager, 240mm thomson straight, 240mm thomson setback (all black)
34t white industries chainring - black
drive side white industries crank arm - 175mm, raw aluminum

Want 
White industries fixed cogs/freewheels
17t (and smaller?) Cassette cogs
22t cassette cog
94 BCD ss chainring - 36 or 38t preferred
Crank bros pedals
a decent 80-100 mm 29er suspension fork with a good deal of straight steer tube remaining (7" or so)
9 speed cassette, 11-32 or 11-34
9 speed shimano compatible barend shifter


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Interested in the cx stuff.pm sent

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> long shot- looking for some Problem Solvers Travel Agents.
> 
> (putting standard v-brakes on a bike with drop bars and I like my brake levers/ don't want to have to re-wrap the bars after buying different levers.)


I think I just found one in the parts bin. I'll PM you for address.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

murf99 said:


> Have:
> Arch 29er wheels rear 240 front ztr3.30
> Kona jake frame top tube is 55-56
> Take off avid elixer brake set
> ...


What are the details on your wheels and the frame??

I have two wheelsets that may be of interest:
DA 7700 28 hole hubs lace to TB25's with revolution spokes. These would come with a nearly new set of speciallized trigger tubies.

DT/hugi 240 32 hole hubs laced to campy omega clinchers. Not sure what the spokes are. this is an old build that saw very little use.

I'm most interested in your wheels and especially if the front hub can be converted to 15mm.

Other stuff that I have:
White Brothers Rock Solid 29r fork. straight alloy steerer. disc only. unsure of length (I'd guess 165ish mm) fits a medium niner with spacers. 
rigid 4130 29r fork from raliegh XXIX. Straight steerer tube, 165mm. Red.
Fox F29 RL 80mm straight 185mm steerer 9mm dropouts
3T Doric carbon post 30.9 x 400 straight. new in package.
M960 crankset modified for Singlespeed only.

I'm looking for a fork with tapered steerer tube. could go high end rigid or fox 100mm. 15mm or 9mm dropouts. I'm also interested in a high end 15mm front hub (DT 240 would be ideal) or possibly full wheel. Also Looking for new style shimano brakes and XT or XTR dynasys drivetrain bits. let me know if you're interesting.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bshow pm sent...thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Have:
Shimano XTR M952 180mm cranks with BB and 34t chainring

Need:
SPD XT trail pedals
WBT volt saddle
27.2 seat post 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Have: Thomson Elite 27.2 setback post, 350mm, black.

Want: Thomson Elite or Masterpiece 31.6 setback, black of similar length.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have:

-Shimano XT SL-M770 front shifter
-Shimano Tiagra 12-28t 10spd cassette
-Sram Matchmaker X F/R pair
-Problem Solvers DMD adapter, 31.8mm clamp
-Surly 30.0 seatpost clamp black
-27.2mm posts of various lengths
-SPD cleats SM-SH51 (new)
-Specialized Riva 143mm saddle
-Specialized Purgatory and Ground Control 29x2.3 tires, brand new
-Yakima Sparetime bike rack
-Sram X7/X9 10-speed shifter/derailleur
-Salsa 34t chainring (~280 miles)


Want:

-80mm or 90mm Thomson stem (black)
-X9 Type 2 rear derailleur (med cage, 10 speed)
-11-36t 10 speed cassette
-BB7s
-Whatcha got?


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Sharing from the NorCal swap thread:
This too may be a long shot. I bought Deore XT M950 Octalink V1 cranks, before I realized that my bike has a Hollowtech V2 bottom bracket in it and that Octalink V1 BB's are hard to come by and not cheap. My hope is that you have one or the other and looking to trade; so that is:

Deore XT m950 for decent Hollowtech V2 cranks
OR
Shimano Hollowtech V2 BB for Deore XT m952 BB.

PM me if this is possible (willing to toss some cash into it if need be)

Help me actually get a MTB! (No more cross forever!)


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Last of the Mohicans:

Sunline VThree *25.4* bar 711mm w/Race Face Evolve XC 100mm stem
Salsa ProMoto 31.8 710mm


IMG_2053 by scc4, on Flickr

On the hunt for:

Flats - swanky & spin nice, but not boat anchors?
WIDE flat bar
75-95mm 31.8 stems


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Have
32 and 2 34 raceface single rings
ISCG Sram Xo chainguide
Assorted 31.8 handlebars

Want 
32 narrow wide


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Have :
Salsa woodchipper bar 25.4
Wtb dirtdrops 25.4
V-brake drop bar levers
Ritchey ea70 setback seatpost 27.2, lots of setback 
Titanium qr, front and back



Want.
27.2 carbon seatpost
Bartape
S/s chain 3/32
44t 110bcd chainring


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

My Niner Sir9 was driving me a bit nuts with some squeaks. Rather than try and do whack-a-mole, I picked up the new Biocentric 2 EBB. I've got the old one still, I don't need it. I'm willing to pass it on for shipping and a beer.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

...


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

mattbryant - I don't think 110bcd comes in 32t. I think some have made 33t clear, but smallest is 34T, usually. Just FYI.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

phsycle said:


> mattbryant - I don't think 110bcd comes in 32t. I think some have made 33t clear, but smallest is 34T, usually. Just FYI.


Good to know -- thanks. I've updated my list.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

mattbryant2 said:


> -N-Gear Jump Stop


Is on it's way


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Traded!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have: Midge Bar, Laserdisc 29er wheelset, '89 Bridgestone MB-4 complete. 

Want: Karate Monkey frame in 18" size with v-brakes.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone have some bmx stuff to trade for mtb/cx stuff? I miss skateparks.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Thomson X4 80mm stem, black, with ano gold faceplate
Hayes Prime Pro brakeset (front and rear), white and gold

Want:

Thomson X4 90mm stem, black, 10 deg rise, with black faceplate
Hayes Prime Comp, Expert, or Pro brakes (front and rear), black


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

...


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

And on a different note... Anyone have a 36-spoke SS 29 wheelset they might be willing to trade for a 36-spoke XT/Flow 29 wheelset?


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

Have: white industries eno eccentric disc hub laced to a stans crest rim with sapim CX ray spokes
Very low mileage, professionally built

Want: a light weight single speed rear wheel with a cassette style hub. Looking for something like a Chris king hub or industry nine hub laced to a Stans rim

PM me if interested


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

*Have*

Thomson Elite straight seatpost 30.9 x 367 used but really nice with typical marks

Thomson Elite straight seatpost 31.6 x 367 used but really nice with typical marks

Charge Knife saddle (black)

Charge Spoon saddle (brown)

18T Tomi Cog

Paul Love Levers black

HBC 32T Sram spiderless orange chainring aluminum (brand new)

*WANT*

Salsa Flip Lock 30.0 mm black or silver or pink

WTB Silverado Thinline saddle

Thomson 100mm 5 degree *25.4* clamp


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
Drivetrain
Shimano LX hub 9 speed NON-disc
Shimano Sora FD 9 speed
Shimano Tiagra RD 9 speed
Shimano XT crankset 180mm (no BB no chainrings)
Shimano Ultegra 10 speeed cassette (unsure on tooth range, needs a cleaning no lockring)

Pedals:
Shimano road cleats (brand new unopened)

Tires:
Panaracer 700x28c skinwall wire bead x2
Continental Race King 29x2.2 folding bead x1
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 x1

Accessories:
Shimano Tool box (fits in your water bottle cage)
XTR BB
XTR 160mm/140mm Ice Tech rotors CENTERLOCK

Want:
Schwalbe 29x2.15/2.35 Big Apple reflective sidewall x1
Decent mechanical front brake lever
Shimano Ice Tech 160mm 6 bolt rotor


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

BUMP.

Have:
- Thomson 27.2 layback post, 330mm. Pretty much pristine. Comes with bag!
- SRAM X9 Type 2 Medium Cage. Brand new, in (lightly damaged- I got excited!) box. Was mounted but never had a chain run through it. Decided to use a short cage instead.
- Titec Ti Flat bar. 25.4 clamp. Not sure on the length, its pretty narrow but has never been cut. Have an adapter to fit a 31.8 clamp, too.

Want:
- Thomson Elite or Masterpiece 31.6 setback post, 330mm or similar. 
- Something interesting?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I have:
30.9x350 masterpiece post - black
30.9x400 3T doric carbon post. I'd trade either of these for a similar post with setback. The blacker the better

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Want: 

Surly 1x1 frame, size small

Have:

Stan's Flow 26er rims, white, used
Shimano SLX 1x10 drive train, current generation, brand new
28h Bontrager Rhythm Elite OSB rims (I have three, all brand new)
Velocity / XT front 29er wheel - Blunt SL rim with XT hub - brand new
Bontrager SS hub, 32h, used


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:

*FMF BMX chain*- never used









*Crank Bros 5050X pedals*. loose ball bearings, recently overhauled the bearings. kinda heavy.









*San Marcos Ischia "Bioaktive" saddle*









want:
Shimano hydros
short seatpost with set-back
mid or long cage RD, 9 speed
narrow-wide 32t chainring
CX-sized 110BCD chainring (39-42t?) or a 36/46 combo
SPD pedals with some support, like Shimano 530s


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Have:
Older Monty 221 Mod Trials bike
New Bontrager 29 Race Front wheel 9mm QR
Used but good Bontrager 26 Race Rear 135 QR
Easton EA70 Stem 120mm
Bontrager Race Lite Stem 110
FSA 2X9 Afterburner Cranks Used - rings worn
Good condition Trek Top Fuel 69er Frame - ready to go

Want:

New Salsa Pepperjack grips
MTB/DJ Seat
27.2 Seat Post
Surprise me?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a set of black Velocity Blunt 35 29er rims laced to Hope Pro 2 6 bolt disc hubs .Black DT Swiss comp spokes with black dT Swiss brass nipples. Both hubs include American classic QR skewers and Avid 160mm rotors. Taped and valved for tubeless .

I'd like to trade them for a 100 mm 29er suspension fork with a straight 1 1/8th steer tube with at least 7.25" of steer tube.

Ideally a black F29 or Talas 95/120 but am open to other forks....holler if you're interested. Tires and cassette not included.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

...


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Have:

- Felt Superlight Cross saddle, excellent used
- Felt Superlight Cross 27.2x250 seatpost, excellent used
- Felt Superlight Cross 120x31.8x7deg black stem, excellent used
- Kalloy 120x25.4x7deg black stem, fine used
- Salsa 660x25.4x17deg flat bar, fine used
- Salsa 44cmx31.8 Short and Shallow drop bar, fine used
- Surly stainless steel chainring, 5-bolt, 110bcd, 35t, nice used
- Surly stainless steel seatpost clamp, 30.0, black, fine used
- Surly stainless steel seatpost clamp, 30.0, silver, unused
- WTB SST Race saddle, nice used
- Kenda Klaw XT 29x1.95 tires, front and rear set, excellent used

Want:

- Gray or silver v-brakes (two sets)
- Surly Tuggnut
- 700x32-35 Panaracer Paselas or T-Servs

Also...

I have a brand new set of WTB Nano Race 29x2.1 folding tires I am interested in trading for a set of higher-volume low-tread 29er tires. Old Weirwolfs, pretty please?

Thanks.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Carl Mega, thanks for the trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Have -- HBC Ti 34 x 102 excellent condition.

Want -- same in 32 tooth.

SPP


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have - 
bb7 calipers (pair)
Truvative Stylo Race flat bar, 31.8mm dia, 8deg back sweep, 600mm width
Easton ec70 composite flat bar, 5deg back sweep, 580mm width, 25.4mm dia
Easton ea30 seat post, 27.2mm dia
tektro v brakes (pair)
Misfit psycles stem, black
Redline chain tugs
FSA clear plastic bash guard
Dawes Deadeye frame with cranks, headset, fork, BB
Stock wheels from dawes deadeye

Want - 
Setback seatpost
90mm stem (31.8)
29 x ~2.1 tire (fast rolling, folding bead)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating below


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

HAVE:
Niner Carbon flat bar. Uncut at 710mm. 31.8 clamp. Red Niner logo.

WANT:
Carbon low rise bar. Around 700mm (720mm would be awesome.) 31.8 clamp.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

updating!

have:

*FMF BMX chain*- never used









*Crank Bros 5050X pedals*. loose ball bearings, recently overhauled the bearings. kinda heavy.









*San Marcos Ischia "Bioaktive" saddle*









FSA Smackdaddy BMX/DJ cranks. 22mm spindle with an Eastern "Euro" bottom bracket for standard threaded frames. should fit in any standard mountain bike frame with a 68mm BB shell. pretty heavy but very strong.










want:
BB7 stuff
short seatpost with set-back
mid-cage Shimano RD, 9 speed
SPD pedals with some support, like Shimano 530s
31.8 stem(s)
frame bags and accessories mounts (need a frame bag that fits in my 16" Karate Monkey)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Have:
Velosolo single speed hub spacer kit in orange color
It is brand new I just opened the plastic to see the actual color and didn't match my color scheme.

Want: 
Brand new sram 9 speed chain


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Salso Gordo 29 wheel*

Have:

Salsa Gordo 29er wheel, hub needs to be replaced as you can see. Will come as is with spokes/stan's yellow tape/stan's presta valve

Want:

White Industries Dos Eno
Surly Dingle Cog w/ lockring
36t or 38t single speed 104bcd chainring
NEW Schwalbe Big Apple 29x2.35


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

ACS Crossfire 22T freewheel, new in box. 
Thomson 27.2 silver straight post, used, cut to about 250mm. 

Want:
Cassette style wide-based SS cogs 15-19T
26er rigid fork with disk tabs


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Have:
New: Thomson Elite X4 stem, 110mm, 31.8mm, 0* rise
Used: Thomson Elite setback post, 410mm, 31.6mm, good condition
Used: Selle San Marco Aspide, cover is faded, padding is in great shape
Used: Selle Italia Flite (might be an SLR?), great condition
Used: Tioga Spyder, good condition, graphics wearing off

Want:
17t and 18t alloy cogs
34t 102 bcd chainring
Red ano freehub spacers


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Two bottle cages.one is red and the other is cracked and wont hold a bottle very well. Id like to trade them for a nice set of carbon 29er wheels with some sweet hubs like kings or 240's. To sweeten the deal I have a couple hex wrenches and a small piece of velcro.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

murf99 said:


> Two bottle cages.one is red and the other is cracked and wont hold a bottle very well. Id like to trade them for a nice set of carbon 29er wheels with some sweet hubs like kings or 240's. To sweeten the deal I have a couple hex wrenches and a small piece of velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm? Willing to split up? Would you cover shipping to AK on the red cage and velcro?


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Co-opski said:


> Hmmm? Willing to split up? Would you cover shipping to AK on the red cage and velcro?


I'll take the hex keys. I have someone else's fork oil for trade, will that work?


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

orion_134 said:


> I'll take the hex keys. I have someone else's fork oil for trade, will that work?


I'm interested in the fork oil. Trade for a pair of bibs with slight chamois staining and some Stans sealant? I lost the bottle itself so I've kept the Stans in a Ziplock bag for the last year. Seems to be in somewhat of a liquid state. I've had better offers than what I am proposing, so don't lowball me.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Lets talk serious trades here, like who wants this sweet cog I found in the bin


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll only take the Stan's if it has sealed the Ziploc bag. We all know those things leak. As for the bibs, you're a giant...so there's no way they'll fit without the chamois going up to my nipples. That may, however, keep the nipple chaff down in the winter. Sadly, I still only have my heart set on those A1an keys.



A1an said:


> I'm interested in the fork oil. Trade for a pair of bibs with slight chamois staining and some Stans sealant? I lost the bottle itself so I've kept the Stans in a Ziplock bag for the last year. Seems to be in somewhat of a liquid state. I've had better offers than what I am proposing, so don't lowball me.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

HAVE:

New in package 36t green Race Face ss ring, 104bcd

WANT:

32t or 34t ss ring, 104bcd


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry, I'm new on here I know.....but when I see a new post in this forum I check it out in the hope that I may find something I am looking for.....only to find crap like.... my left pocket has some lint that I would trade for a new bike posted. Really?


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm, I could use some lint. I'm really looking for right-pocket lint but I can make the left stuff work. I have some left over sense-of-humor oil I could trade you for it.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

What about belly button lint? Or the lint you can find between your toes? This is important information that changes the value greatly. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Have:
Brand New Sram XX1 Crankset 170mm 168Q for GXP

Want:
White Industries 30T or 34T ENO chain ring
Endless Bikes 18T,20T,22-25T cogs or other cogs in similar sizes 
Ti King Cage
other stuff?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
MRP BB mounted chainguide. Black bracket, white guide.
Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | 1x










Niner 32t SS ring, 104 bcd, black.
Generic front 32h QR disc hub, black.

Want:
short-ish 31.8 mm stem 80-90mm


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Traded some stuff. My broken cog is off the table, sorry folks.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 
1 Avid BB7 caliper/rotor/bolts/organic pads
Used on the road for 100 miles.

Rear single speed wheel from Schwinn Panther - formula hub

VeloSolo disc cog 16t 3/32" with spacers & bolts
Shortly used for road riding

Want: 

Compact road handlebars

Track Parts
- EAI cogs
- Shimano Dura Ace lockring
-130BCD Chainring
-

Specific Swap:
Phil Wood Bottom Bracket 110.5mm ISO

for

Phil Wood Bottom Bracket 103mm JIS


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

sent you a pm twigjumper


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Traded!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Have:

- 90mm Forte Pro 31.8 stem. Black. 111grams
- Wellgo SPD pedals in red.
- DuraAce 7800 cranks and BB
- Avid SD7 levers and v-brakes (with new salmon Kool Stop pads)

Want:

- Pair of Panaracer FireCross 700x45
- Steel 29er frame in medium (~18") size. Prefer vertical drops or track ends.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Also sent Twigjumper a PM. no response so far.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Traded.


----------



## jerry_164 (Apr 9, 2014)

Have: 
08 rock shox totem 180mm travel single crown fork. Coil sprung with mission control. 1 1/8 steerer. 500 miles. Comes with the 20mm thru axle. Can't get the bottom headset piece to come off so gonna leave it.. 


Want : 
Similar fork that is air sprung with 160+ travel. With 1 1/8 steerer.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have:
-Well used WI 20t
-Well used WI Trials 18t
-Cane Creek 110 headset, used but good shape, complete (no crown race), 1-1/8", Red

Need:
WI Trials 22t


Pictures tonight...


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Traded


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

WANT: Medium Bianchi steel singlespeed. MUSS, SASS, whatever. Prefer discs.

HAVE: 29er wheelset (Traildisc), 700x38 Schwalbe Marathon tires, On One Midge bars, Tektro v-brake dropbar levers.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Have:

-Hadley trials/ss disc hub - 108 POE (gold) x 36 dt double butted (black, crows foot) x sunringle xc rim (26" red) wheel - kind of a weird color scheme, I know. But fantastic hub and light wheel. Would be willing to take out the hub for the right offer.

-White Industries Eccentric Eno Disc x dt double butted (32) x sun ringle estate (rim brake compatible 33mm wide) rim Comes with 20t WI cog, 19t ACS claw and maybe a 17t dicta if I can find it.

-Chris King hubs (gold, 32h) (not single speed specific, came off my 10sp bike last). 135x9mm rear (freehub has visible marks from cheap cassette, but does not interfere with operation) and 100x9 front. Rear is convertible to 142x12 with appropriate axle kit as is the front to 15mm thru (not included). 

-Surly rigid instigator fork disc/v tabs - 450mm or something like that. Black. Very little use. At least 8.5" steerer.

Can't ride single speed anymore due to having formally broken my patella. I've had this stuff a few years and it needs to go.

Want: 
-Dirt jumper frame for dirt jumping (bike option maybe?) - not looking to do much street, so dual purpose djs like STP are not gonna cut it.
-DH rear hub of decent quality (150x12)
-Mavic ex823 rims
-Carbon DH handlebars (750mm+)
-XC cranks of good quality (SLX, XT?) 170-175mm. External BB only.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> - Cash money !


Flagged


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome trade with AlexCuse!


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Have:
Haro Mary SS, 18" Frame with fork and Chris King Headset
WTB 29" Laserdisc SS wheelset w/ 160mm and 180mm Avid Roundagon Rotors and QR's., No tires or tubes included
Bontrager Saddle
31.6mm Setback Seatpost
Truvativ Stylo Flat Bar, 700mm wide
Nashbar Saddle
Truvative Stylo SS Crankset w BB, 180mm arm length
Bontrager Stem, 105mm, 6 degree? Rise
(pics below)

Want:
XT Crankset 175mm (no rings needed)
Egg Beater 3's
Non-Surly cogs


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want: SS rear hub (32h, 135mm, disc)
short 31.8mm stem (75-80mm)

have:
old XT rd
MRP BB-mounted chain guide
Origin8 "Batwing" bars 31.8mmx660mm


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Have...

Niner Ti 22 tooth cog, mounted and removed, never ridden, like new with spacers, locking, and tin.



Want...30 tooth direct mount ring for XX1
???

SPP


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

Have:
Continental x king 29x 2.2 racesports. Mounted and ridden once.
Fizik gobi xm in black w/ mag rail.... Good shape.

Want: 
carbon disc cx fork 1 1/8
Fat fork and fat stuff


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Want:

SRAM GXP 170mm crankarms, prefer carbon but will take aluminum, must be direct mount compatible.
Origin8 Space Carbon bar
Jones bar

Have:

MRP 28t SRAM direct mount Blingring
Ritchey 33t dished titanium cog (From the 2x9 days)
Action Tec 36t titanium cog
Cheap, heavy 29er singlespeed wheelset (rear hub uses cassette style cogs)

Waltworks rigid 29er fork, 475 AC, disc, well used
Kelly rigid 29er fork, used once, canti brake, 435mm AC
WTB Singlespeed hub, 32h, new
Hope Mono Mini brakes, F & R, well used, will need bleed/service

Updated to remove a couple of items. Thanks SPP!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Want: 110bcd 34T Surly ring (or similar). Must be in excellent condition. 

Have: HBC gold 32T ring. 104bcd. Maybe 200 miles on it(if that).


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

29er


jharness said:


> What size 28h rim do you want?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

...


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Have:

New: Thomson Elite X4 stem, 110mm, 31.8mm, 0* rise
Used: Thomson Elite setback post, 410mm, 31.6mm, good condition
Used: Shimano Dura-Ace FC-7800 cranks, 175mm, guessing there's about 3k miles on them, no major nicks or wear
Used: Selle Italia Flite saddle (might be an SLR?), great condition
Used: Tioga Spyder saddle, good condition, graphics wearing off

Want:
Atomic Blue Niner RDO fork
XTR brake set
100mm 0* rise carbon stem
18T alloy/Ti SS cassette cog

Have pics of everything, just ask and if you don't want to trade I can pay cash.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SlowPokePete said:


> Have...
> 
> Niner Ti 22 tooth cog, mounted and removed, never ridden, like new with spacers, locking, and tin.
> 
> SPP


Swapped. Thanks, bikeny!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

SlowPokePete said:


> Swapped. Thanks, bikeny!


Back at you! added to your rep. as well, cause you deserve it!


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Have:
Formula R1 disc brakes (polished) w/160mm rotors - Front and Rear
Vassago Odis steel rigid disc 29er fork
66mm Syntace Flatforce stem
Paul component 175mm Mtn Crankset - Black

Want:
Ti handlebars
60-80mm stem
White Ind. Freewheels 16t, 17t, 19t, 20t
notubes alpha 340 32h rims


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Long shot!

Have: immatulate Manitou Tower Pro 80mm 29er fork. 1 1/8 steerer, 9mm qr dropouts, about 7.25" of steerer.

Wanted: similar 100mm fork.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

on another note, I just bought some new stuff. so:

have:
*Ritchey alu handlebar. 31.8 clamp, cut down a tiny bit from the original 720 mm to 710 mm/ 28 in. 5mm rise, so they look like "flat top" bars.

Bontrager RXL stem. 31.8 clamp, 7 degree rise, 100 mm length. black on black.

Origin 8 Batwing bars. 660mm wide, 31.8 clamp. bends are wrapped up in black handlebar tape.

wanted:

*SS-specific rear hub with disc tabs and 32h. I have a rim to lace it to, so some spokes would be terrific too if it's not a complete wheel, although getting just the right length might be a tall order.

*something awesome like wide alt bars or a switchblade comb.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all, 
I went back to 1x9 on my hardtail and am getting rid of the single speed conversion kit and Surly Singleator. The kit comes with a 16, 18, and a 20 cog, and includes spacers and lockring to be used on a regular hub. I paid about $85 for everything. I'll also throw in a single speed chain (will need a master link,) and the Surly wrench to adjust the Singleator. Stuff has about 60 miles on it, if that (it was just on a backup bike.)










Links to items online.

Surly Singleator Chain Tensioner > Components > Drivetrain > Chain Tensioners and Guides | Jenson USA

Gusset Single Speed Conversion Kit > Components > Drivetrain > Singlespeed Cogs and Freewheels | Jenson USA

Surly Singleator Wrench > Accessories > Tools > Wrenches | Jenson USA

I'm looking for a 710+ mm riser bar and shorter stem 70-80mm

Thanks!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

swapped my xx1 cranks with bikeny

thanks!!


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Traded!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

The_Aaron said:


> Maybe like a Maxxis Ikon 2.2 EXO ...


I have a pair of these tires but they are NOT exo. they have held up fine but I am now riding some gnarlier, fatter tires instead. they are very fast-rolling and set up well in tubeless mode.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Have: 

- 2013 Fox 34. 160mm, float, Kashima, CTD, FiT damper, 15mm thru axle. 8.75" of tapered steerer remaining. Nary a scratch on the lowers, stanchions are pristine.
- Road BB7s (no mounting hardware) and fresh TRP 160mm rotors. Thought about replacing the pads, bought new brakes instead.

Want:
- Carbon low-rise bar in excess of 740mm
- Carbon flat bar 680ish mm
- Thomson 31.6 straight post, black preferred
- Thomson 100mm stem for 31.8 clamp OR Easton Haven 100mm stem
- Rack and pannier set-up (waterproof panniers a plus)
- Something else I don't need


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Gone


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Have
Origin8 space offroad 2 bars
Coda square taper crank with 5 bolt surly s.s. 32t ring
E13 fatbike crank and bb 32t surly ring
Medium surly karate monkey sweet build fox fork thomson chris king. More details opon request. 
29er wheel set velocity blunt rims shimano xt hubs. 36 spoke with schwalbe marathon xr 700x50 tires.


Want 
Something green
Or a salsa colossal


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Have:
P2 29er fork. Black, BNIB, uncut steerer
Easton EA90 stem, 130mm, 0 degree rise
Ritchie 27.2 seat post
Specialized 27.2 seat post


Want:
Wide base SS cogs
Shadow Plus XT 10spd rear der
XT shifter pods


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

*WANT*
Yesspro ETR/B BB Chain Tensioner


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

HAVE:
Nukeproof Warhead 760mm wide 20mm rise aluminum handlebar 31.8 used twice (looks brand new)
Shamano XT steel/carbon 32t chainring 104bcd lightly used
27.2 Thomson Elite Setback black 330mm seatpost

WANT:
Thomson x4 60mm no rise 31.8 stem (black only)
27.2 Thomson Elite Straight black 330mm seatpost


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Have: 
1 Richey comp stem 90mm 6 rise 31.8 clamp 
1 Richey comp stem 90mm 25.4 I'll check rise tonight. 
1 black Thomson seatpost clamp 28.6mm black
1 brown anodized Bontrager QR seatpost clamp 32mm 
1 Shimano STX JIS crank arms 175mm
1 Green and 1 black King and 1 black Cane Creek 1 1/8 headset cap.
KMC K710 1/2 1/8 1 speed chain
Salsa Enabler fork and Tekro Aquila mechanical disc brake
Fat front wheel - Vicious Cycles Grateful Fat Sheba fat bike rim laced to a Surly 135mm rear disc hub for use in the Enabler fork avid 160 disc. 

Want:
Thompson seatpost clamp 31.8 / 32 black 
KS Lev 30.9 seatpost
White Ind duo freewheel 20/22
Salsa anything cage
Ragley Carnegies bars
On One Mary bars
160 XT RT86 or XTR RT99 centerlock disc rotors
Red KCNC centerlock disc rotor lockrings
Red token 12T Cassette Lockring
Avid Ultimate Speed Dial Brake Levers Black 
Surly Bud 120 
Specialized Ground Control 26x4.6


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:


34T White Industries SS chainring - NEW
34T White Industries SS chainring - well used
Surly Pugsley fork, offset, used

Want

Thomson 27.2 x 330 post, black


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

still looking for a single-speed disc rear hub. must be 32h.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

HAVE:
Nukeproof Warhead 760mm wide low rise aluminum handlebar 31.8 used twice (looks brand new)
Easton Havoc 750mm wide low rise ORANGE riser aluminum handlebar 31.8 used once (looks brand new)
Shamano XTR ti/carbon 32t chainring 104bcd lightly used
27.2 Thomson Elite Setback black 330mm seatpost
Graceful Fat Sheeba laced to Surly 32h SS hub with used Endomorph

WANT:
31.6 Thomson Elite Setback/Straight black 410mm seatpost
Ergon GX2 black or team green
Carbon flat bar 700mm width 9deg+ bend 31.8
Stans Flow or Salsa Gordo laced to 135mm rear hub DISC (prefer threaded style like Surly)
WTB Pure V Ti saddle/Sette Rev
X Fusion Hilo dropper post 31.6

Have pics upon request


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Subscribed.

How does the swap work?

Do we PM?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

yessir


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have:
BB7 mountain front and rear with rotors and levers
one BB7 road caliper
Salsa Cromoto Grande fork with 15mm thru axle and tapered steerer tube
Truvative Stylo 1.1 175mm arms with red annodized RaceFace 32T N-W ring
Giant P-XC 2 29" wheelset
Surly 21T cog, almost new
Stans No-Tubes Crest ZTR 29" rim, White
Brooks B5N saddle (same shape and design as the B-17N, from the 70's, in decent shape)

Want:
SRAM XX1, XO1, XO crankset
Chris King Inset 7 headset, Red (new or in like new condition)
Chris King GXP compatible BB, Red (new or in like new condition)
Shimano XT or XTR Race pedals. (in good condition)


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Removed
Decided to build it up for my niece


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Have:
Shimano XT 180mm crank (no rings no BB)

Want: 
Shimano XT 175mm crank


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a 29er wheelset. DT Swiss 240ss hubs, disc with rotors laced to Stans flow. 

Looking for an XL lenz Milk Money or around 4 greenbacks.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I have one 22t Surly cog, only ever used once.

I would like to trade it for a comparable 20t cog.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Spoken for


----------



## kdonks (May 27, 2005)

Want:
Looking to trade for a 29er frame, geared or ss, 23.5 to 24.5 ett. Prefer 1 1/8 headtube.

Have:
I have some things in the for sale section, including a beefy ss 26" wheelset

SS 26" Wheelset - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Garage Sale - Thinning out the parts box - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

Have 32 hole hub with 20mm thru axle not going to use, would trade for Thomson 27.2 black straight seatpost or?.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

HAVE:
Velocity Major Tom Wheelset Tubular
Velocity Hubs F/R 10spd
Black Rims, Black Spokes, Black hubs, Silver Nips.
Challenge Limus 33 WC Tires Pre-Glued with good life left.
BRAND NEW set of (2) Vittoria Cross EVO II 32c Tires.
Both could use a slight true and some cone wrenches on the hub, nothing major.

Shimano XT M770 Cassette
11-32T
~500mi on it. Tons of life left.

Thomson X4 Stem
100mm
0deg rise
Black
Perfect

SRAM Rival Crank Arms
Black
175mm
GXP
Want to trade for 170's. 

Vittoria Cross EVO Tubular Tires (x2)
BRAND NEW
32x700c
Full Black

Shimano XT M770 Chainring Set
Good Life Left
44-32-22 

Blackspire Mono Veloce SS Chainring 
34T 104BCD
Great Condition

Thomson Elite Stem
100mm
25.4 x 1-1/8
5deg rise.
Broken Face Plate..

Crank Brothers Candy C Pedals

WANT:
170mm CX cranks
King/DT/Velocity/Reynolds 700c wheelset
SRAM Apex/Rival build kit 
Cheaper 700c wheels, building commuter.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

needs cleanup


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Have tires, looking for cogs. 17, 19, and 20 steel or aluminum with wide base.

Ignitor 2.1 TR EXO condition 10 this tire has less than 50 miles in dirt
Ardent 2.25 condition 7
Psycho Genius 2.2 condition 6
All are 29er tires

All tires were used tubeless, so they have dried sealant on the inside of the tire.

Edited: One tire gone, one cog found.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

updated below.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Want: non disc, silver ENO hub 130mm preferred (135 will work) 32 Hole

Have: Stans Flow/DT Swiss 240s singlepseed disc wheelset
Kona Raijin 20" titanium singlespeed/geared frame w/ custom Jen Greene Kona headbadge. 
Lefty/Project 321 blue hubs to Arch EX geared freehub body wheelset
2013 Lefty hybrid needle 100mm fork, 1 ride, w/ project 321 adapter
Sram XX1 PF30/BB30 cranks w/ absolute black 32 tooth DM ring (new)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Wanted: TALL 31.8mm threadless stem. I have some Midge bars that I want to try out but I tried it with a "normal" stem and there is now way it's going to work out without a much, much taller stem.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Found some


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have: 

Sram S-1250 crankset. New take-off. GXP with new BB included as well as a brand new 32t Salsa chainring and used 34t Salsa chainring.

Sram PG-990 11-34t cassette VGC.

Ergon GA1 grips, brand new, never mounted, but out of packaging.

Sram X7 shifter and X9 derailleur. 10-speed, used but functioning perfectly. Derailleur has brand new jockey wheels.

Sram Apex 10-speed rear derailleur, used.

Shimano SL-M770 front 2x/3x shifter, like new.

Lefty Speed DLR fork. Low hours and has not been used since being rebuilt by Cannondale. Fork is in near-mint condition. Set up for 110mm travel on 26" wheels, but can be changed/altered to work with other wheel sizes. I had plans to build a 26+ 1x1 or 1x10 KM with the lefty, but my plans have since changed!

Want: 
$
XL 1x1 frameset
Open to offers

PM for details and pictures


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Have:
-Thomson elite 30.9 set back seatpost
-Stan's arch ex 29er, x.9 disc hub rear wheel
-paul components black 32t crankset
-paul components rim brake SS wheelset with stan's 355 rims and kenda tires
-'97 gary fisher xcaliber (Reynolds 853, made in USA) 17" - comes setup 3x8 sram x7 with 80mm Fox terralogic fork

Want:
-niner 1-1/8 straight steerer carbon fork (or other comparable carbon 29er fork)
-2.3 and bigger 29er tires, new or used
-27.2 Thomson masterpiece seatpost
- H bars, jones bars, or other types of bars to try out with a good bit of sweep
-xx, x1, or raceface nextSL crank (looking for removable spider crankset)
-19t, 21t SS cogs
-what else do you have?

PM me for details


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Have 26" Stans Crest rims on Formula hub. 9mm Qr F and standard Qr Rear. True and bearings smooth - White. Less than 300 km.
11-34T Sram 9speed cassette on Red spider - brand new


Want
Equivalent wheelset with 15mm Front and qr rear.

Canada only


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

HELP! Internet old guy here. I look at this thread, hit "last" page and get ads from 2013. WTF? I believe I am in Hybrid mode. Anyone else dumb like me who figured it out? ***Edit*** Old Eff figured it out. Linear mode. Now back to your regularly scheduled post where we can justify the new crap we buy to our significant others by trading for used crap here!


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

I just use linear mode; that shows everything in the order it was posted.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Have:*

Thomson 30.9 black straight post - cut to about 250mm

Shimano XT M770 crankset, 170mm arms, currently set up with a 33t SS ring. Includes BB.

Truvativ Fire X 1.1 SS crank, 170mm arms, includes bb

29er wheelset: XT rear hub, Surly Ultra New bolt-on front hub. Laced with DT Swiss spokes to WTB Frequency Team rims. Only used a couple times. In excellent condition

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29er Tires - 29 x 2.25 - EVO TLR Pace Star 3 - Pair - NEW!!!

Tons of new in package Hayes Prime brake pads (actual Hayes brand as well)

Hayes Prime Pro brakeset

Hayes Prime Comp brakeset

SRAM X7 1x10 group set - used 1x for under 10 miles. Includes rear shifter, medium cage rear derailleur, cassette, and chain.

Surly KM take off stuff - 27.2 x 350 setback post, 90mm stem, Salsa bar with lock-on grips. Bar is the 17 deg version.

Surly Nates, pair, 27tpi, take-offs from 2014 Pug.

*Want:*

Thomson 27.2 straight post, 330mm, black

29er tires (120 tpi)

Fatbike tires

SS cassette style cogs 16,17,18,19,20

Avid brakes (X0 or Elixir 9)


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Have: Hope Pro 2 Singlespeed wheelset
- Singlespeed disc rear hub
- 15mm thru axle disc front hub
- Laced to Stan's Flow rims








Want: Nice geared wheelset
- I'm too heavy for crest rims, but arch work great
- Need to be 15mm thru axle front hub, QR 135 Rear

Please PM me for details. Also, see above post for extra trade materials!


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

Have:
Jones Loop-Bar, silver, alu, 31.8mm, 710mm, never used
Crankbrothers Cobalt 2 Riser, 720mm, 15mm Rise, 31.8
On-One tapered carbon fork monocoque, 470AC, QR, raw finish

Want:
Niner tapered carbon fork (QR or TA)
Whiskey Parts N9
Singlespeed wheelset (light one, QR post, QR or TA front)


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Bricke, I PM'd you. I have a 29er DT Swiss 240 single speed wheel set with very few miles on it. The rear is a 240 hub, the front is a DT Swiss branded Specialized hub. Both the front and rear are set up with the DT Swiss 10mm RWS through skewers and will work with standard QR dropouts. The rims are tubeless DT Swiss XR 400.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

The_Aaron said:


> Hi Bricke, I PM'd you. I have a 29er DT Swiss 240 single speed wheel set with very few miles on it. The rear is a 240 hub, the front is a DT Swiss branded Specialized hub. Both the front and rear are set up with the DT Swiss 10mm RWS through skewers and will work with standard QR dropouts. The rims are tubeless DT Swiss XR 400.


I just emailed you about your SS wheels and other stuff!


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

gone gone gone


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a quick one -

Have: Surly 22T cog

Want: Surly or equivlent 21T cog

Let me know if you want to swap!


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Never posted here before, but I have a 14t Chris King cog in great shape that I'd like to swap for something with more teeth, or whatever. Hit me up if interested


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Never posted here before, but I have a 14t Chris King cog in great shape that I'd like to swap for something with more teeth, or whatever. Hit me up if interested


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Have
Salsa Enabler fork (blue)
Surly Endomorph tire 7/10 for wear (and a couple big tubes)
Echo trials 44mm double wall rim, in black, very little use. Great for a light fat bike wheel or 26+ (Echo TR 26" Rear Rim - at WebCyclery|WebSkis|Bend, Oregon) currently built onto a hub I don't want to get rid of...
29x1.8 Bontrager Jones tire 8/10 for wear
WTB laserdisc rim (I think...) brand new
Custom bikepacking bags

Want
SS chainring, 32t 104 bcd, black preferred
SS wide base cog, 22t
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 or 2.25 x 29 tires
29+ rim and/or tire
Good hubs...


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Have:
Mostly take-offs from 2013 UNIT and some other stuff
-Kona P2 29" disc steel fork w/uncut 1 1/8" steerer tube, New
-2 Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2. One has some stan's on it from trying to be set up tubeless. <10
miles on them
-WTB i23 laced to formula singlespeed hubs- Used, one slightly bent spoke work great otherwise
-27.2mm uncut kona alloy seatpost- New take-off
-Shimano XT 180mm crankset-Used, great shape.

Want:
-Shimano XT or SLX 175mm crankset
-Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.35"
-Bruce Gordon Rock and Road tires 
-Shimano XT front QR skewer


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have
29x2.2 Maxxis Ikon (not EXO)
26x2.2 Conti Race Kings, Supersonic (a pair of them)
On-one Midge bar, 31.8mm, silver
Ritchey Comp low-rise bar. 28" wide, 31.8mm clamp.

Want- v-brakes. OK if they don't have pads, i have pads for them.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Have Paul Motolite v-brakes and levers (black)

Want Forward Components, Trickstuff Exzentriker or Philicentric EBB.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Also, looking for a plain ol boring 26" rigid fork. Preferably black, but I'm not picky. I have a random assortment of junk for trade fodder.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

This is a longshot but if anyone has a 35/38 white industries DOS chainring they don't use anymore I have some ENO rings in good shape that I'd be willing to trade for it (I think I have 32, 34, 36, 38 and 42 - how many I'd be willing to trade depends on condition). Have other stuff to trade listed above somewhere too.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have: 
-WI 20t, used but in good shape
-Deep V/Surly Disc Hub wheelset (pink rims/black hubs), good shape, 22t ACS freewheel
-Salsa Bell Lap drop bar
-Soma Clarence 31.8mm alt bar
-generic ti 27.2mm seatpost
-Velo orange Model 6 saddle in brown

Want: 
-WI 16t
-WI Trials 22t
-P35/Blunt35/FlowEX/other wide rim (29")


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: DT Swiss 240 SS 29er wheel set. The rear is brand new and laced to what I'm pretty sure is a DT Swiss XR 400. Front is QR and is laced to a Stan's Arch rim. Again, rear wheel is new, and front wheel is used. I also have an extra Stan's Arch rim that you could have if you want to build the rear into an Arch so you have matching wheels. 

Brand new and uncut Kona Project 2 rigid 29er fork. 

Want: Nice geared 29er wheel set.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Not ss specific but if there's any cyclocross ppl here, I have a pair of challenge grifo open tubulars with low mileage that I'd like to trade for a pair of large, aggressive 700c tires (38+). Or some skinny 29er tires (1.9 is probably the biggest I could clear depending on tread). Or anything else on my list I guess but tires came to mind. 

They were new in June and I sold my racy bike to fund a fatty. Can't see myself wanting to go smaller than a 38 on the one cross bike I have now so figured should try to get them to someone who will put to good use.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Alexcuse...I sent ya a message


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have: Surly 22T cog

Want: Surly or equivalent 21T cog


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

MMcG said:


> Have: Surly 22T cog
> 
> Want: Surly or equivalent 21T cog


20t too small?

J.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Updated below.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

wanted:
any rear hub for disc brakes
platform pedals

have:
Ritchey 28" wide bars. alu, 31.8mm clamp
Conti X-King 29x2.2 Protection tire
Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2 (not EXO) with folding bead
On-one midge bars, 31.8mm clamp. silver
Tomicog, 17t (who am I kidding?)

some non-SS stuff to trade if that is OK:
50t Shimano Tiagra-ish chainring, for 9-10 speed
Suntour vintage ratcheting bar end shifters


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Smooth trade with murf99 - he even had the exact tires I wanted


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

*Have:*

Thomson Masterpiece 30.9 x 350mm setback post, black - used

Race Race Respond 175mm crankset with BB - new (no rings though, just arms and BB)

Rock Shox Reba RLT 29er Dual Air. Standard 1 1/8th steertube and 15mm through axle. Has remote lockout. New, never ridden, but it was sized to a frame and installed. Steertube is cut to 6.6 inches.

Pair of each of the following: 120tpi Nates, 120tpi Larrys, 120tpi Knards (3.8)

Hope Pro II front hub 15mm or standard qr, both end caps included, laced to a 29er Stan's Flow

Formula C1 hydro disc brakeset

Avid Elixir 5 disc brakeset

Avid BB7 disc brakeset (new, take-off from a medium Pug)

Sram X7 1x10 drivetrain - new take-off (rear shifter, rear derailleur, chain, 11-36 cassette)

2013 Rock Shox Revelation RL 29er 120mm fork - tapered and 20mm - new take-off

Chosen hubs laced to WTB i23 rims, 29er (142-12 and 20mm) - new take-off

*Want:*

31.6 Thomson, silver

Nice 170mm crankset

29er wheelset (142-12 rear and 15mm front)


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I got a practically brand new Surly SS (spring loaded) chain tensioner. It's got less than 15 miles on it for sure. I have the extra spring and I made an adjustment wrench for it that works so you won't have to buy one from Surly. Cost me $50 from a local LBS. I would trade for a 18 or 22 tooth surly rear cog or both.


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

Edited:


bricke said:


> Have:
> Jones Loop-Bar, silver, alu, 31.8mm, 710mm, used once for test
> Crankbrothers Cobalt 2 Riser, 720mm, 15mm Rise, 31.8
> On-One tapered carbon fork monocoque, 470AC, QR, raw finish
> ...


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

Have:

18" KHS SOLO ONE 26" frame, fork, wtb headset, kalloy seatpost, stem and surly seatpost collar. Comes with all the parts pictured.
DENVER FRONT RANGE ONLY - PICK UP ONLY

Want:

Bolt on cogs, 94mm or 110mm singlespeed rings 30 to 36 tooth, V brakes, nice rigid fork etc...

Thanks


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Have:
- 26" Paul Component SS rim brake wheelset w/stan's 355 rims and kenda sb8/slant6 tires
- Dt swiss 240s Singlespeed disc hub, only a couple rides on it
- 26" Fox terralogic v-brake or disc 80mm fork
- Paul Component black SS crankset w/32t chainring
- sworks 700mm carbon low rise bars
- xtr v-brakes
- Thomson elite 27.2x330 seat post
- endless 20t orange cog, endless 19t black cog, chris king 18t cog

Want:
- Chris king disc geared hub, rear wheel, or complete wheelset (can trade + $$)
- stan's arch or arch EX rims - 29"
- cheap carbon 29er rims
- 1x10 components


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: 

These OEM Sram carbon X0 crank arms for gxp bottom bracket. Length is 175mm. I have a new 32T Wolftooth chainring for it as well that could potentially be part of the package. 

Want:

Similar 170mm crankset. Or lesser 170mm crankset and something else??


----------



## Neccros (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope I don't post in the wrong place, but I'm looking for a 14t SS cog of decent quality (Not stamped sheet metal!). If you have one let me know what you want in exchange


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gone


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

bricke said:


> Edited: Jones Loop-Bar, silver, alu, 31.8mm, 710mm, used once for test


I'm interested in the Jones bar if you still have it. Is there anything besides a wheel set your looking for? I have a bunch of other things, but no wheels. saddles, stems, seatposts, other bars, etc

edit- I do have a SS wheel, it is older mavic 719 laced to a surly SS hub (you need a freewheel for it)


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> Reposting my list, the thing I want the most right now is a decent quality 80-90 mm stem, black with 31.8 clamp
> 
> Have:
> thomson x2 road/cross stem, 100mm x 10degree, black
> ...


I have a 90mm x4 I will trade for your 100mm x2. I can post a pic tomorrow. AT work today. PM sent as well


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

Have: Kona Raijin Ti frame in a size 20" 
DT Swiss full carbon rigid fork, 470 A-C, fits a Knard 29x3.0

Want: Lefty Supermax
Greenbacks
Lenz Milk Money?


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

have 

CX1 gxp crank 170mm no ring no bb 
Middleburn rs8 arms with 110bcd 5 bolt spider
absolute black cx ring 130mm bcd 38t in black
Deda Zero100 82 degree 100mm pewter
Thomson 0 degree X4 70mm 
Thomson X2 10 degree 90mm silver

want 
black white industries eno cranks and 38t black ring


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have: 

Hope / Stan's Flow single speed 29er wheel set. Rear is single speed cassette style body set up with traditional quick release. Front is 15mm or 9mm quick release, both end caps are included. 

Want:

Geared 29er wheel set, 15mm front, 142-12 rear (at least convertible to rear if not already).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gone


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a medium 2010 voodoo canzo frame with a fox rp23 shock , chris king headset , cinelli set back seat post, hope seat post clamp, cannondale 100mm stem and a 2014 xfusion slide 100mm fork. Also included is an extra rear triangle with enduro bearings and a new bushing kit.

Id like to trade it for a carbon 29er frame with a bb30/pf30 bottom bracket or sliding dropouts. Chinese frames would do ,depending on which and if anything else is included. The frame needs to be a 17-18" medium.

Shoot me a message if you're interested or have any questions. Ive included a picture of it built up....just for reference.

Edited**** on second thought it doesn't have to be a bb30/pf30 frame.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

murf99 said:


> I have a medium 2010 voodoo canzo frame with a fox rp23 shock , chris king headset , cinelli set back seat post, hope seat post clamp, cannondale 100mm stem and a 2014 xfusion slide 100mm fork. Also included is an extra rear triangle with enduro bearings and a new bushing kit.
> 
> Id like to trade it for a carbon 29er frame with a bb30/pf30 bottom bracket or sliding dropouts. Chinese frames would do ,depending on which and if anything else is included. The frame needs to be a 17-18" medium.
> 
> ...


would also be interested in a niner one 9 frame


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sold locally, thanks.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Figuring since someone had just the tires I was looking for, this might be worth putting out there.

I am looking for a set of WTB mountain road handlebars in 42cm width with a 31.8 clamp size.

I have some 44cm woodchippers, 42cm ritchey WCS bars and all the other goodies listed above. And there are a few body parts I'd be willing to part with. If you find a unicorn while you're looking I would trade for that as well.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

all gone


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Have to Trade: 22T Surly Cog


Want in Return: 21T Surly or equivalent Cog


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

Trade 1 1/8 theadless red ck headset for blue....


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a 27.2 410 Thomson setback seat post in black. Would like to trade for a 27.2 410 Thomson straight post in black.


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

I've got a Ritchey WCS 4 Axis 100mm stem










Looking to convert my bike to SS so interested in any of the following parts:
20T Cog
30T Chainring
Surly SS Spacer Kit


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Snip


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Have:*

Bash Guard:
E.Thirteen 42 tooth (or more?) clear 4 bolt 104 BCD. Well used but still intact and fully functional

Chainring:
E.Thirteen 38 tooth rampless 4 bolt 104 BCD. Good condition

Singlespeed Cog:
Unknown brand stamped steel 13 tooth cog. Brand new never mounted.

Fat bike rear wheel:
Oringin8 cartridge bearing 170mm hub with Weinmann 65mm AL rim. Brand new never mounted

*Want:*
quality 14 and 18 tooth SS cogs, bikepacking gear, or open to any other bike part offers.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

*Have*: Lynskey Pro29, medium w or w/o cane creek 110 headset
*
Want:* 
1. Good quality 32 hole front hub, ie, DT240S, Am Classic, etc
2. Single Speed rear hub, 32 hole
3. Ti SS cogs


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Have: Gunnar Ruffian SS 26" 
-Frame size: Medium
-Wheels: Paul components SS hubs laced to stan's 355 rims
-Fork: Fox F80x terralogic fork, rim or disc brake
-Black Chris King headset
-Shimano crankset w/32t salsa chain ring
-White Ind. 18t freewheel
-XTR v-brakes
-Parts bin seat, seatpost, stem, handlebars and levers 
(the bike will be complete)









Obviously the spec is a little different than shown in the picture... but I'm taking a few things off for other bikes, and could negotiate with carbon bars, Thomson post, etc...

Also, I would be open to part out the bike as well.

Need: 
-29er suspension fork; 80-100mm travel Fox or Rockshox, non-tapered, QR or 15mm
-XT or XTR hydraulic disc brakes
-XTR pedals
-SS specific disc 29er rear wheel (or wheelset)
-SS cross bike?

Send me a message if you have any other crazy things I may need!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

snip


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have
*On-One Midge bars- silver, 31.8mm clamp
*Surly Tuggnut w/ qr washer
*Origin8 Batwing bars, 31.8mm

want:
*Rigid 29er fork
*SS cogs an spacers
*cycling cap(s)
*something interesting


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

HAVE:
Mack 32h blue front hub, weighs 80g with ceramic bearings
sram s350 110bcd bb30 crankset
mattias 19t ss cog

WANT:
decent road bars
road rear dearailleur, sram
29er stans crest 32h


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

I also have avid bb5 callipers and aest blue levers with powercodz on them.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Have:
Mostly take-offs from 2013 Kona UNIT and some other stuff
-Kona P2 29" disc steel fork w/uncut 1 1/8" steerer tube, New
-2 Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2. One has some stan's on it from trying to be set up tubeless. Less than 10 miles on them
-WTB i23 laced to formula singlespeed hubs, QR front and rear, w/18T cog. Used, for one season, w/one very slightly bent spoke work great otherwise
-27.2mm uncut kona alloy seatpost- New take-off
-Kona Energy Bar handlebar w/12 degree sweep, new take off, uncut, 710mm
-Shimano XT M780 triple 180mm crankset, black - Used, great shape. +/- raceface narrow wide 32T ring, also have used XT chainrings
-Thomson Masterpiece 30.9mm x 330mm seatpost, black, straight- used great shape
-Shimano 105 road caliper brakes, black, used

Want:
-Shimano XT or SLX 175mm crankset
-Shimano XT front QR skewer 
-Paul Touring, Neo Retro, or similar quality Canti's
-1 1/8th chris king headset, black
-Thomson 27.2mm seatpost


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Have: XFusion RL2 29"er fork, fresh rebuild and upgraded internals at XFusion, Tapered steerer, 15mm TA

Want: SS-specific disc rear wheel, let me know what you have


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Have:

SS 29er wheelset: Black Hope Pro2 hubs, SS rear, laced to Flow rims by MikeC. Both are setup for DT RWS thru bolts, 9mm front and 10mm rear, includes RWS thru bolts.

Salsa Bell Lap bar, 42cm I think

Bunch of old school chainrings, mostly 94/58 and 110/74 bcd. Some new, some used. Check this listing for sizes: Chainring supersale! - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Carver 29er 470mm full carbon tapered fork, used a couple of times. Steerer cut to 7.25", and it will just fit a full 29+ wheel/tire.

NOS Kelly rigid steel 29er fork: Black, canti/V brake only, short 435mm AC, but will fit 29er tires.

New Soul Cycles rigid fork: Nice sparkly blue paint, disc only, long 490mm AC I think.

Want:

Jones Loop bar: Prefer Ti, but will consider anything, let me know what you have.

Jones Truss fork: I know it's a long shoot, but you never know!

SS cogs: large sizes, 20t+ Titanium or steel

SRAM Direct mount chainrings

Thanks,
Mark

Edit: Updated list


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Want:
> 21t freewheel
> Dough





blaklabl said:


> Greenbacks also work


come on guys. don't ruin this thread. TRADE.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone Have a Cannondale Reducer Headset - SI/Headshok to 1 1/8, Part Number KP058 laying around?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Pretty sure I do, I'll check my toolbox..

edit, yep I do. What do you have to trade?

I'd love a decent set of wide (720mm+) flat or low rise bars.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Have: Medium Niner One9 (scandium), niner carbon fork, cane creek 110 headset, Easton XC One wheels, M950 mod crank, XTR BB, Truvativ WC bars, Thomson stem, new BB7's.

Want: Fatbike

Pics to follow


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

driver bob said:


> Pretty sure I do, I'll check my toolbox..
> 
> edit, yep I do. What do you have to trade?
> 
> ...


Actually man, I think I do. I have a set of Bontrager Rhythm 750mm 5* bars sitting around. Brand new take offs, never ridden. I took them off in favor of a carbon bar before ever riding them. I'm pretty sure they are at a buddies house right now, but he hasn't used them at all yet. If I can snag them back, would that work for a trade?

Also, can you confirm for me that that is the headset I would need to convert my 2013 F29 CARBON Hi-MOD ULTIMATE to a standard 1-1/8" fork?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

driver bob said:


> Have: Medium Niner One9 (scandium), niner carbon fork, cane creek 110 headset, Easton XC One wheels, M950 mod crank, XTR BB, Truvativ WC bars, Thomson stem, new BB7's.
> 
> Want: Fatbike
> 
> Pics to follow


Message sent


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Actually man, I think I do. I have a set of Bontrager Rhythm 750mm 5* bars sitting around. Brand new take offs, never ridden. I took them off in favor of a carbon bar before ever riding them. I'm pretty sure they are at a buddies house right now, but he hasn't used them at all yet. If I can snag them back, would that work for a trade?
> 
> Also, can you confirm for me that that is the headset I would need to convert my 2013 F29 CARBON Hi-MOD ULTIMATE to a standard 1-1/8" fork?
> 
> [


Sure, bars would work.

Cannot confirm it would fit that bike though, you'd need to check with your LBS.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

driver bob said:


> Sure, bars would work.
> 
> Cannot confirm it would fit that bike though, you'd need to check with your LBS.


unfortunately, I work at a LBS haha, but we don't ever do anything with Cannondale, and have never been a dealer for them. But I'm 90% that head set would work.

Give me 'til Sunday to swing by my buddies place and grab the bars, and we'll work out the rest. I'll PM you.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> unfortunately, I work at a LBS haha, but we don't ever do anything with Cannondale, and have never been a dealer for them. But I'm 90% that head set would work.
> 
> Give me 'til Sunday to swing by my buddies place and grab the bars, and we'll work out the rest. I'll PM you.


Im uncertain if this info will help you ...but i just did the same with my f29 . i bought the headset from cannondaleexperts.com. im not suggesting you do the same...just that you could maybe compare the specs between theirs and driver bobs. Also if you need any measurements to confirm id be more than happy to provide them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

murf99 said:


> Im uncertain if this info will help you ...but i just did the same with my f29 . i bought the headset from cannondaleexperts.com. im not suggesting you do the same...just that you could maybe compare the specs between theirs and driver bobs. Also if you need any measurements to confirm id be more than happy to provide them.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Ok, well you might be able to help then, the one bob has is the cannondale experts one actually, you can see the same part number on bag, thats why I'm interested.

However, looking at the pictures, it looks as if he may be missing one of the cups that the actual bearing sits inside of.

So do you have any pictures of you installing it? or pics of it close up?

What is the purpose of the larger cup on the upper left? And if you use that, do you also need to still use both of the smaller cups in the lower right?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Ok, well you might be able to help then, the one bob has is the cannondale experts one actually, you can see the same part number on bag, thats why I'm interested.
> 
> However, looking at the pictures, it looks as if he may be missing one of the cups that the actual bearing sits inside of.
> 
> ...


I installed a tapered fox float. There is a cup and bearing on both the top and bottom and a compression insert and bearing cover on the top. Ive added some pics below. The top bearing came out easy for the photo but the bottom was in pretty good so i left it in. Also the part number is visible . if you need any other photos or any measurements,im more than happy to provide them.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

thx for the pics and info man, i appreciate it!!

so you didnt end up using the larger cup in the left corner...i wonder if it is interchangeable with one of the smaller ones that bob might be missing...


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Have: 
Thomson X4 100mm 10 degree Stem Black (excellent condition)

Want: 
Thomson X4 70mm or less Stem Black (excellent condition)
WI ENO Freewheel
ODI Rogue Lock on grips
Chris King Hubs


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

cykelk said:


> Looking to conert my bike to SS so interested in any of the following parts:
> 20T Cog
> 30T Chainring
> Surly SS Spacer Kit


I have various cogs and rings that I could send your way... If you're using a 4x104 crank you're pretty much limited to 32 tooth rings. I could use your stem. Shot me a pm if you're still looking for parts please. Thanks!


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

blaklabl said:


> Have: XFusion RL2 29"er fork, fresh rebuild and upgraded internals at XFusion, Tapered steerer, 15mm TA
> 
> Want: SS-specific disc rear wheel, let me know what you have


Got some pics of that fork? What's the travel and a2c measurement? I've got a few SS wheels that I could part with for the right fork.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

spatchy said:


> Have:
> Mostly take-offs from 2013 Kona UNIT and some other stuff
> -Kona P2 29" disc steel fork w/uncut 1 1/8" steerer tube, New
> -2 Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2. One has some stan's on it from trying to be set up tubeless. Less than 10 miles on them
> ...


What model xt cranks? Is that masterpiece black or silver, straight or setback?
I've got some trp cross canti's, a couple different avids, and old pair of shimanos, various egomaniacal skewers and a couple 27.2 thomsons, black, straight and setback


----------



## J.BullFrog (Jun 29, 2013)

What year is that Pro29? Got any picks/info?


Raybum said:


> *Have*: Lynskey Pro29, medium w or w/o cane creek 110 headset
> *
> Want:*
> 1. Good quality 32 hole front hub, ie, DT240S, Am Classic, etc
> ...


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

BShow said:


> What model xt cranks? Is that masterpiece black or silver, straight or setback?
> I've got some trp cross canti's, a couple different avids, and old pair of shimanos, various egomaniacal skewers and a couple 27.2 thomsons, black, straight and setback


Crankset is the XT triple, 180mm, M780, in black

Seatpost is black, straight, 27.2 x 330mm

I would trade the crank or the seatpost for a straight black 27.2 Thomson post if it's in good shape and not the 240mm length


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

spatchy said:


> Have:
> Mostly take-offs from 2013 Kona UNIT and some other stuff
> -Kona P2 29" disc steel fork w/uncut 1 1/8" steerer tube, New
> -2 Maxxis Ikon 29x2.2. One has some stan's on it from trying to be set up tubeless. Less than 10 miles on them
> ...


Added more stuff and answered questions


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*edit*


----------



## GChambers (Jan 7, 2010)

WTB! Misfit Derailleur Hanger slider.


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Updated in post below


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Have:

- Surley Singulator chain tensioner. New, never used.
- DMR STS singlespeed conversion kit with chain tensioner. Almost new (<5 rides)
- Rear wheel for v-brake. 26" Deore hub with Sunrims Rhyno rim. Brand new.

Want:
Money or a Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1" in good condition.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 great condition some stans residue
Specialized Captain 29x2.2 great condition some stans residue
Blackburn Airtower 3 pump (brand new never used still has tags)
Green

Want:
60mm black thomson x4 stem


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Have:
Wheeel set for rim brake. Deore rear and XTR M900 front. Brand new. Never ridden.

Want:
White Industries ENO front hub in black.

Thanks


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have
*On-One Midge bars- silver, 31.8mm clamp

want:
*decent platform pedals
*SS cogs an spacers
*cycling cap(s)
*something interesting


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have: 
-Continental Mountain King 29x2.2, 5 miles of use, slight Stan's residue
-brand new Paul Compnent cross levers, 26.0mm clamp diameter 
-brand new ODI Rouge lock on grips without lockrings

Want:
21t freewheel
Something interesting
I'm open to offers, I really just want the parts out of my way.


----------



## Deeps Elgnis (May 4, 2012)

*Cog Trade*

I have:

Chris King 17t cog
Chris King 18t cog

Both have less than 10 miles on them. It turns out I am not the man I thought I was.

Want:
20t or 21t cog - Endless / Niner / King...- NOT SURLY -


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Have:

Kona Unit frameset - size 16" - 2012 (orange one). Comes with Niner carbon fork, Sram X9 crankset with e.13 32T chainring, Cane Creek headset, and Thomson post

Fox F34 29er Kashima Factory Fit CTD - 2014 - 140mm travel x 15mm axle x tapered steertube (7 inches)

DT Swiss 240 29er wheelset. Rims are American Classic. Hubs are currently set up with standard qr. 

DT Swiss 240 front hub, 32h, RWS 9mm Through Bolt (works with regular qr forks)

Stans Arch 29er rim, 32h

Want:

27.5 or 29er full suspension frame, size small


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

The_Aaron said:


> DT Swiss 240 front hub, 32h, RWS


Is this for rim brake or disc?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have this saddle on my commuter:

















"Salsa" WTB Silverado

riding ten miles to work on this thing is killing my ass, so I would love to trade it for something with a little more cush. ideally, a WTB Pure V.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Have:
New DMR STS Tensioner
Like New Ergon GP3 with bar ends

Want:
Decent Platform Pedals
Lightweight Saddle in Black


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

matw said:


> Is this for rim brake or disc?


Disc brake


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

updating


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Have:
Gravitydropper Turbo LP Seatpost
Size-31.6
Multiposition- 2 inch down, 4 inch down, Up
Lenght of seatpost- 400 mm
















Want:

I just picked up this leftover frame from Jamis, looking to build up over time, would be interested in a crankset, or 100mm x 15mm through axle fork, hubs, ect.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

I will post what I have later today.

Want:
31.8 x 50mm stem
31.8 x 800+mm handle bar. Riser or flat

Edit: I will buy these items if anyone wants to move them and not trade!!!


----------



## nearlynakedjeff (Mar 12, 2013)

Have:
Surly 3/32 x 22t cog
Surly Singleator, up push 
Origin8 27.2x350 alloy seatpost
(1) Avid BB5 Mech Disc brake setup
2015 RockShox Recon Gold, 29er, tapered 100mm
(1)Schwalbe Rapid Rob 29x2.25, maybe 15? miles on it
Sun Inferno 25 wheelset laced to Deore, 100/135 qr

Want:
Rigid 29er fork
Wide wheelset
wide carbon bars
anything interesting!


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Have: Thomson 27.2x410mm set back seatpost. Black. Great shape. 

Need: same seatpost in 30.9mm.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

updated


----------



## snowmobiler (Jan 2, 2011)

Want:
Chameleon SS drop outs


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

updated on more recent post


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
Derailleur hanger from a Vassago Jabberwocky. Should fit in most frames with horizontal dropout/ track ends in case you puss out and want to put gears on your bike

WTB Volt saddle. Black. Seems narrow. Like new.

17t Tomi cog. Too hardcore for me.

Want
18t ss cog
SS- specific rear hub. Bonus if it is for freewheels.
Long (longer that 350mm), set-back seatpost, 27.2mm
29" rigid disc fork.


----------



## SSHardTail (Mar 13, 2015)

Have: 
690mm 31.8 3/4 inch (19mm) rise
Brand new taken off black lock on grips

Want:
26x2.2 or wider maxxis tires


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

SSHardTail said:


> Or cash


No. This is a swap thread that is allowed to exist because you can NOT exchange money here. If you want to buy and sell stuff, use the classifieds.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## Sprocket_Rocket (Feb 5, 2014)

Gone


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

gone


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have:
Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 EXO tires (pair), ~30 miles, no sealant

Want:
Tires to replace them 2.1-2.25 width, low mileage

Please PM if you are interested!!!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Any one have a 29er ridged disc fork they want to trade


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, I have an extra On-One Monocoque Carbon Fork, black opaque, tapered, 29er.

It is also listed for sale, but I can trade it.

I am also searching for:
On-One Mary Bar (or similar shaped bars)
Middleburn crank (TA)
Rack (prefer minimalistic ones)
King Cage Iris - Ahearne Steel Cage
Bikepacking Bags (top tube, seatbag, etc...)


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Sorry should have said non tapered 1 1/8 fork. Sorry


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

Gone


----------



## triple66 (Feb 20, 2015)

Have = Generic stem. 7degree rise, 100m length

Want=generic stem 20-25 degree rise, 50-70 length. 

Not that concerned with length, really just need to get bars up


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> Sorry should have said non tapered 1 1/8 fork. Sorry


I have a Krampus fork that I could trade - what would you have in exchange?


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> Any one have a 29er ridged disc fork they want to trade


I also have a Kona P2 29'er fork (off a 2013 Kona UNIT) that has disc tabs, straight 1 1/8" steer tub that is uncut. It's black, I rode it twice before I swapped it out.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Gone.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Have: Salsa Salt Flat titanium handlebar 700 mm


Want: Wide front 29er wheel (arch flow ex and wider)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

long shot but I have a Paul "tall and handsome" seatpost in black that I'd like to trade for same in silver.

May also be interested in other silver high setback posts like the one from Velo Orange.


----------



## joemastro (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexCuse said:


> long shot but I have a Paul "tall and handsome" seatpost in black that I'd like to trade for same in silver.
> 
> May also be interested in other silver high setback posts like the one from Velo Orange.


I have a Velo Orange Grand Cru. If you're interested PM me.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Bianchi WUSS frame 17.5". Looking for something similar but small (about 15").


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

TwigJumper said:


> I have a Bianchi WUSS frame 17.5". Looking for something similar but small (about 15").


How about an Evil D.O.C. - it has a 16" seat tube, but is braced so standover is better....sliding dropouts - in super nice condition.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Have:
- 17t ACS Claws freewheel
- USE SX suspension seatpost, 27.2mm x 370mm, scratches on back, about 200mm for insertion, medium MCU springs, black
- Salsa Shaft 27.2mm x 400 (IIRC) seatpost, black
- (2) XT front hubs, 32h, silver (rough, could use a rebuild), w/o skewers
- 26" DT XR 4.20 disc rim, black
- Bontrager Race Lite stem, black, 120mm ext x 7° rise, 25.4mm x 1-1/8"
- (2) Shimano XT rear hubs m750 & m752, silver, with 1 skewer
- Forte SS chain tensioner kit with stamped steel cogs
- Shimano Deore left & right shifters (3x9), black, M530??

Want:
- carbon low-rise handlebar, 25.4mm clamp (cut down a bit is okay).
- pair of 20" x 32h alloy rims (for 406mm bead tires)

Thanks - JMJ


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Have: Kore Torsion 800mm wide 50mm rise 31.8 bars gently used, never crashed
Want: 8spd Shifter and dérailleur (xt or xtr)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
18t Tomicog
SRAM X5 shifters 3x9
XT front derailleur

Want-
29" wide-ish rim
27.2mm seatpost
31.8 wide-ish handlebarz


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have:
-Surly disc hubs, black. Catch: rear has a 22t freewheel I can't remove (don't have the proper tool). Previous owner cut another freewheel off and nicked the threads. New FW threaded on fine and help up perfectly for 2 CX seasons, but its there. Currently laced to pink Deep Vs but pulling them apart soon
-Surly Krampus fork, black, steerer cut to 8". The plain one without all the anything cage mounts
-Thomson 100mm stem for a 25.4mm bar, the old school style with the fancy steerer tube clamp and awesome knee clearance. small crack on faceplate near one of the bolt holes.


Want:
-wide base cogs in 16t, 19t, 20t
-freewheel in 16t (WI preferred of course)
-whatever stem in 90-100mm for 31.8mm bars
-29" slicks, the bigger the better
-29er sized c02 cartridges


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Have: 
x2 Paul Chain Keeper, Black, Size 28.6 and 31.8 

x2 Delta Inox Stainless Steel Bottle Cages

Salsa 42t 110bcd black chainring

Dimension 42t 110bcd black chainring (same as salsa, but finish not as smooth)

Want: Paul Disc FHub


----------



## jumpman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Anyone?*

Have:
Brand new Yeti Big Top frame (size XL), with SS horizontal dropouts and a set of American Classic MTB29 SS wheels.

Need: 
Looking for a geared gravel/cyclocross rig for my wife (50 cm)


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

TwigJumper said:


> I have a Bianchi WUSS frame 17.5". Looking for something similar but small (about 15").


I have a small JabberWocky if interested pm me.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

have:
brake force one set
middleburn crankset 
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost 30.9 black 
Moots Ti straight bars 25.4 
will add stuff as I find it
want:
Groovy Cycleworks Ti Luv Handles


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Have:
Endless Cogs; 15T (red), 16T (black), 17T (silver); all have zero to less than 15 miles on them.

Want:
18T Chris King cog, very good to new condition


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

.....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
Singletrack Solutions ST bar ends
17t Tomicog
Old XTR 950 rear hub, non-disc
El Guapo Ancho bars, 28.5"
Crank Bros Eggbeater 1 pedals

Want:
10 speed chain, full length and new
110 bcd ss ring for cx use, 38-42t range
flatter 31.8 bars, at least 28" wide
Something interesting, suprise me.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
Complete 2010 Kona Paddy Wagon singlespeed/fixed road bike. 54cm but fits large so 5'10-6'2 would fit best. Chromoly with fender mounts. Fits up to 35mm tires, less with fenders. Would trade just frameset or complete. Pics on request. Ship or meet in Utah.

Want:
fixed disc rear hub/29er wheel
Quality bolt-on or fun bolt 29er disc wheelset.
Bikepacking gear
Vintage MTB stuff
Trials bike? BMX Cruiser?
Or...?


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

Want:
First generation Surly 1x1 Frame 18"
Surly Large Marges in 24" and 26" centered.
Surly Pugsley Fork 100mm Spacing with Canti Bosses

Have:
Surly Marge Lite laced to Surly 100mm hub
Surly Rabbit Hole laced to XT hub


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

Want: 
Stan's Flow Ex ZTR 29er Rims

Have: 
Stan's Crest ZTR 29er Rims
Hydration pack 2L
Mid-size torque wrench (don't have specs on hand)
Geax Goma 29er tires (75% tread remaining)


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

smporter said:


> Want:
> First generation Surly 1x1 Frame 18"
> Surly Large Marges in 24" and 26" centered.
> Surly Pugsley Fork 100mm Spacing with Canti Bosses
> ...


smporter - Please check your private messages regarding the wheels you have available for trade.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Bhaalgorn said:


> Want:
> Stan's Flow Ex ZTR 29er Rims
> 
> Have:
> ...


I have two white FLOW EX rims at the house, interested in that color? If your Crests are new, we could do a straight swap.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Want:

DT Swiss 240 singlespeed hub
26t SRAM direct mount chainring

Have:

HBC Homebrewed Components 34t titanium SRAM direct mount chainring, excellent
Hope Mono Mini brakeset, excellent
Hope Tech Evo X2 brakeset, silver, excellent
Ergon GS1 grips, small, excellent
Soul Cycles rigid steel fork, blue, 490mm A-C, dirc only, brand new with uncut steerer
Revelate Gas Tank and Jerry Can, excellent
Panaracer Fat B Nimble 27.5 x 3.5 tire, which is really 3" wide, ridden for about 25 miles
2x Panaracer Rampage 29er tires, used around 100 miles maybe


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

I have an 80x10 Thomson stem. Its like new as I recall. Im interested in the bb7 brakes.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Looking for a rigid non tapered disc 29er fork.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

JUNGLEKIDS, I have a 2007 Redline Monocog 29er fork that's disc compatible that's collecting dust in my basement. DM me if you're interested.


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a black Kona P2 non-tapered disc fork from a 2013 Kona UNIT in great shape (2 rides) with an uncut steerer. What do you have to trade?


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Have: 180mm silver White Industries Eno crankset

Want: 170mm silver or black White Industries Eno crankset


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

AlexCuse said:


> Have:
> brand new 34t shimano saint 1x chainring / BBG bashguard
> BB7 brake set - silver calipers, full length jagwire ripcord cables/orange housing cut for medium pugsley, black speed dial levers, 160 is-post adapter for rear 185 is-post adapter for front
> Avid HSX centerlock rotors, 160/185
> ...


I could trade you a Shimano M771 XT 10 Speed Cassette (11-32T) with less than 50 miles on it for the Shimano Saint chainring and BBG. Let me know.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> Looking for a rigid non tapered disc 29er fork.


I have a 2013 surly karate monkey, 8 inch steer tube, 1 1/8 disc fork. Like new barely used


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Have a bunch of cranks sets with bb size 8.5 specialized man shoes


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> Have a bunch of cranks sets with bb size 8.5 specialized man shoes


Check PMs


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Lately I've kind of gotten the mindset to build up a SS. Not sure why but it just kind of happened. So to start the build, I'm looking for a large SS frame on the cheap side. Right now price is the main factor.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*Tomi Cog*

I am looking for a "Tomi Cog" in size 16, 17, or 18. I have crazy amounts of gear so if you have a cog that you want to swap for something of similar value let me know or send me a PM and we can swap your used cog for a little bit of green.

The tomi cog is a special design that bolts on the rotor side to make a bike fixed.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gone.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Done


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

.....


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Upgraded my rigid SS and these are all of the take-off parts. Everything is in very good working order and rideable. 

SS Crank and BB, White Industries (175 and 32t) the ONE, chain included

Ritchey Stem, 100 -17 31.8 

Thompson Post for indyfab 

Specialized toupe sl Saddles, got two of em, size is 130mm


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

New list at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have: 
GONE

Want:
26x3" compatible bike or frame. Instigator, 1x1, etc.
26+ tires
35-50mm wide 29er wheelset.
Old Man Mountain rack and other bikepacking stuff
Open to other trade offers.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Sold


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking for a small (16") On One Scandal single speed frame.

I have an 18" Bianchi WUSS frame and lots of other parts for trade.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

nothing


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Have:

Origin 8 29er carbon fork, 8"steer tube, non tapered, QR, like new condition
Salsa steel 29er fork 7.5" steer tube, non tapered QR, like new condition
Older Avid bb7's set (no rotors) with new jagwire cables.

Want:

CK 1 1/8 headset
CK BB
luv handles
wheel truing stand


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Have:

Avid BB7 disc brakes, w/ mounting hardware, no rotors/levers
Trek Icon clipless pedals
Shimano XT front derailleur, triple, clamp, brand new 2015 in packaging.
Profile Design Century Aerbars, 31.8
Salsa Salt Flat 2 Handlebar with brand new ESI Grips and Avid levers installed, no shifters

Want:
Thomson 400mm 27.2 seapost, setback or regular
Flat Pedals, nice ones
Handlebar Pogies
Fatbike Tires


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

HAVE: Brand new, never installed Chris King BB30 bottom bracket, black.

SOLD


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: derailleur hanger for a Vassago Jabberwocky. if you have a Jabber and you want to try gears on it, this is the way to go.

wanted: 160mm rotors that don't suck, nice 27.2mm seatpost, WTB Pure V saddle.


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

*updated see below


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

reposting


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

Have:
-Look Keo Classic pedals-Gray (used, good condition)
-Thomson Masterpiece seatpost- 30.9mm/330mm/straight/black (used, very good condition)

--SRAM Rival 22 Crankset 110 BCD(Available rings only or combo)--
-SRAM Rival 53t outer chainring-110 BCD 11sp (used, 300 miles, very good condition)
-SRAM Rival 34T inner chainring-110 BCD 11sp (used, 300 miles, very good condition)
-SRAM Rival BB30/PF30 110 BCD 175mm Crankset (used, 300 miles, very good condition)

-SRAM Force 1 44T Chainring 110BCD (brand new in packaging)
-Shimano XT bottom bracket SM-BB70, threaded, (brand new, never used)
-Shimano XT chainring 104BCD/40t/outer/from 2x crank (brand new, never used)
-Shimano XT chainring 64BCD/28t/inner/from 2x crank (brand new, never used)
-Shimano XT chainring 104BCD/32t/middle/from 3x crank (used, very good condition)
-Shimano XT chainring 64BCD/22t/inner/from 3x crank (used, very good condition)

Want:
Thomson 27.2mm post black
Thomson X4 100-110 mm stem w/31.8 clamp, black


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Have: Shimano SM Rt51 rotors for SLX hydraulic brakes

180 mm Front

160 mm Rear



Want: Avid G2 clean sweep rotors 160 mm


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Want
-SS conversion mechanism of some sort. Blackspire Stinger would me awesome. Maybe a DMR tension seeker? preferably not a springy model.

brake levers for drop bars.

16 or 17t SS cog

left side SRAM drop bar lever without shifty bits.

Looking for sscx stuff in general.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Have: Salsa Chromoto Grande 29er fork, Black, Disc only, 1 1/8 steerer, 8.5 inches uncut steerer.

Want: Front 29+ wheel, Avid G2 clean sweep rotors


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

What kind of dropouts are on that Sala Fork?


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> What kind of dropouts are on that Sala Fork?


Hey Mack,

Dropouts are old school 9mm QR!


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Also, fork rake: 43 mm
Axle to crown: 468 mm
80 mm suspension corrected.
Chromo steel
Very good condition. Only used for 200 miles.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Wanted:
Fixed/Disc 135mm Hub. Bonus if laced to 29er rim. Must be fixed one side, disc on other.

Have:
Snowcat 44mm wide 26" rims laced to 135/100mm XT hubs.
Mountain Cycle Rumble Frame. It's a burly Made in USA 26" freeride/4x/DJ hardtail.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

have: HBC 31T 1/8 4 bolt chain ring black, NEW never used never installed.


Would trade for
White industrys crank
Avid bb7 brakes 
6 pack of beer
Cookies 
Anything


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

deleted


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

...


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

WTB:
Surly 1x1 frame 18" (medium)
Surly Large Marge
Centered Pugsley fork with Cantilever bosses


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Have
Suntour XCT 29er Fork
Avid Mechanical Disc Brake Levers
Two WTB Exiwolf 29 x 2.3" Wire Bead Tires
On-One Mary Bars (25.4mm Clamp)
140mm Stem (1 1/8 Steerer, 25.4mm Clamp)

Looking For
20-21-22 Tooth Cogs (Surly, Niner, etc.)
Surly Tuggnut Chain Tensioner
Lightly Used Surly Dirt Wizard 26 x 2.75" (or similar) Tires
700C City Tires

Any trades considered!


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

WTB: Chris King Class Single Speed Rear Hub (Non-disc) 32h
https://www.chrisking.com/product/classic-ss-rear-hub/


----------



## WardJoines (Apr 9, 2016)

Have
Thompson 100 mm zero degree stem in good condition
Vuelta Team Superlite 29er wheelset straight little use
With 16t singlespeed adapter and 160mm rotors

Want 
Wolf oval 32t 104 bcd chainring


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Have:

Hope Pro 2 Evo singlespeed / Trials hub, Black, 32 hole, used 100 miles
45nrth Vanhelga 26x4.0 folding tire, used 100 miles
Bontrager Hodag 26x3.8 folding tire, used 100 miles

Want:

27.5+ rims
Shimano XT M8000 cassette, rear shifter, and brakes


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I have no idea what if any parts I need but I got these 2 tensioners I have no use for. A Surly with extra spring and a Rennen Rollenlager. Both are like new condition with very little use. The Rennen has the bolt with it for the derailleur hanger.


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

Have:
Avid Juicy Carbon brakeset
Thomson Elite seatpost (30.9x367mm)
RaceFace Narrow/Wide 32T chainring (104 BCD, blue)
Wolf Tooth Drop Stop 32T chainring (104 BCD, blue)
FSA 32T chainring
FSA bash guard

Want:
Thomson Elite seatpost (27.2mm, setback)
Wolf Tooth Elliptical 34T chainring (104 BCD)


----------



## chansel (Feb 28, 2012)

Have:
China Direct Carbon rigid front fork, tapered with 6.25" steer tube left

Want:
CK Cogs 17t & 18t
XX1 32 or 34 rings
XX1 Direct Mount oval 32


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Have:
3T Extendo Team Carbon handlebar 740mm

Want:
EA70(or similar) 27.2x350/400mm seatpost


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

want- 100x15 front disc hub (edit- 6bolt!)

I have stuff listed above to trade and might be able to dig up some newer stuff.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> want- 100x15 front disc hub
> 
> I have stuff listed above to trade and might be able to dig up some newer stuff.


I have a like new Bontrager disc front hub, 100x15. It's got the splined front brake rotor, which I also have (if you needed it). Would be willing to trade for a Shimano front hydro brake, Deore or higher quality.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Trying again. I got a rennen tensioner and a surly tensioner lIke new. I will trade one or the other for a good set of Shimano spd clipless pedals. I could also use a good 27.5 seat post with no offset.


----------



## dantheman66 (Feb 5, 2014)

Have - 
On-One 456 Evo2 Frame 18" in raw matte finish - brand new
Rockshox Sector 150/120 coil shock, straight steerer, 15mm axle - used, good shape, cut for frame
New Cane Creek 40 headset

Want -
29er 100-120mm suspension fork, tapered or straight, 9mm QR preferred


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking for Tomi Cogs. 18 and 19 tooth. Let me know what you got.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Viva Borracho said:


> Looking for Tomi Cogs. 18 and 19 tooth. Let me know what you got.


Check out Velosolo bolt on cogs. Much better quality than Tomicogs. And readily available with a lifetime guarantee!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Want:
fixed disc hub/ 29" wheel
10 speed sram/shimano mtb cassettes
wide-base cogs
white industries chainrings
2x surly larry, 120 tpi preferred
Crank Bros pedals
Brooks swift saddle (or selle anatomica NSX)

Have:
brand new 34t shimano saint 1x chainring / BBG bashguard
Avid HSX centerlock rotors, 160/185
Avid G3(?) 6 bolt rotors 160/185
Tektro dropbar brake levers, aero cable routing
ritchey WCS bars - 42 cm / logic bend
Old 100 x 6 ritchey wcs stem - 25.4mm clamp / 31.8 steerer
120 x 5 thomson stem - 26mm clamp / 31.8 steerer
110 x 6 ritchey stem - 26mm clamp / 31.8 steerer
120 x 6 ritchey stem - 26mm clamp / *25.4* steerer
100mm x 10 degree thomson x4, black
2x surly knard, 26x3.8, 120 tpi. One nick in sidewall that may compromise tubeless use but good condition otherwise, probably 70% tread remaining.
Marge Lite wheelset for pugsley. DT swiss 350 rear hub, surly front
Black 1 1/8 chris king headset, used


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I have Shimano saint pedals, 2 surly SS spacer kits, a Chris king 17 tooth cog, a surly 20 tooth cog and 2 SS tensioners.

Looking for spd pedals and bike packing gear like frame bags etc.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:
Kona 29er rigid fork, straight steerer, black, disc, cut to 7.5", 9mm dropouts, has a oversized crown race pressed on.

want:
staight seatpost, 27.2mm
10 speed rear shifter, Shimano
80mm stem, 31.8 bar clamp


----------



## smporter (Jul 25, 2012)

Have: New Paul Components Love Lever Compact Brake Levers
New Schwalbe Super Moto 26x2.35 tire
Surly Knard 26x4 Tire w/ less than 5 miles on it
Surly Dirt Wizard 26" Tire with less than 5 miles on it

Want: Surly 1x1 cantilever frame 18" (medium)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have: 
1.Truvativ Stylo 27.2x350 searpost with 25mm offset.
2. Kona P2 fork- steel, straight steerer, disc, 29er, black










Want: 27.2 seatpost at least the same length with little or no offset


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

deleted


----------



## rollingout (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone have a 24T cog?

I've got 20T and a new Niner 22T cog to trade.


----------



## spatchy (Mar 1, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> Want
> -SS conversion mechanism of some sort. Blackspire Stinger would me awesome. Maybe a DMR tension seeker? preferably not a springy model.
> 
> brake levers for drop bars.
> ...


I realize how old this post is, but I have a 2015 SRAM Rival L sided brake lever (no shifter).

I am looking for a 27.2 Thomson Straight thomson post (black), a 110mm Thomson X4 Stem in Black, the new-style SRAM 160mm Rotors.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a Blackspire Stinger if you still looking

Do need anything at the moment so happy to give away


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have: 
-WI 18t trials FW, used, looks used, but works perfectly fine!
-WI 20t fw (not trials), same condition as above
-misc 29er tires (Bonty FR3, Conti MK 2.2, Raven 2.2)
-175mm Middleburn Uno cranks, square tape with HBC 35t chain ring (~250 miles on the ring)

Need: 
-WI 16t in functional condition
-WI 20t or 22t Trials in functional condition
-external bearing 175mm cranks with 110BCD


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

Have:
- SS chainrings - All in excellent condition:
Surly Stainless 32t 104bcd 
Surly Stainless 39t 110bcd 
Sinz 39t 110bcd
Aluminum 46t 110bcd


----------



## brunjc2 (Mar 1, 2016)

newdee said:


> Have:
> - SS chainrings - All in excellent condition:
> 1: Surly Stainless 32t 104bcd
> 2. Blackspire Mono Veloce 32t 104bcd -
> ...


I've got a set of Avid BB7 brakes from my Redline Monocog. I may be interested in the wheels you have. Also have:

-Lightly used Brooks B17 saddles(one black, other honey)
-WTB Volt saddle ( lightly used )
-Bontrager Alloy 27.2mm seatpost 
-Lightly used AB oval chainring (34t, 104BCD)
-Thomson 26.8mm seatpost
-Bontrager Mustang Elite 29er wheel set off
-Trek Superfly SS w/ XR2 tires (~40% tread remaining)


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

brunjc2 said:


> I've got a set of Avid BB7 brakes from my Redline Monocog. I may be interested in the wheels you have. Also have:
> 
> -Lightly used Brooks B17 saddles(one black, other honey)
> -WTB Volt saddle ( lightly used )
> ...


I'd be interested in the WTB Volt saddle and/or the Bontrager seat post for a build I'm finishing. Most of my parts have gone to that frame, but I have a few things I could trade:

Suntour XCT 29er Fork
Avid Mechanical Disc Brake Levers
Two WTB Exiwolf 29 x 2.3" Wire Bead Tires
On-One Mary Bars (25.4mm Clamp)
140mm Stem (1 1/8 Steerer, 25.4mm Clamp)

Let me know if there's anything else you'd be willing to trade for and I can dig through my parts bins.


----------



## ryan_nutting (May 15, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> Have:
> 1.Truvativ Stylo 27.2x350 searpost with 25mm offset.
> 2. Kona P2 fork- steel, straight steerer, disc, 29er, black
> 
> ...


I have a seat post for you. No name.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have 19t Surly cog. 2-3 rides on it

Want- wide-base 16-18t cog in similar shape.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Looking for some Trp spyer brakes for the monster cross build

Have some brakes to trade or other stuff


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have two Surly singulators.

Will trade for almost anything...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Gone.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

Have to trade







RARE - DT 240S NON Disc Singlespeed, laced 32x3 to Stans 355 29er rims with light spokes, built by Mike Curiak himself.
I ran these for a while on the commuter bike with 5 cogs off an 8 speed cassette. They have Schwalbe 35 mm touring tires on them now.
I want to keep these but don't have a V brake 29er frame to put them in!
This rear hub design never went into production, DT just made a small handful - a great hub but a very limited market these days.








Front wheel, DT 350 9mm QR, laced by me to a Velocity P35 29er. Works well with 29+ tire or big 29er tires. Low mileage on this one.

Also have a Surly fixed gear/disc rear hub with brand new bearings laced to a 26" x 44 mm wide trials rim.

Want
Jones Loop H bars
Surly OD cranks to get a granny gear on my Krampus...
DT240S disc rear hub 135 mm (maybe)
29+ tubeless rims?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

delete


----------



## huck*this (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking for the infamous ( at least to me ) KP058 kit. Anyone have one available?

Cheers!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 29er rear Stan's Arch EX rear wheel. Double butted spokes, Hadley 135x10 thru-bolt axle, standard freehub. Tape and valves included.

The hub has some play in it, which is only a problem is you're OCD about stuff like that, which I am.

interested in a rigid 29er fork.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm looking for a cheap medium or large SS 29er frame. Doesn't have to be fancy or perfect from a cosmetic standpoint, just needs to be solid. Aluminum or steel is fine. I have a size small unbranded Gravity 29er frame that I'd be willing to swap, along with various odds and ends including some V-Brakes, disc rotors, road bars, chainrings, track cogs, cheap suspension fork (Suntour XCT), Crank Bros. Eggbeaters, and maybe some other things I'm forgetting. If you have a frame send me a DM and let's see if we can work something out.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have:

Lefty Speed DLR fork. Was given to me by a coworker for a 27.5+ build that never happened. Fresh rebuild, 110mm travel from factory.

Want:

XT brake set
Sram 11-speed chain
Decent platform pedals
27.5+ rims
BOOST 110 front hub (6-bolt disc mount)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
Surly 21 tooth 3/32 cog lightly used
Surly 20 tooth 3/32 cog lightly used
BBG bash guard 4 bolt 104BCD 32 tooth Red like new
25.4 Soma Sparrow bars- sorts dirt droppy moustache bars, or flip for upright cruisers. Designed to work with flat bar levers
Cheap 13 and 14 tooth 3/32 stamped steel cogs

Want:
Front long pull caliper road brake that will clear 35mm tire and a matching lever for flat bars. Quality don't matter so long as it works.

Rigid steel fork 26" sus corrected 1 1/8 steerer for 20mm thru axle


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

jmmUT said:


> Want: Front long pull caliper road brake that will clear 35mm tire and a matching lever for flat bars. Quality don't matter so long as it works.


I think I have what you're looking for. Let me check tonight to see what the clearance on the caliper is. I can send you a picture.

If what I've got works, I'd love to snag either or both of the Surly cogs.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> I think I have what you're looking for. Let me check tonight to see what the clearance on the caliper is. I can send you a picture.
> 
> If what I've got works, I'd love to snag either or both of the Surly cogs.


Here's what I have. I checked the clearance on some 34c cyclocross tires I have and it seemed to have plenty of room. If you want to make the trade let me know.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Have:
*

Doval 26t n/w ring, SRAM direct mount. Very lightly used.
B Labs 30t Oval n/w ring, SRAM direct mount. Very lightly used.
NSB 26t ring, SRAM direct mount, new.
NSB 29t ring, SRAM direct mount. Very lightly used.

Spot Brand bash guard. 94mm 5 bolt/32t. Lightly used. Black anodization very faded.
Race Face 4 bolt 104mm/32t bash guard. Used, good shape, black.
Mo Fab 4 bolt 104mm/34t bash guard. Used, good shape, black.

Surly Fixed cog, 3/32" x 20t. Installed on hub but never used.

Endless 22t SS cog, black. Ridden once, no wear.
Endless 22t SS cog, silver. Ridden once, no wear.
Endless 25t SS cog, silver. Ridden once, no wear.

24t alu SS cog, polished silver. Can't remember brand -- the guy that made bunches of good/unique stuff and then pissed everybody off when he flamed out and vanished. Lightly used -- like one ride.

Excess SS thread-on freewheel. 3/32" x 19t. New in box.

Race Face Turbine LP square taper cranks. Black, 170mm, 5 x 94/58 spider. Used a bunch. All threads still clean, square tapers still crisp.

Shimano SG-X 4 x 104t chainring. 36t, alu, new.

Salsa 5 x 94mm 32t chainring. Lightly used, heaps of life left.

Wolftooth 5 x 94mm 28t n/w ring. Black, new.

SRAM 4 x 104 33t ring. Used.

Rohloff tensioner: used, great shape.

Paul Melvin tensioner: new.

Problem Solvers 2-pulley tensioner: new.

*Want:*

WTB Volt or Vigo saddles in great to new condition.
29+ tires in great to new condition.
Fat tires in great to new condition.
Wide swept bars in great to new condition.
Misc?

[email protected]


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a DT Swiss XMC80 RTLC fork. It is for 29" wheels, which means it'll fit 27.5 with room to spare.

Straight 1 1/8" steerer, cut to 7 1/8". QR lowers. Carbon and magnesium, Launch Control, etc...

Excellent condition, works perfectly.


Trade for...?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Delete


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

delete


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

*HAVE*

Soma B Side V3 frame, size XL

Suntour Epicon XC fork, w remote lockout (currently set at 120mm)

Avid BB7 disc brakes w speed dial levers

Race Face Turbine 175mm cranks (black, standard RF BB setup)

Absolute Black 32T oval chain ring 104BCD

27.5 Stans Flow EX rims laced to Hope pro 2 single speed rear 135mm bolt on hub, front laced to standard pro 2 100mm spacing hub with QR. Black double butted stainless spokes, black brass nips, 3x lacing.

Bontrager XR4 expert 27.5 x 2.35, XR3 expert 27.5 x 2.2 both TLR

WTB Trailblazer 27.5 x 2.8 pair

*WANT*

A complete set of boost 29er wheels with high POE hubs with XD driver body, 25-30mm internal width.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Want:

Paul comp fixed disc 32h black hub

Have:

A ton of stuff... let me know what you would want in trade...


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

gone


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

Have - Gary mtn drop bar (new)
Want - alt bar.... what ya got?


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

Have: 34t absolute black oval 104 ring (very low miles - less than 100 for sure)
Want: 32t absolute black oval 104 ring


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have: blackspire stinger BB, red

Want: i don't know anymore.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Keyaroxy said:


> Have - Gary mtn drop bar (new)
> Want - alt bar.... what ya got?


Not sure if it is what you are looking for but I have a Soma Sparrow 25.4 Chromoly/wide version. Designed to be used flipped both ways and uses flat bar brake levers Soma Sparrow 490/520/560 Bar


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Time to clear out the parts bin and finish a new Surly Krampus build.

Have

Tektro Mechanical Disc/V-Brake Brake Levers
Two Geax Mezcal 29 x 2.1" Tires, Folding Bead (ridden once)
On-One Mary Bars (25.4mm Clamp)
140mm Stem (1 1/8 Steerer, 25.4mm Clamp)
SRAM X5 Crankset (used but lots of life left)
Lots of 700C Tires (Kenda City, Kenda Kwick Bitumen, Specialized Cyclocross, Random Road Slicks)
Origin8 Uno S Saddle, Brown (ridden for four miles, just didn't fit me)
Crank Brothers Pedals: Egg Beater 1 (good shape), Candy 1 (best stripped for parts), Mallet 1 (need a service, but lots of life left)
Windsor Clockwork Single Speed/Fixie Complete Bike (good shape, just don't need it)
 Track cogs in a few random sizes
 Geared Drivetrain Parts: Shimano 8-Speed Acera (cassette, derailleur, shifter), 10-Speed Deore Derailleur, Ultegra 10-Speed Casette
 Orbea Wheelset, 700C, rim brake only
 Shimano V-Brakes

Looking For

100/135mm Disc Hubs (single speed, or geared)
Avid BB5 or BB7 Calipers and IS Adapters
20-21-22 Tooth Cogs (Surly, Niner, etc.)
27.2mm Dropper Post

Any trades considered. If you're interested in something on my list make an offer!


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

333 said:


> Have: 34t absolute black oval 104 ring (very low miles - less than 100 for sure)
> Want: 32t absolute black oval 104 ring


I might do this. Where are you located?


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> [*]Lots of 700C Tires (Kenda City, Kenda Kwick Bitumen, Specialized Cyclocross, Random Road Slicks)


Tell me more. I'm interested in 33-40c tubeless CX tires for mostly dry conditions; all 'rounders okay too.

Also, looking for 2.35-2.8 tubeless MTB tires (hierarchy of needs fast > light > durable).


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Bhaalgorn said:


> Tell me more. I'm interested in 33-40c tubeless CX tires for mostly dry conditions; all 'rounders okay too.
> 
> Also, looking for 2.35-2.8 tubeless MTB tires (hierarchy of needs fast > light > durable).


Let me take a look at the cyclocross tires tonight. I'm fairly certain they're both 34c and they're definitely all 'rounders, but I don't know off hand if they can be set up tubeless. I'll grab the details tonight and send you a message/pictures.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Hadley Single Speed Wheelset

Hubs: Hadley SS 6 bolt disc 32h QR, front is maxle but convertible with included axle conversion kit
Rims: Flow
Spokes: DT Comp
Nips: brass

Used but good condition. Some scratches and dings on rims but no flat spots spin true and tubeless.

Hadley/Flow Singlespeed 29er Wheelset - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

long shot but I have a brand new set of wheels, handbuilt and never ridden

WTB i35 rims
DT swiss 350 rear hub w/ 135x10 RWS axle
DT swiss 240 front hub w/ 100x9 RWS axle
DT comp spokes / nipples
Tubeless tape, WTB valves

Think I have QR endcaps for rear and 15mm for front if preferred, rear can go to 142mm also.

Looking for a road/CX frame or frameset - prefer steel and need clearance for at least 38s. Usually ride 56-57 top tube. Bonus points if SS capable - a soma wolverine or nature boy would be perfect. For the right frame I have some 2.4 or 3" tires I could throw in too


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
*Blackspire Stinger, red. Installed once but never ridden

Want:
some sort of "alt bar." forward wiggle, low rise, 710mm or wider, 12-17 d backsweep. Fleegles, Salsa Bends, etc.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a Surly Free/Free rear hub, 36 hole, 135mm OLD. 

I would like to trade for a Surly track hub, 36 hole, 120mm (preferably silver)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have (pics on request):
2011 Voodoo Maji SS/Fixed frame. 52cm Chromo, fender mounts, integrated tensioner, caliper brake mount only, fits 38mm tire, well loved but solid. Comes with crankset, fork, seatpost.
16 tooth 3/32 Surly cassette cog- light use
21 tooth 3/32 Problem Solvers disc brake mount fixed cog- light use
16 tooth unknown steel 1/8 fixed gear cog- light use
13 tooth 3/32 cheap stamped steel cassette cog- brand new
14 tooth 3/32 cheap stamped steel cassette cog- light use
BBG bash guard- 104 BCD red, with the drilled holes- brand new

Want:
19 tooth Fixed cog 3/32, quality brand
130mm SS-cassette disc cyclocross wheel
Cable disc brake front/rear brakesets, quality brand (bb7 or bb5 or similar)
38mm cyclocross tires


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

American Classic hubs laced to WTB i25 rims. AC SS specific, 100mm front, 135mm rear. The rear comes with a 10mm thru axle (works on any "normal skewer" frame), and the front is a 15mm axle. But I have the skewer conversion that will go with it.

Used for just over 1 season because I hurt my knee and couldn't ride. They're cleaned and ready to go. I have a roll of Stans tape and tubeless valves that will go with the wheels.

American Classic SS Wheels - WTB Rims - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories










J.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Want: 10x135 through axle. Preferably uk sale or swap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Gone....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

**gone


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

have: 2 Bontrager XR3 Expert tires - 29x2.4, mounted tubeless (orange seal), 25 miles on them.

want: Maxxis Minion DHF 29x2.5 or Maxxis Ardent EXO 29x2.4

J.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have WTB Volt saddle, pro version. 142mm width. Low miles.

Want: something a little wider.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> Have WTB Volt saddle, pro version. 142mm width. Low miles.
> 
> Want: something wider.


I've got a Volt 150 Comp. Ridden 3 or 4 times, maybe 15 hours total. Too wide for me. Love to trade for that 142.

Send me an email? mike dot curiak at gmail. Thanks.

P.S. This thread could use a wipe-clean-and-start-over -- it's ~6 years old and 95% of it is irrelevant today.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm trying to get my city bike in more enjoyable shape. I just moved accross the country, so I cleared out a lot of my spare parts. However, I do 

HAVE: Thomson 27.2 x 410mm set back seatpost (hardware does not match)
Bontrager 27.2 x 330mm set back carbon post (Brand new)

WANT: 31.8mm flat bar. 
17 or 18t freewheel


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Have: *

-175mm Middleburn Uno cranks, square tape with HBC 35t chain ring (~250 miles on the ring)

*Need: *

-external bearing roadie cranks with 110BCD (172.5 or 175mm)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

looking for your alt bars. low rise/ flat, 710mm or wider, 12-17 degree sweep? Fleegles or Salsa Bend 17s would be perfect.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> looking for your alt bars. low rise/ flat, 710mm or wider, 12-17 degree sweep? Fleegles or Salsa Bend 17s would be perfect.


I've got a set of On One Mary bars if you're interested in those. They're collecting dust in my bin. If not, no worries.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> looking for your alt bars. low rise/ flat, 710mm or wider, 12-17 degree sweep? Fleegles or Salsa Bend 17s would be perfect.


Answer 20/20 bars?


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

MMcG said:


> Answer 20/20 bars?





mack_turtle said:


> looking for your alt bars. low rise/ flat, 710mm or wider, 12-17 degree sweep? Fleegles or Salsa Bend 17s would be perfect.


If serene th xuity

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

jkidd_39 said:


> If serene th xuity
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Say what?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have- Raceface n-w 34t ring

want- 60mm stem, 31.8 clamp.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> have- Raceface n-w 34t ring
> 
> want 32t SS ring


PM sent...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Also have: Origin8 Trail Sweeper bar. Flat, 31.8mm clamp, 760mm wide, 15 degree backsweep and a forward wiggle with room for clamping lights and clown horns. Rode once and just thought they were too weird for me.

Want: 60mm stem, SS rear hub, moustache bars or flared drop bars.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have: Answer 20/20 carbon bar. 720mm wide. 

Want: similar quality low- rise or flar handlebar.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey y'all I have a bunch of SS related stuff for sale or trade.

Truvativ Rouleur 172.5 road/cross crankset 
Old School Dark Cycles 4bolt bash guard
MRP 4 bolt bashgaurd 
21 tooth 3/32 Problem Savers fixed disc cog- this turns any disc hub into a fixed gear hub 
21 tooth 3/32 Surly cog 
16 tooth 3/32 Surly cog-GONE
16 tooth 1/8 generic steel fixed cog 
Brand new 36 tooth Shimano Zee 36 tooth 3/32 chainring 
Lightly used steel 30 tooth narrow-wide 3mm offset chainring for Sram direct mount 
Cheap 45 tooth 3/32 5 bolt chainring- GONE

Looking for 26" 1 1/8 9mm QR rim brake fork, alt bars, stems, vintage stuff, bikepacking stuff, or who knows?


----------

